# Siege Of Bordrin's Watch



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2009)

Captain Maul stands upon the parapet of Bordrin’s Watch, leaning against the large trebuchet.  Out across the rocky expanse of the Stonehome Mountains before and below him, he sees a slow march of figures coming up the Dwarfroad from the west.  He extends his spyglass and begins scanning the rows upon rows of marching companies, mentally calculating the numbers in his head.  After a few moments he snaps the spyglass shut, and he turns to his aide at his side.

"'Tis a large force.  Is true.  But nowhere near the numbers we have heard.  They cannot assault us with this force."

He glances back concerned, and his lips twitch slightly.  His aide inquires as to the Captain’s orders, and Maul responds without facing him.  "Get word back from the scouts.  Find out where the rest of this army is.  I was told that there was a new warlord who was in command, but I see nothing to indicate a massive reorganization.  I need more information, aye?"

As the aide shuffles off to carry out his command, Captain Maul breathes in and then  breaths out a heavy sigh.  "Where are ye, Tusk?  I know you are out there.  Somewhere.  I'll find ye.  I'll find ye."

**********

The five high-backed chairs that sit upon the twenty foot dais within the High Hall, all hold their respective owners.  The five members of the Council of Elders, five dwarves of surpassing intelligence, resources, and charisma, sit upon their cushioned seats listening to the message that was brought before them.  The five rule the city of Overlook with a steady hand, and thus are the first line of defense when duty calls.

"If I am to understand you," says the youngest of the three male Elders, a confident dwarf with a long black beard and hard, stern face by the name of Cadrick.  "You say that this army isn’t coming over the mountains, but rather through it?"  As the messenger nods in the affirmative, Elder Cadrick nods his head slowly.  "Interesting.  Inventive.  Inspired.  Those tunnels have not been used in centuries.  Advanced parties that could breach the tunnel’s defenses could encircle us easily."

The messenger quickly bows and takes his leave, and Cadrick stands to think aloud and discuss the events with his fellows in the Council.  "A multi-pronged assault then, it seems.  It is no wonder Maul requested the militia be reformed.  Not only do we need to assist the Watch, but also close off any openings on our side of the Stonehome but quick.  How many are there?" "Four that we know of" responds Elder Auda, the older of the two females. "Shackles, the Sundered Chain, the Vents, and under the Watch itself."  Cadrick nods once and then turns out to face some of the other men and women below them on the floor of the High Hall.  "Alert Forgeheart. Tell him to get the militia in order… both from here in the city, as well as the surrounding towns.  I want all available mercenary companies and adventurers in on this too.  Standard military pay.  Send an envoy into the Westdeep as well… perhaps we’ll finally get a response from those damned elves.  I want my volunteers here in three days.  Got it?"  A murmur of agreement ripples through the workers below, and with that the men and women… dwarves, humans, halflings and others alike… all quickly move out to put Cadrick’s orders into effect.

**********

The voice rings out through the streets of Overlook. A dwarven warrior by the name of Durkik Forgeheart, known to most as a captain of the city's militia, stands on the back of a cart as it is pulled through the city streets.

"How can we forget the suffering of our kin during the Age of Chains? How can we set aside those ancient grudges when the risk of slavery is now greater than ever? Fellow warriors, the orcs are upon us, marching once more to the beat of the giants’ drum. It falls to us to stop them—to hold fast no matter their numbers. If we falter, we give into fear. It’s not just ourselves and our way of life that will suffer; all people of the Elsir Vale will perish as well. War is upon us. Now is the time for men and women of courage to stand up and defend those who cannot defend themselves!"

It is a speech that the older amongst the city have heard before.  Every several decades an orc warlord with itchy feet gets delusions of grandeur and believes he can conquer the lands to the east.  But every wave of green crashes against the one hundred foot walls of Bordrin’s Watch and is turned away.  But it is only because of the strong bodies and stronger hearts of the men and women of Overlook that the Watch succeeds.  The militia needs us.  Needs us to fight.  To defend our families and our homes.

"Two days!  Meet in the High Hall of Caer Overlook in two days!  Armed and ready to move!  Show us the stuff with which you’re made!"

The echoes of his voice grow faint as he rides on past.  But we have heard the call.  And now we just need to respond.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2009)

*Gala, elven predator druid*

Durkik Forgeheart stood in the wooden cart, and uttered his call to arms for the third time that evening. Slinking beneath the cart, against the shadows of the wooden wheels, a small creature stirred. It looked like a large dog, but not quite – the hair was coarser, the muzzle slightly longer. In fact, it looked like a jackal, brown-grey stripes playing against the twilight and the shadows of the spokes, its eyes slate grey, casting about the crowd. When the speech was finished, the cart slowly rolled on to the next square in town, and the soft pads of the jackal’s paws trotting along, seen but unnoticed by almost everyone, save for a small child, who cooed “Ooh… puppy!”

Years ago, Galatea had learned the secret to getting by in town: if you wear a collar, people will assume you are a pet. Without a collar, you could be anything – wild, feral, certainly a threat. So Gala had a collar made, so that when she was in her jackal form she would look as she did now, as a slightly odd dog that was on its way home. She wore the collar all the time, even when she was her other self, because the collar had a power of its own, and could help her as she padded over the land, watching it. Gala had been raised in the woods that abutted the town, and indeed her childhood had been a happy one. Trade with the dwarves had been steady, and her parents affluent. But that was years ago, and when she first sensed the call, she knew that the break from her old life would hurt. It did. In the past twenty years she’d barely spoken to any other elves, and certainly she couldn’t go back, not now. Not after the wasting.

The images people have of druids differ widely – the dwarves think of the elemental lords who protect them on their cliffsides; most elves think of the shapechangers who wander the woods as their sworn protectors. Gala had left the woods, called to the stretches of barren rocky landscape that were also part of the natural world, and in need of protection. So she wasted, those many years. She starved herself, like the land starved. She had shorn herself, that she might be the desolate emptiness of the parched landscape. And her faith had been rewarded – she had been given her form. Her true form, the jackal. That was years ago, when she left the woods. To protect the barren ground that this dwarf was now saying was threatened by the orcs. 

Sometimes for druids, a new form is a choice. Gala didn’t want that – she wanted it to be real. The first time she went a few months before changing back. Then she went for six years. As an elf, she had the luxury of time, and being true to her real self was crucial if she were to serve the land well. She’d been with this pack for four years, now, eating with them, even, in time, having a litter. The curious jackal who wore a collar in the wild. With the pack, she had also served the land. But when the orcs had come, the pack had been slaughtered. The cave in which they lived was close to a larger underground access, and that was reason enough to remove any predators. Her brood, her mate, all of them were now dead, except her. So, alone, she had gone back on two legs, and had gone back into town.

With the dwarves, she could drink (another thing she’d discovered many years back), but she needed to be upright for that. And now she wanted to drink. And it was sitting in an alehouse earlier this evening that she had first heard the call to arms. A few coins on the table, and suddenly the scrawny elf with the slate-grey eyes was no longer sitting by he window, but a small dog was yelping outside the open window. And now it was trotting beneath the wheels of the oxcart Durkik was using as a rostrum. The dwarf wanted a different army? He would get it… he would have the speaker for the land herself. And she would get it back from the orcs. In the name of her mate, in the name of her pups, and in the name of her pack.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

*Clang, Clang, Clang*
Tregar looked with pride at his current piece, a scythe for a local farmer, as the metal cooled. The beads of sweat poured down his sooty face, tracing tiny rivulets into the blackened visage, revealing the tanned skin underneath. His muscles ached, they always did, after the repetition of hammering metal all day. 

_"Moradin, please guide my hand"_ the dwarf thinks to himself, as he did every time he was about to strike the metal. He was a follower of the Soulforger and did his best to honour the deity in his actions. Although his efforts were greater than his results, this didn't deter Tregar, he had continued his work for years in town, he wasn't the best blacksmith, not by a long shot, but his work was adequate and most of the townsfolk could rely on his honest pricing.

Wiping the sweat away from his wrinkled forehead with an equally dirty forearm did little to clean his face, rather it just smeared the soot around. Grabbing the tongs he was about to place the implement back in the flames when he heard some commotion outside. Looking out through the open doorway, Tregar saw the dwarven militia captain moving through the streets. 

Stopping his work, carefully setting aside the piece, the dwarf moved to hear what Durkik was saying. Leaning against the doorway, Tregar listened with interest, although careful to hide any emotions, after the captain had moved along he went back into his shop, closing the door behind him and hanging the "Closed for the Day" sign on the window. 

Tregar walked slowly over to the locked chest in the back of a carefully concealed stone in the floor. He gingerly pulled out a simple unadorned wooden box, setting it carefully on a table. Tregar opened the box and sitting on a velvet cushion was a silver holy symbol of the Allfather. He reverently ran his calloused fingers over the item, feeling the cool metal with his fingers and drawing inspiration from its touch.

_"The time is now, I must stand up to these orcs. Moradin, your will be served"_ Tregar prays, as he carefully lifts the symbol out of the box and places it over his head, letting it fall to his chest. He had kept his abilities secret for all these long years in town, knowing that if he revealed himself, the others would desire for him to use his gifts as a regular guard, or worse, a hired blade. Tregar had been content to work and live a simple life, but now as hints of gray were starting to appear in his dark black hair, the time for action was at hand. 

Over the two days available to him, Tregar would spend most of the time in quiet meditation, reconnecting with Moradin. As the time approached, he began gathering his gear; the battered chainmail, the simple iron staff, and the nearly new crossbow. Spending the time to strap on the gear, Tregar looked more and more like the able-bodied hero that he was, a vessel for Moradin's will on this plane.

Tregar looked one last look at the quiet forge, the empty anvil, the cooled furnace with a feeling that this was the last time he'd see this place, a feeling he couldn't shake as he closed the door on his past life and began walking towards his new one. Tregar marched purposefully and directly to the High Hall.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2009)

Chris was walking on the street when he heard Durkik Forgeheart. He stop a moment and listen to the dwarf. As he understood what happen, a mix of anger and despair fill his heart. He turned around to see a man staring at him. Chris did a mean look and the man did a step aside. Chris head toward the Salty Mug and entered the tavern. He quickly found a seat at the counter and ask for a mug of ale.

A moment later, three young men entered the place. The leader of the group scanned the place and his eyes stop on Chris, who was showing his back. The man walk behind him, his two companions surround Chris. "Your kind is not welcome in this city." Chris didn't react to his words and instead took a sip of his ale. "Let's make a good deed. Let's get rid of that orc." add the young man.

Quickly, Chris took his mug and spilled the content in the face of one goon. He then use the mug as a club and hit the second goon who fall in the ground unconscious. As he stood up, he striked with his knee in the groin of the blinded goon. The leader draw a dagger and tried to stab Chris who dodged. Grabbing his stool, he strikes at the leader who get the first hit on the leg. He made a step back, hesitating. It was just the moment needed by Chris who strike again at the young man face. Chris opponent felt unconscious.

It took only a few moment and the fight was over. He let the stool fall on the ground and grabbed the dagger and gently throw it on the bar, near Krunk. "Those are not toys for boys. Keep that away from them." He then look around, people was looking at him. His orcish heritage was obvious. He was tall and muscular. His long lower canine teeth and his gray skin gives no doubt, but the facial traits are less crude than the orcs. "Nobody have seen an half-orc before?"


----------



## The Digger (May 7, 2009)

“Sister Tresa, Sister Tresa! Have you heard? The orcs is comin’; the orcs is comin’. Old Hermund at the market says they gonna gobble us up. They gonna…” Whatever else the small boy was going to say was lost as he burst into exhausted tears. He hobbled up to Tresa, his home made crutch clattering over the rubbish strewn cobbles to the steps where the priestess sat bathing her feet. 

Tresa hung her head and, with a damp hand, brushed back a wayward tress of hair that had escaped from one of her buns. After a moment to gather her wits she looked up and smiled widely at the urchin before her. “Now, now! Gareth, don’t be afraid. Come here and sit beside me and tell me what that old blowhard has been saying.

As the boy sat, Tresa emptied out the pottery basin in which she had been washing her feet and turned to listen to his story. She did not believe his story for one moment but she would do what she could to reassure the child.

It was an hour later when she heard the news again, this time from Henry the poleaxeman at the abattoir. He came with his usual basket of poor quality meat, bones and offal for the needy at the temple. It was his way of atoning for a life of killing in the mercenary company to which they had both belonged. He gave food to the poor of Nine Bells, she attended to their wounds and to their illnesses.

“Aye! ‘Tis true! The greenskins have found someone to lead them. Someone with a bit more intelligence than normal. ‘Tis said there are thousands of orcs and goblins and other fell beasts heading for us even as we speak. Did ye not hear Captain Durkik’s call to arms? He were drawn through town on a cart asking for all able-bodied folk to step up an’ be counted.”

Tresa laughed a weary laugh “Look about you, Henry. This is Nine Bells. Where are the able-bodied here? No-one lives here who can find a place elsewhere.”

She suddenly took in the tone of Henry’s voice and looked up keenly at her old friend. “You’re going to sign up, aren’t you? But what about your oath? You swore not to kill again.”

Henry hung his head and looked sheepish. “Aye, I will be joining the militia. I went to see Father John at the Temple of Kord and he absolved me of my oath. He said that fighting to protect the defenceless is a worthy reason and is not the same as fighting for gold.”

He stared down into Tresa’s homely face. His eyes wandered over her lined features, her greying hair. Even for a dwarf she seemed old before her time. “And so, Tresa. What about you? Will you join also?”


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick Steel*

Warrick had heard the call go out earlier in the morning, a dwarven plea to arms against a goblinoid horde.  The young yet weathered elf brushed at a stray hair, tucking the blud/black unruly strands back behind his ear.  The call peeled louder, closer, a hint of desperation in the dwarf's deep rumble.  Warrick shook his head to the negative as his teeth gritted, a popping noise coming from his jaw.  He had wanted to just sit at the bar and drink . . . he had earned that right, earned it in blood.  

The elven ranger had tried it before . . . tried to throw his life away when the pain got too great.  He was young, and the world had seemed so crystal clear back then.  It was only the eladrin known as Aleyssia that had managed to calm his boiling blood at the time . . . to give him the focus that he did not feel himself, a purpose even.  

It was no coincidence that the call to stand against the coming horde came so soon after Warrick had learned . . . _'too soon'_ . . . he couldn't even think it or his vision would see only red.  

He stood, resolute, determined as a proud man could be heading to the gallows.  The elf walked to the wagon and sat on the edge, saying nothing, the hard line of his lips and his furrowed brow brooking no conversation.  There was nothing to say, his fate had already been determeined.  That could be the only result, he had been saved years before so that he could face this horde now . . . saved so that his death would have more meaning today.  

_Meaning _was fine for those left behind . . . for Warrick, he'd still be dead.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 8, 2009)

As evening drew on, the sun lowered itself over the forest where I was born. The dwarf’s cart had stopped, and he was seated on the edge of his cart, a stern-faced elf sitting beside him, answering the questions of the remainder of the thinning crowd. I knew I was going, that I wanted to go. But I had no one to say good-bye to, so I had two days to wait. So it’s back to the pub. 

I padded off, and soon found a closed shop where I could go back on two legs without drawing attention. As I did (third change today – it’s disorienting after so long) my head cleared, the ale from having burned away with my quickened jackal heartbeat. I adjust my collar, pull my fingers through my short shock of hair, and headed into the Salty Mug for another pint.  

It’s easy to be alone in the city. Most people aren’t interested in someone quiet, and in a city that is mostly dwarves I know it is easy enough to keep to myself. I work my way to a small table, and pull one of the two seats out, my back to the rest of the crowd.  

There’s an excitement in the pub, with small groups talking about the impending threat, and the possibility of adventure. At the surrounding tables, though, it doesn’t take long for enthusiasm to give way to uncertainty and hesitancy. In the Salty Mug, there’s one patron who stands almost two feet above the dwarves that fill the place. He attracts attention. It’s a quick tussle, and he’s quickly disarmed three of them. Can handle himself, well. But it’s obvious why they were provoked. He looks like an orc, but even from here I can smell the human in him. 

Victorious, he challenges the assembled crowd, "Nobody here seen an 'alf-orc before?" Of course. But what’s he doing here? He must know a place like this will be trouble.  

As the silence he has created begins to be broken by the starts of whispered conversations, I speak up, calling to him. "You'll get yourself killed if you keep that up. Why don't you have a seat, and have an ale instead?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

The hobgoblin Krunk barely glances at the three prone figures lying bloodied at the bar of his bar.  The fact that this halfork took out the three fools as easily as he did said less about his skills, and more about the foolishness of the youth within Tradetown.

"Nobody here seen an 'alf-orc before?" the greyskinned male asks, but before Krunk can respond, an elf female is quick with a reply.  "You'll get yourself killed if you keep that up. Why don't you have a seat, and have an ale instead?"

Krunk runs an appraising eye over the elf, his glance lingering momentarily over the leather collar around her neck.  Knowing not what it symbolizes, he instead addresses them both.

"She ain't kiddin', pal." Krunk says.  "'Fact, it might happen anyways.  Check the forearms of the three ya just conked out.  Ya find a tattoo of a snake wrapped all the way 'round... ya better make yerself scarced.  The Lost One's don't take kindly to their number being thinned."

He walks down the length of the bar and then comes around front.  "I got no problems with ya, but I also know who's in charge.  If these are Lost Ones, I'm gonna have to squeal to the next higher'up that comes in here."  The hobgoblin crosses his arms, waiting to see what the halfork and elf woman do.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Robin Mathews skips his way through the Forgeworks district, as fast as his fourteen year old legs can carry him.  His pa sent him here into town to pick up the new scythe, and Robin cannot contain his excitement.  With the jangle of gold pieces in his pocket and the thought of a large sausage soon to be his lunch, he weaves his way around the other pedestrians, looking for Tregar's shop.

_I wonder what kind of designs he carved into the handle?_ thinks Robin, remembering the different curls and swooshes on all the other spades, rakes, and iron tools his pa has gotten from Tregar in the past.  The boy was always fascinated with the dwarf's handiwork, and as the shop comes into view, his smile begins to grow.

However, the smile immediately disappears as he arrives at the door to the shop and sees the sign hanging there.  'Closed for the Day'.  Closed?  Now?  It's not even midday!  How can this be?  Pa will be mighty upset if Robin returns to the famr without the new scythe!

The young man takes a few moments to glance in the windows of the shop, and sees that is is dark and empty.  He then hurries around to the back, in hopes that some evidence of life can be found.  But when the rear alley and entrance is also barren, he cannot hope but lose faith.  Sighing, he moves to the rear door and raises his fist... and gives the wood a few hard, swift, knocks.

"Mister Tregar?  Mister Tregar?  Are you at home?  I'm here to pick up my pa's new scythe!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Father John Marcus Russell walks around the dirty pews, gliding a rag over the old and faded wood.  The temple had gotten awfully dirty, awfully fast.  Not a scant hour after the announcements of the Watch needing support did a flood of people cascade into the place to pray for Kord's help and to strengthen their minds and bodies.  As a priest in his service, Father John had spent several hours speaking to various men and women, giving advice and lending an ear.  But of all the ones who came through, it was Henry's plea that affected him the most.

Father John knew of Henry's prior life, as the man had prayed for forgiveness many times over.  He also knew of the several others that had joined him in the mercenary company to which he was a member.  Sister Tresa at the temple around the corner, Axraxas the tiefling who stood guard at Madam Poppy's, Giant Mogg at the slave pit.  They all had blood on their hands from their time with the company, but only Henry came to him looking for a way to make good.  He never really knew how best to answer him.  That is, until today.

Henry wants to join the militia.  Fight for a cause, not just for his purse.  The thought brings a smile to Father John's face, as it's the clearest example of the change in the man.  He was more than happy to give his permission to the poleaxeman to do this deed, and as he rubs the scum from the pew, he gives himself a slight chuckle.  "Henry, you old dog... Kord sees this of you.  And I think he agrees with it.  I hope your friends can find the same peace that you now have."

Father John Marcus Russell looks up and out of the front door to the temple and watches the urchins run across the cobbled stones.  "For those who seek salvation, defending this city would be a damned good start."


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

The day pressed on, inexorable as only time can be.  People all across the city dealt with the news of the impending invasion in as many ways as there were stars in the sky... and through it all the shadow known as Michelle drifted.  Flitting from bar to street corner, pub to smithy, even home to home she went, unseen and unheard.

She stopped to watch the dwarven captain's speech, melting out of the shadows for the first time in hours, and folding her arms as she leaned against the wall, a grin on her face.  It had been so long since she'd had a real fight - Dwarves were good for a brawl, but they did tend to get upset when one started to fling flame and bolts of eldritch energy around. 
As she chuckled, thinking of the dwarf who'd chased her around with a still smoldering beard a few weeks back, Michelle saw the Jackal creeping away, a look on its face, a sadness in its eyes as though it were remembering.  

This was no ordinary housepet, she knew, and once more the Shadow was off, drifting across the street once more unseen to follow this new oddity.


----------



## Velmont (May 8, 2009)

"Lost Ones... damned hot headed kids." Chris kneels down and raise the sleeve of the leader. He looks a moment at the tattoo on the arm of the young man. "At least, they all still breath, there rank won't grow thin... at least in long term. They might need a rest for a day and they will come back wiser. Sorry for the trouble it might brought, but that one wanted to stab me and it is something I don't take. Even less than being insulted."

He then take a moment to look at the elf. Feeling no hostility in his demeanor he replies "I was taking an ale as they come in. I did nothing more than sitting there to have the great chance to get attacked. That's the problem of my kind. Some humans only see the orc in us. And with the war that is coming, I think I'll get even more of that kind of  over my head."


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2009)

*Gloomblade the Wanderer, Half-Orc Brutal Scoundrel Rogue*

Trouble walked through the still-swinging pine doors of the Salty Mug.  A brusk, powerful, snake-eyed Half-Orc dressed in black leathers strode into the place like he owned it.  *Gloomblade the Wanderer*, a name he had acquired while incarcerated, took survey of the place.  It was no different than the dozens of others bars he'd seen on the frontier.  He adjusted his shortsword, made sure his daggers, thowing knives, and whip were as visible as possible, and made his way to a seat at the front.

Waiting for the barmaid, the Half-Orc spun halfway in his seat, still watching the tail end of some sort of brawl.  He smirked, eyeing the style and skill of a fellow half-breed.  When Gloomblade finally got the attention of the barmaid, a Human lass named Sessie, he cracked a winsome, wry, and self-effacing smile, ordered a tall whiskey, and watched the other Half-Orc back to his seat elsewhere along the bar counter.

"Nice work," Gloomblade said as he took the first sip of his somewhat stale whiskey.  "Ever think of working in a slaughterhouse?"  Gloomblade took another sip and awaited what he expected would be a mundane comeback of some sort.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

The cart weaves its way through the streets of Middle City, and Captain Forgeheart's announcement continues unabated.  He had been at it for several hours now, moving from district to district, making sure there wasn't a single soul who didn't hear what he had to say.  Thus far, the dwarf has had numerous people come up to the cart to gather more information, and the militia captain has been happy to pass on the smaller bit of detail that he knows.

"Keep us on it, Jess," says the Captain to the man who sits in the cart's seat with a hand on the reins.  "I want to make it to the Inner City by sundown."  The driver nods in understanding and urges the horse forward, and Durkik Forgeheart looks out over the few people remaining on the road in Forgeworks.  _I wonder how many of these people will actually come?_ he thinks to himself as the rumble of wheels on cobblestones echoes up the street.  As much as he has always seen the dutiful obedience of Overlook's townsfolk when times like these have occured, he can never be too sure.

The one person he _is_ sure about, though, is the elf who sits on the back edge of the cart's tailgate.  It's been two hours since he silently came up and plopped himself down on the cart, and he's ridden with him all throughout the city since then.  Durkik doesn't know why he's here... or more to the point why he _stays_ here... as Durkik's made it quite clear that the meeting of all volunteers would be in two days time at High Hall.  However, when he's reminded the elf of this fact, he's only received a blank stare in response.

As his curiousity gets the better of him, and with a lull in the journey until the cart makes it's way into the Inner City, Captain Forgeheart decides to find out just who this stranger is, and what he's hoping to have happen.

"Been a fun ride down there, man?" the dwarf says to the elf from up upon his dais in the cart.  "Thinking of joining us up at the Watch are you?  We can use every strong arm we can get."  He looks out into the streets again for a moment, then returns his gaze to the elf.  "Don't have a job, I take it?  Able to spend an afternoon just riding around the city.  No problems with that, man.  But just know that we're not going back to Caer Overlook tonight... we'll be ending the ride at the Ministry of War.  You'll have to make your way to High Hall yourself.  But you're welcome to stay with us here through the evening at the very least.  Jess and I can always use the company, eh?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Michelle silently follows the collared canine as it pads away from the dwarven cart.  For the next hour or so, the shadowy wisp of a woman cannot help but sate her curiosity as she watches the jackal make its way throughout the city.  It comes as a surpise however, when the creature eventually ducks into an alley behind a closed blacksmith shop, and immediately an elven woman wearing the selfsame leather collar steps out after.  Very curious indeed.

Gala eventually finds herself back at the Salty Mug and enters the tavern for a quick drink.  Michelle remains outside, standing in the shadow of a clothier whose wares look dingy and used.  She ponders the decision for several moments, and then subsequently sees a string of five enter the pub.  First a halfork of some imposing size, then a trio of arrogant and foolhardy young men, followed finally by a _second_ halfork, this one perhaps even bigger than the first!

_Leave it to Tradetown to bring all the ne'er-do-wells together in one place_, Michelle thinks to herself.  And there she stands, waiting to determine what her curiosity leads her to next.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Krunk watches the halfork pull up the sleeve of one of the young men, and he sighs when he sees the snake tattoo.  Great.  Just what he needed. 

"Sorry for the trouble it might brought, but that one wanted to stab me and that is something I don't take. Even less than being insulted."

Krunk shrugs at the halfork and walks over to the first of the three unconscious forms, hoisting it up onto his shoulder.  "I gotta take out the trash.  Take the bar for a moment, won't you Sessie?"  The hobgoblin then turns and strides to the front door to drop the body into the street.

Sessie moves behind the counter and pours a whiskey for the second halfork that found its way here.  Being a tavern run by a hobgoblin, the Salty Mug was a favorite of the humanoid types within Overlook, and it was not unusual to have two of Gruumsh' brood within.  "Another whiskey for you?" Sessie asks the imposing form of Gloomblade, as they both watch the brawler move over to speak to an elf at one of the other tables.  "We have another brand available if you want to spend the extra coppers for it."


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick Steel*

Warrick sat on the edge of the cart, watching as the call went out.  The Captain had traveled from district to district and the elf had barely moved.  He watched as people came to the captain with questions . . . questions in their eyes, questions in their hearts.  Warrick never looked at them, he didn't need to . . . he heard the concern, the emotion.  If he had looked, the ranger wasn't certain that he would even see their faces.  It would be other faces he would likely see . . . it wouldn't do to lose control . . . after all, there was a horde coming.

Only once on the journey did Warrick even turn his head. At the side of the wagon there was a change in the shadows . . . the shadows were not as natural as they had been a moment before.  The elf knew something was about to happen, his eyes scanned the crowd, noting townsfolk and even a spotted dog of some kind, children watching the wagon, a bird landing on a sign depicting a tankard on his side, liquid spilling out.  His had edged to the blade at his side . . . and the darkness was normal.  He had been seeing things, things that go bump in the night.  After that, Warrick just stayed on the cart, waiting . . . wondering if the darkness would return, or if it truly was his imagination.  

It had been a few minutes of quiet . . . and by quiet, there was still the sound of cart wheels on cobblestones . . . before the captain standing above him cleared his throat and Warrick could sense the dwarf's eyes were upon him.  This was a difference clearing than when he started his speech, and the elf wasn't surprised when the dwarf started speaking to him.

"I'll be there, Captain," Warrick offered quietly to the captain.  His voice was loud enough, though it seemed like the elf strained to even make it that loud.  "Half expected trouble . . . should have known better, good people here,"  the elf offered simply, speaking from experience as one that had been to the town before.  

The elf straightened his shoulders and glanced up at the dwarf, his ice blue eyes piercing when set against his tanned, weathered face and blue black hair.  "Nothing to go back to, sir . . . just here to help."


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Krunk watches the halfork pull up the sleeve of one of the young men, and he sighs when he sees the snake tattoo.  Great.  Just what he needed.




While no one was looking, Gloomblade deftly rolled up a white shirt sleeve and looked at his own snake tattoo.  He'd gotten it at Sub Saan Prison, the result of some hazing rite of passage -- or so he was told.

Gloomblade quickly covered it as Sessie returned.



> "Sorry for the trouble it might brought, but that one wanted to stab me and that is something I don't take. Even less than being insulted."
> 
> Krunk shrugs at the halfork and walks over to the first of the three unconscious forms, hoisting it up onto his shoulder.  "I gotta take out the trash.  Take the bar for a moment, won't you Sessie?"  The hobgoblin then turns and strides to the front door to drop the body into the street.
> 
> Sessie moves behind the counter and pours a whiskey for the second halfork that found its way here.  Being a tavern run by a hobgoblin, the Salty Mug was a favorite of the humanoid types within Overlook, and it was not unusual to have two of Gruumsh' brood within.  "Another whiskey for you?" Sessie asks the imposing form of Gloomblade, as they both watch the brawler move over to speak to an elf at one of the other tables.  "We have another brand available if you want to spend the extra coppers for it."




"Yar, why not?" Gloomblade replied.  "Anything's better'n this stale swill, no offense," he added, cracking a toothy grin that Sessie or anyone else in Bordrin's Watch would be accustomed to seeing adorn a Half-Orc.

"And don't let these papercuts scare ya off," Gloomblade added, tracing lines across his slightly jade colored skin.  He had acquired quite a number of "badges of honor", or what some might call results of too many prison fights.  "Honestly, I don't bite... less'n yer into that sorta thing."  He punctuated the somewhat crude comment with a hearty laugh.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

"Interesting crew ya got in tonight, Krunkie" the playful voice seemed to come out of thin air, as did the beautiful redhead who'd supplied it as she greeted the bartender.  Michelle had made it a point to get to know all the bartenders aroun town - They were, after all, the best sources of information - And Krunk had not exactly been resistant to her charms.

"Whadaya think of the _foxy_ elf with the collar?  "


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "Interesting crew ya got in tonight, Krunkie" the playful voice seemed to come out of thin air, as did the beautiful redhead who'd supplied it as she greeted the bartender.  Michelle had made it a point to get to know all the bartenders aroun town - They were, after all, the best sources of information - And Krunk had not exactly been resistant to her charms.
> 
> "Whadaya think of the _foxy_ elf with the collar?  "




"A collar?" Gloomblade said as he looked over in curiosity at the strange Elf.  "Can't say I'm all that fond of collars on anyone... but I might make an exception fer _that_ one."

The Half-Orc took another sip of his new and improved whiskey and looked over at Michelle.  "I ain't been here five minutes'n I can tell you could very well be the _life_ of the party," he remarks.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

"Or the death of it." Michelle winked slyly at the halfork as she waved for Krunk to bring her usual.  "So what brings you around, tall dark and gloomy?  Don't recognize ya."


----------



## Velmont (May 8, 2009)

"Nice work..." repeat Chris at the other half-ork with some disdain. "I should have just scared them. But that war put me on the edge. I know that kind of event will become too frequent to my taste. I can handle three of there kind, but I might have difficulty against a zealous professional or a paranoid crowd... I just hope I won't have a thief guild on my back over that." 

Chris look at the woman who just entered. "Talking about it, it start to be crowdy in here."


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> "Mister Tregar?  Mister Tregar?  Are you at home?  I'm here to pick up my pa's new scythe!"




Tregar was deep in meditation when a loud knocking brought him back to his senses, the dwarves first thought was _"Can't they read the sign? We're closed, leave me alone"_. After shaking the cobwebs out, he listened closer and realized it was the voice of the Mattthews boy... _what was his name again, Robal... no that wasn't it, Ribin? No that's not right either, Robin!" _. 

Standing up and carefully returning his box back underneath the floor, Tregar called out "Be right there, Robin, just finishing up some work" as he throws on the blacksmith apron and gloves for show and grabs some soot from the now cool furnace to rub on his face. The disguise complete, Tregar closed off the work area, lest the boy get interested, and went to his back door.

"Now what did your pa tell you 'bout knocking when someone ain't wanting to be found?" Tregar says angrily as he opens the door, his face a mask of fury, for a moment, then he drops the facade and laughs, the sound deep and comforting, as he places his hand on the boys shoulder. "Now I've been watching you since you were up to my waist, and by the way you're growing now, I'll be the one at your waist pretty soon. What's your ma feeding you out there?"/COLOR] Tregar jokes.

He was about to invite the boy in for a snack, the lad always liked the apple pies he bought from Prena the cook, but he was nervous he didn't have the time right now. The dwarf thought for a moment then said, "I've got your father's scythe ready, just need to put the finishing touches on it. C'mon in and I'll fix you something that'll put some meat on those scrawny bones" opening the door to let the boy in.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 9, 2009)

Wendigo lay on his stomach on the ridge overlooking the monastery.  He had just returned from a pilgrimage.  He had left a Drellen's Ferry what only seemed like a few days ago.  His legs were long and he moved quickly.  The smoke on the horizon warned him of what he might find.  The carrion birds circling confirmed it.  The Monastery of the Sundered Chain was attacked.  The forms below were unrecognizable, but they certainly were not dwarves.

Wendigo growled under his breath.  By Moradin's Beard!  Those that did this would pay, but he was no fool, he needed help.  Wendigo stood, and ran, long legs carrying him to Overlook.

Overlook was abuzz when he arrived.  Orcs gathered, they could be the ones responsible for the deaths of his brothers.  No, not brothers, he had no family.  Only Moradin mattered.

The shifter was nondescipt, he could be mistaken for a rural farmer.  His head was bald, shaved.  His sideburns and beard was long, in reverence to Moradin.  He wore simple cotton breeches and shirt.  The clothes helped cover the coarse hair that covered his body as well as his muscled frame.  A silver chain hung from his neck, a large symbol of Moradin inscribed on a medallion.  He held a fighting staff in one hand, but he didn't need it.

Wendigo's destination was the Temple of Moradin, but the sights, sounds, and smells of the city and it's many bodies slowed his pace.


----------



## The Digger (May 9, 2009)

> “And so, Tresa. What about you? Will you join also?”




Tresa knelt before the altar and prayed for guidance. She had promised never to do another harm ever again. She had not made the oath official as had Henry, hers had been merely a promise made more to herself than to God, but...

She sighed and made herself as comfortable as possible on the stone flags. Her knees would be raw by morning but it was only by the Vigil that she would be able to make the decision.

--------------------------------------------------------

Henry walked slowly back to the abattoir. He had made his decision, and Father John had given his blessing, but it was still a momentous thing, to recant on an oath!

As he entered his quarters he took down his poleaxe and examined it closely before shaking his head. The protruding beak was grand for slaying cattle and for piercing heavy armour but the orc hordes would have no cattle, and little or no heavy armour. The small axe head was fine for animal work but he would need a larger, sharper head for the task ahead.

Tregar was the man...dwarf for this. Shouldn't take him more than an hour or so to sort this. The fighter stood and smiled. He could feel his blood warming already.

-------------------------------------------------------------

[sblock=OOC]Henry was just a name. But we seem to have a mega number of clerics and few defenders so I thought I might develop him a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2009)

A dwarf with a big scar on his face, that closed his right eye forever, looks the captain Durkik Forgeheart as he passed by, shouting his message to the peoples of Overlook. Gombar of the Firebelly clan, was leaning next to the entrance of the "Salty Mug" tavern. Gombar usually came there, to visit the barman, and old "friend" of his. For Gombar, "Friends" are those whom you have exchanged a good amount of fists with, lost  a few teeth fighting with, or submerged in a sea of insults with. Those were his friends. Gombar is a though guy, with a harsh personality, a dread enemy and a valuable ally, he falls into violence way to often, although well natured, at least in his mind. A punch in the nose is well natured violence in his dictionary.  
He is also a quite veteran dwarf. In his early times, he fought the orcs, and barely survived. His eye was lost in that battle, and the deep hate that it spawned in his heart against orcs has never since extinguished. After that he traveled the land, looking for the glory of battle, for the wealth of the land, and for his personal vendetta against the orcs. Many did the dwarven champion slain, but none satiate his bloodlust, none gave back his eye, or the many friends he lost in that terrible night.
The gold he earned was spent in booze to try and drought the bad old memories, in company, that did not made him happy, in better weaponry to slay more and more orcs, orcs who didn't had any relation with the events that took place on the Bloodstained walls, orcs whose blood was now on Gombar's hands. 
One day, the dwarf had too much. Too much battles, too much dead friends buried, too much innocents blood staining his beard, deep black, like the void. 
He locked his shield on his back, and his axe on his belt, and start walking, like only dwarves can do, with heavy and continuous steps, much like an extremely stubborn rhinoceros. 
With his eye fixed in the horizon, it's said that Gombar walked for three complete days, not eating, not sleeping, not resting, until the gates of Overlook where before him.
Returning home was not the only thing the dwarf did. He tried to soft en his hardened heart, to open his mind to the idea that not every orc is evil, "... but most'o 'em" the always thought in a corner of his mind.
He put his skills at good use, teaching as instructors to the new guards and recruits of the city. In that time he met Durkik. 
A fine warrior he was, far more intelligent than Gombar, Durkik became Captain of the militia soon after meeting him. They always shared a mug of ale or ten mugs of ale, or as many their stomachs could withstand before going unconscious.  
He also met Tregar, a great blacksmith on Gombar's opinion, the best in town, although Tregar did not share that opinion. The trustworthy dwarf gave his very soul in each creation, and that was what Gombar admired the most. The lone veteran could watch the blacksmith working for hours and hours.
Gombar became a known citizen of Overlook, most people considered him crazy, since during the day, he became much introverted and silent, not talking too much for too long, not even to his friends. At night, and with a couple of ales on, the story was quite different. Gombar talked a lot, about his travels and his battles, about everything. That was how everyone heard the story of Gombar Firebelly, a sad story, most of it, but with a quite good message. Wise parents used it to school their children "...or you'll become like ol' Gombar" And the best part of it was that they could point out the lonely dwarf, wandering through the streets with his eye, lost in his own reality. Luckly for them their kids would grow up before they got to a tavern at night, were Gombar himself could tell a different story.

But that day, the lonely dwarf, gave a few steps into the streets, watching the captain's back. *"Would'ya take an ol' dwarf to the fields 'f battle once more, fer the glory 'f Moradin and fer his own personal salvation?"* Gombar Firebelly asked, with a voice of thunder and determination. A voice, Gombar himself had already forgot.


OOC: Here's Gombar Firebelly introduction. If I'm touching Tregar story in a way you don't like, please renau1g, let me know. Same thing about the captain.  Sorry for any spelling errors, not my native language. I'll like if you could correct them and let me know the proper use of words, it's always good to learn


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2009)

*Dorn Thirae, Half-elf Political Dissident*

Dorn Thirae, known as 'The Speaker of Truths', 'Tongue of Triumph', and 'Liberator of Overlook', how do you plead?

The sun was high over High Hall. In one of the many courts, a crowd was gathered. Dwarves, dour and serious. Humans, weighing their advantage in the court case. Halflings and gnomes just curious. And women.

Lots of women.

At the front, flanked by two officers of the court, was a tall half-elf in shackles. He had a proud bearing, lean build, and swarthy skin accented by his shaved head. Even before the court, his surety of action was clear. Dorn was a man on a mission.

Not Guilty

The judge, a older dwarven matron, looked down on the half-elf over her glasses and tsked once. We have evidence of broadsheets with your nom-de-plum decrying the 'Dwarven Oppressors' and calling for 'True Representation' for 'Elsir Vale's Common Interests.' Multiple witnesses have reported your disruption of civil matters, most recently Captain Forgeheart's official recruiting rounds. Can you explain this?

Dorn smiled. A flighty slip of a girl in the back fainted.

There's nothing to explain. I did all of those things, and more, I freely admit. It is every citizens duty to resist tyranny. This latest 'conscription' against a constant made up 'threat' is nothing more than more means to keep the populace in fear, fearful to assert their basic rights for self governance. This hoax...

The murmur in the crowd, sighs, gasps, and yells drowned out Dorn's ramblings. The judge banged her gavel hard against the marble mantle.

Order! Order! Her stern gaze quieted and accosted the crowd, but Dorn only continued his self-assured smile. The judge turned her steely gaze to him. So you admit freely to all of these incidents. Very well. Take him to the hold. I will be discuss sentencing.

Dorn continued to smile, the smile of a vindicated man. That, or a martyr. 

*****

In her chambers, Her Honor Borra Proudstone examine the files on Dorn. The man was more of a nuisance than anything else... but a nuisance that was drawing attention. And his words were dangerously close to those rumored by who wanted to displace the Council, though no tie to them was evident. Dorn did appear to really be a patriot, his brief stint as part of the Watch proved that. He was misguided. 

She glanced out her high window, seeing the cart of Forgeheart making his rounds. _If Thirae truly does want to see what is best for Overlook..._ The dwarf smiled. It would kill two birds with one stone: He'd either show his true colors as a son of Overlook defending it against its darkest hour... or he'd die trying.

She began the paperwork.


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "Or the death of it." Michelle winked slyly at the halfork as she waved for Krunk to bring her usual.  "So what brings you around, tall dark and gloomy?  Don't recognize ya."




"Ya haven't?" Gloomblade said with a hearty laugh.  "Might have sumethin ta do with me jus' gettin' here.  Fresh out of Sub Saan Prison.  Know the place?  I don't reckon ya would."

Gloomblade took a slight draw from his whiskey.  He turned around to took at the bar's newcomers.  "Looks like this place is filling up," he remarked.


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2009)

"Aye, tis a popular place... Krunk's that is, not the prison."  Michelle grinned - Of course she'd never been there, but not for lack of the guards trying.  
"Though now ya've gone and got a girl curious as to what had ya in there in the first place, Nasty little hole like that.."  She sets down her second cup and raises her eyebrows expectantly


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2009)

Once Wendigo has acclimated himself to the new sights and smells of this city, he began moving once again.  Raised in the monastery, the biggest place he had been was only Drellin's Ferry, and that was just recently.

The shifter's stomach growled and he was reminded it had been some time since he ate.  He bought a meat pie from a street merchant.  It's rich gravy and tender meat was much more than he had at the monastery.

Trying to get an idea of where he was in the city, Wendigo looked around.  It was then that he saw a dwarf clad in heavy robes, hands in the folds of the garment, a grave look upon his face.  "What troubles you Moradin's son?"
The dwarf looks up wrinkling his nose at the sweaty shifter.  *"I am no son of Moradin, once I stopped being able to provide for my family, Moradin stopped hearing my prayers."*  The dwarf pulled his right arm from his robes, it ended with an ugly stump at his elbow.

The shifter nods gravely.  "Moradin always listens.  You must look for signs, signs that show him what you must do."  The shifter looks over the dwarf insightfully.  Scars crisscrossed his arms, even his good one.  His beard was salt and peppered and his skin was weathered.  He was still strong and sturdy, with a thick trunk and broad shoulders.  "You were a warrior."  It was not a question.

*"I was.  Damn orcs hacked off my arm in their last raid.  My wife stood by me, and putting food on the table was a struggle once I couldn't do my job as well."*  The dwarf sighs.  *"Now my son wants to join the militia, to push back the oncoming horde."*

The shifter nods, seeing what was bothering the elder dwarf.  "Your son is right to want to protect his home.  As a father, you have provided for him a home he wants to save.  No matter your feelings of what you have done and what have befell you, help your son.  Help him prepare for what his coming.  You are still a warrior, the spirit of the warrior never dies, even if the body changes.  Teach him what you know so he may come back to you.  That will be far more valuable than any other thing to him right now."

The dwarf nods.  *"Thank you priest.  I've never met a shifter priest of Moradin before, but you've gotta be the best around."*

"You are welcome, but I am no priest."  The shifter grasps the holy symbol and bows quickly before moving away into the crowds.


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "Aye, tis a popular place... Krunk's that is, not the prison."  Michelle grinned - Of course she'd never been there, but not for lack of the guards trying.
> "Though now ya've gone and got a girl curious as to what had ya in there in the first place, Nasty little hole like that.."  She sets down her second cup and raises her eyebrows expectantly




Gloomblade finished his whiskey and tapped the bar counter twice, indicating to Sessie that he'd like to have another.

"Funny thing is," the Half-Orc replied.  "I don't 'zactly know."

He extended a hand.  "Name's Gloomblade.  I know, I know.  Sounds like some sorta warrior-poet who's had too much white wine and finds 'imself dancin' atop a church spire..."  He paused, wondering if the metaphor would sink in.

"I woke up in Sub Saan Prison, nothin' on me but my birthday suit," he continued.  "The boys, they gave me this Gloomblade name, as well as the multitude of cuts and scars yerr eyes're tracin' all over my face an' neck right about now."


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 10, 2009)

It’s always a funny sight, when you’re in a dwarven village. I think they do it deliberately, but the surface buildings are always built so humans have to bend their neck: five-and-a-half-foot doorframes, beam construction so that there are always obstacles, stools and tables just a little too small. Underground is different of course – there they want to impress. But when it’s a surface building, it’s like some dwarf architect one night was talking to a gnome, and they engineered the biggest practical joke among the civil races. 

Take this place, for instance – a human and now two half orcs are in the place, keeping a low profile by beating up… well, pretty much anybody, it seems. The human worries me. She saw me, Galatea thinks to herself. The comment about the color is well enough, but the adjective…

”Perhaps you’d all like to sit down” she says to the half orcs and the redhead. She is trying to be firm, but her voice lacks conviction. ”You’re attracting attention.” 

Gala points to a couple of cut stumps that serve as extra stools, stacked against the wall. She rubs her chin, pausing to notice that her muzzle doesn’t have fur. It’s been a while since she was in this body for any real length. 

The half-orcs she can make sense of. She knows that they are different from the foe this village faces – they smell different, and loath though they may be to admit it, they act civilized. And she knows that the dwarves in their hearts know it too – even if surface prejudices might show themselves differently, given the tensions in the air, on this night especially.

But the woman worries her. Michelle, she had introduced herself as. She had seen me, thinks Galatea, and she wants me to know that she’s seen me. Is it just showing off? Or just a warning, that I'd better cover my tracks more carefully. Need to get the scent of her... too many people here; not like at home.

”My name,” she says deliberately, ”is Galatea. Why don’t you tell me what those boys there on the floor wanted?”


----------



## The Digger (May 10, 2009)

"Tregar! Tregar! Open the darned door, will ye. I can see your light, and I can hear your hammer so I know ye're in there."

Henry hammered once again on the smith's door. Now that his decision had been made he wanted to get on with it, and quickly. He wasn't 100% certain when things were going to kick off but he wanted to be ready.

"I have a little job for ye, Tregar. Shouldn't take long and ye can gat back to whatever else ye have to do."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tresa still knelt. Her bones ached and her head was spinning. In her mind's eye she could see the guards fall, battered to death by the power of her hammer. She could feel their dying breath on her face. She could feel their eyes drilling into her; "Why us?" they screamed into her very soul.

Tears poured from her eyes, her nails dug into her palms, causing blood to drip to the floor.

How could she go back to that? She was no soldier like Henry. She was a priest of Pelor. She was supposed to stop suffering when she found it - not smash skulls. She was supposed to show kindness and mercy not beat folk to death.

...

The Litany of Pelor said "Be Watchful against Evil". It did not say grind your enemies into the dust.

...Be Watchful...Be Watchful...

As these words rang in her head she was aware of a warming in her belly. A warming which grew and grew, reaching to all parts of her body. 

A soft ringing came to her ears and a glow caught her attention. 

Glancing over to the wall where her old warhammer hung she realised that that was the source of sound and light. As she watched, the hammer shrank, smaller and smaller, until it was no larger than her hand, and then, upon the miniature head, appeared a sun disc, symbol of her God, and she knew the answer to her prayer.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 11, 2009)

*Ralak-Nul, Drow Rogue*

It was yet another day when the dark elf heard the call to arms.  It had only been a few days since the drow had arrived in this city, and already the death toll was at one.  An unfortunate encounter with a thug in one of the many alleyways of the Blister.  It is very difficult to restrain oneself when a group of thugs attacks you with the intent of killing you and taking your money.  Naturally, the rogue had not, with the end result being a fat thug being disemboweled by rapier, and a flying dagger taking off the ear of a second.  You see, Ralak-Nul was a wandering sellsword.  Except, unlike many warriors who valued a fair fight, Ralak was a fan of stealth, trickery, and running your opponent through when his back was turned.  

      The next day, the drow learned the bad news.  Apparently the thugs were with some local thieves guild, The Lost Ones.  The fat man was the son of the boss, in fact.  And so the dark elf went looking - not specifically for an escape, per se, but a tactical retreat.  Then he heard the call to arms.  It would be rather foolish to attack a member of the militia, and joining up seemed the safest way to survive.

      And so, this day the drow was going about tryng to find where to sign up.  A jackal walked by.  "What the hell? A collared jackal? Who the heck keeps that for a pet?".  The situation continued to get weirder, as some woman cloaked in shadow walked by.  _It is amazing what people will ignore focused in their own microcosms._  The drow forgot about the odd duo for a few hours, until he walked by the Salty Mug and saw Shadow Chick...and an elf woman with the same collar, speaking to a pair half-orcs. The curious drow decided it was time for a drink, and entered the tavern.  "Water, please," he said to the bartender, sitting at the counter and observing the strange quartet.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2009)

Dorn's cell was crowded. Street ruffians, a few drunks, the normal social detritus. The half-elf moved through them with ease, a smile and look of confidence high on his face.

A trio of thugs moved to block his path. The two behind him were sewer rats. Nothing to be concerned with. But Big Jack.... Big Jack was big. A minotaur with a mean streak and a broken-off left horn. He'd lost it in a wager, it was said.

Dorn had been the caller of that wager.

The big creature snorted. Fancy seeing you here, Dorn. Too bad the guards are a bit busy. Too bad for you. Big Jack flexed his muscles. The big bovine tried a double-handed chop, which hit Dorn hard, almost reeling him.

Touching the blood on his cheek, Dorn shook his head. You don't think I have friends in here, Big Jack? Those that crave justice are never without allies. Those that know truth are always protected! With a quick gesture, a wall of thunder smashed into the three thugs around him, shoving the rats into pillars and knocking them cold while pushing Big Jack into a throng of beggars, ruffians, and others who had all known the help of the Liberator of Overlook. Big Jack's cow eyes looked frightened as the mass descended on him.

The guards were there quickly, and Big Jack mostly suffered bruises. But it was his ego that was really hurt. As for Dorn, he just sat down with a smug smile and waited his sentence.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2009)

"Yeah..." replies Chris. He make a sign to Sessie to bring him another ale. He then sits down next to the elf. "You've witness what happen. I know as much I you. They came here, treating me, they look like they wanted my skin just because I look like an orc. I must tell too many of my kind decide to go into the orcish society, as it is easier to have respect. You just need to prove you are as string as them, but they are too barbarish, I prefer the cities, even if they don't welcome me.

The only thing that bother me, it is they are member of the thieves guild. So behind that, they might had another motive I am not aware." He pause a moment as Sessie put the mug of ale on the table. Chris gives a few coppers to pay and take a sip. "Damn that war make me nervous. I'm here, talking to an elf I don't even know about me." He tells to himself before turning his attention again at the elf. "No offense intended... but your kind generally show indifference to mine, and they probably think the worst of us like humans. But I'm aware an individual is not necessarily like the common of his race. And you seems more open minded... or you have interest in me."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

"Interesting crew ya got in tonight, Krunkie."

The voice came out of nowhere, just as the hobgoblin was depositing the first unconscious form on the cobblestones of the street.  Krunk immediately snaps his head up and cranes his neck around looking for the young woman... despite the fact he should have known he wouldn't.  After all, he's never once seen the human female when she hasn't wanted to be seen.

"It is, what it is, 'Shell." Krunk says, right as he hears the door to the Mug closes behind him, the shadowy form having gotten past him and into the tavern without him seeing.  Krunk sighs and closes his eyes tight shut, shaking his head and then turning around to reenter the building.  _It's going to be one of those nights..._

He pushes on the door and rejoins the crowd that has overtaken the Mug.  Sessie is still behind the counter pouring shots of the good whiskey, the halfork speaking with an elven woman over by one of the tables, and of course, there's Miss Darkness herself, Michelle, actually now in view and already in deep conversation with a second halfork, this one scarred to high heaven.  Krunk walks back over to the bar and grabs ahold of the second dazed form and pulls the boy to his feet.  "Shelly... I know you've run with the Losties... let the boys back home know that I had nothing to do with these three getting gakked, okay?  Last thing I need is for your boys to get rambunctious now that all our guards will be heading into the Stonehome."  He begins walking back to the front door, but turns and addresses the entire bar.  "As a matter of fact, if any of you either run with the Lost Ones or having something going on against them... do me a favor and take your problems outside, okay?  Two days time most of you are gonna be outta here and I don't wanna be left holding the bag cause you had difficulties with each other."

Just as he exits the door to dump the second body... in walks a drow with a sword strapped to his hip... unfortunately just three seconds too late to have heard his speech about those with Lost One difficulties.  Yup, it's going to be a long night at the Mug.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

Two hours following the arrival and departure of Robin, holding the brand new and wonderfully forged scythe in his young hands... Tregar is back at his spot on the rug in deep meditation.  In less than two days, he will be joining so many others at Caer Overlook, giving of himself for the protection of all.  Moradin has been watching over this city for eons, and he's owed his livelihood to the god's blessing... so it is only right that in his service he return.

It is deep into the evening's meditation that the dwarf is suddenly struck in a manner that he was not expecting.  To his surprise, Tregar's vision begins swirling, even with his eyes closed, and the blacksmith cannot help but grab his head.  _By Moradin's hand_... he screams to himself in his own mind, and suddenly the darkness of his home is replaced with another sight.  A sight beyond sight.  There is a building.  Built into the mountainside.  A monastery.  One that he is familiar with, dedicated to the warriors in Moradin's name.  The Monastery of the Sundered Chain.

And as his vision moves in at a high speed towards the front gates, the details come into focus.  The monastery has been overrun.  With orcs.  And the Order has been destroyed.

With a flash, Tregar's vision snaps back into his dark room, and the invoker begins breathing hard.  As one of Moradin's conduit to the living world, Tregar's been given this view of part of what they are up against.  And as he stands up to shake some of the cobwebs away, a phantom voice echoes within his mind...

_One of the monks is on his way here... a shifter... a member of the Sundered Chain... and a fist of Moradin..._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

Wendigo winds his way through the effluvium that is the mass of humanity within the Nine Bells.  He was told upon his arrival in Overlook that the city's nine temples were found together in an area called the Divine Knot in the nine Bells district... but he had no idea of the poverty and disease with which the people here were riddled with.

The bald shifter places his hand upon the symbol around his neck as he tries in vain to find the temple dedicated to Moradin.  Unbeknownst to him, this particular temple has been abandoned for several years, because those of the faith moved on to the monastery from which he had just come or worship at the Stone Anvil in the center of the city.  Instead, only Bahamut, Pelor, Kord, Erathis, the Raven Queen, and, oddly, Zehir-- remain, but with small clergies and smaller congregations.

"You want some verdant leaf?" comes a voice from behind Wendigo, and as he turns, he sees a ragged halfling standing in the dark alley... his clothing in tatters, his face dirty and pocked.  The squat little man shows him a cloth which holds a powerful narcotic called 'verdant leaf', and the shifter can see that the halfling is desperate to make what little money he can off of his find.  However, before he can respond, another voice rings out from the steps of the building to which this alley runs next.  "In Pelor's name, beggone!  Do not peddle your sickening wares in the shadow of Summer's grace!"  The dwarven woman motions with her warhammer at the halfling, and the cretin quickly yelps and scatters back up the alley.  Wendigo notices the warhammer has a residual glow to it... as though it shines with a slight inner light.  He notes this internally and sees Tresa take a few steps down to the garbage-strewn street, and address him formally.  "It is a bad time for many here, good sir.  A bad time for many."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

"Dorn Thirae, please rise..."

Her Honor Borra Proudstone sits upon the high bench that looks down upon the peoples in the court.  The half-elf nonchalantly climbs to his feet, the smirk on his face provoking the same rise in irritation in those who see it.  It is always bothersome to see someone who is that confident and that sure of himself, because the odds of having any sort of meaningful conversation is almost negligable.  However, in this case, Madam Proudstone has the floor to herself, so while a conversation with the rabble-rouser would be pointless, at least he will have to listen to what she has to say, if only for a few minutes.

"I find myself in an interesting position right now, Mister Thirae.  You claim to want the best for this city... and yet decry the evidence that it is soon to be under attack.  Well, under attack if the army before us can make their way through the mountains of Stonehome, that is."  She stares directly at the half-elf, carefully weighing her words for as much of an impact as they could possibly have... knowing full well it probably would still be not much.  "You, and your 'friends'... those that hang around outside Cadrick's Boarding House... have been shouting your agenda for years now.  And though your caterwauling has gained you some notoriety... enough for you to acquire the nickname 'The Liberator of Overlook'... you unfortunately have not gained something more important.  Perspective.  You've spent so much time here in the city looking outwards, you've forgotten what our lands look like from beyond.  Perhaps if you see what is out there waiting to bust through our walls, you might understand just a little bit more."

The judge raises her hand to quiet down the few murmurs of curious discussion, and begins her sentencing.  "Therefore, I find the defendant 'Guilty', and sentence him to serve in the city's militia for the next 30 days, starting with the gathering here at High Hall tomorrow.  Perhaps when you see this 'hoax' up close and personal... you'll come to realize that what we all do is for the protection of us all.  Serve us well, Mister Thirsae.  Your sword arm will be defending us, as well as your own self."

"Court is adjourned."  *wrap*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

"Nothing to go back to, sir . . . just here to help."

Durkik Forgeheart nods in thanks to the elf, and then ushers Jess to keep the cart moving.  Throughout the rest of the evening's journey, the captain allows the elf to ride in peace and does not broach any further conversation.  After many hours of shouting the city declarations, he's just as well not continue on with additional speaking anyway.

Eventually, the day's duty wraps up as the cart rolls to the gates of the Ministry of War.  It is here that Jess hands the reins off to one of the stableboys, and Forgeheart climbs down from the back.  He walks over to the tailgate, where Warrick still sits, unsure of what to do with the rest of his night.  "End of the line, my friend.  I'm sure I'll be seeing you back here in two days.  You care in that time."

The ruddy dwarf smiles a bright but tired smile, then turns to go into the Ministry.  However, before he can take more than two steps, a figure steps out from the evening's shadows, and Durkik is taken aback.

"Would'ya take an ol' dwarf to the fields 'f battle once more, fer the glory 'f Moradin and fer his own personal salvation?" says the old dwarf before him.  Durkik's eyebrows raise in surprise, but then it immediately turns into a guffah and he walks over to his old friend.  "Hah ha!!!  You wish to join us, Firebelly you old dog?  Now that is a proposition that I think we  can certainly accept."  He continues to laugh and he clasps a hand on the shoulder of Gombar, then turns to face the elf that sits no more than three paces away.  "Another one you'll be fighting with, good sir!" he says to Warrick.  "You'll all have hundreds of best friends once this battle is through."  He guffahs again, and glances back and forth between Warrick and Gombar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2009)

*"Don't mention friends of arms. They don't endure long."* The dwarf says with a sad grim. But his face seems to get some light and a spark of happiness * "But enough 'f me ol' mumbin'. I'm Gombar Firebelly, Eye of Moradin, as some say, makin' fun 'f me." *he points the scar that took his right eye. *"'f course Moradin's not missing his eyes, like that other deity. Wha's about a cuple of ales to cheer up tha spirit, ah? Goes on me"*


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2009)

"Just a moment." tells Chris to the elf. He stand up and walk to the Michelle and Gloomblade. He first speak to the half-orc "Sorry to interrupt." he then turn toward Michelle "I would like to have a few words with you." he then look around, seeing the place getting more crowded. The crowd have start again to speak and the noise start to be louder. Loud enough to not be overheard except by anyone near, in that case, Gloomblade. 

Chris look at Gloomblade a moment before speaking. "I heard you were member of the Lost Ones." Chris tells, keeping his voice low. "It's been a month that I'm in this city. I might not be aware of all the unwritten rules, so I wonder what I have done to have these three over my head. If I have done something to your organization, I would like to know, and I would like to know if you are recruiting at the moment."


----------



## The Digger (May 11, 2009)

Tresa rose from her bleeding knees and clutched her warhammer, now returned to its normal size, close to her breast.  Even with her eyes closed as she said a heartfelt prayer of thanks, she could still just make out the dwindling glow of Pelor’s light upon her weapon.

So her God had answered, it was now time to prepare.  She gathered up her few belongings and headed for the door.  Once she had told Brother Aenir of her decision she could leave him to the few duties which remained to the local priesthood whilst she organised herself once more for battle.

She would need armour.  Her own she had long ago given away.  And some stout boots!  She looked down at her woven sandals and smiled, No, these would never do.

She stood on the steps of the temple and breathed in the aromas of Nine Bells.  The smell of filth and decay drifted past her nose.  Also the whiff of burning wood and turf, overlain by the various incenses of the temples.  The effect was almost overpowering and she almost missed it - the acrid taste on the back of the throat of verdant leaf!

Her eyes darted around the dark of the alleyway and her keen eyes saw them - the halfling dealer and his bald customer.

"In Pelor's name, beggone! Do not peddle your sickening wares in the shadow of Summer's grace!" Tresa waved her hammer at the couple, and the halfling turned and ran up the alley.  The priestess strode down to confront the customer but saw at once that he was not what he had seemed at first.  He might have been one of the local farmers except that he bore a pendant of Moradin.  A pendant of a size and quality that denoted perhaps a man of the cloth.

"It is a bad time for many here, good sir. A bad time for many."

She moved closer, puzzled by something about his appearance.  He had the look of a  cleric, but also of a fighter …and there was something else…

“I am Sister Tresa, until a few moments ago a priestess of Pelor here in Nine Bells.  And now a just another of Pelor’s humble servants, ready to serve His Grace in these current difficulties.  There will be fighting and death - I fear much of both - and I hope to be able to bring healing and succour to those striving to save their world from the oncoming darkness.”

“You, Sir, have the look of a seeker about you.  But a seeker after what, I wonder?  Is there anything I can do to aid you before I take up the task appointed for me?”


----------



## WarlockLord (May 12, 2009)

Ralak-Nul notices the half-orc disengaging from the druid and beginning to speak to the other half-orc.  He continues observing for a bit.  However, the bar quickly begins to crowd.  As it is difficult to continue observing, he decides to walk up to the unoccupied elf woman.  The one with the collar.  The one who might be some sort of odd shapeshifter.  Having decided on this course of action, he crosses the establishment."Greetings."  He sits down, waiting for a response.  Let her think him a harmless bar-crawler, perhaps.  Unlikely, but it could happen.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2009)

Wendigo was about to speak to the halfling, looks up as the woman scolds him, sending him scurrying away like a rat.  As the radiance fades from the woman's warhammer, the shifter contemplates her intently.  

_Surely a woman of the priesthood, Pelor by the look of her, would not turn away a poor and obviously hungry halfling.  Is this what things were like everywhere outside the monastery?_

"I am Wendigo but first I must ask you why you turned away the halfling.  His ribs could be seen through his sparse clothes.  Have you no food to spare for the poor?"

Leaning on his staff, he strokes his beard thoughtfully.  His hand wanders down to grasp the symbol of Moradin around his neck.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 12, 2009)

"There must be something about me," Gala says to her new table companion. "I wander into a Dwarf village, and I've yet to have a conversation with a dwarf." She laughs to herself, though the laugh is an uncomfortable one, and emerges in short spurts, a series of high-pitched barks, as her lips pull back into something that might be a smile. 

As she looks at the half-orcs, standing by the bar, their shoulders pressed against the ceiling beams, she wonders how bad her conversation has to have been. Gala licks the back of her hand, and pulls it past her ear, smoothing her short hair, and begins to speak again.

"I don't know when I've last seen a drow on the surface. What are you doing here? Have you heard anything about the orc advance?" She's trying to be nonchalant, but she's not a great liar, and even the mention of the orcs brings back the burning feelings inside, as she remembers all she has lost, all they have taken from her. 

As Gala reaches for her drink, she knocks it over, spilling the dwarven ale over the table, the puddle advancing towards her new companion. "Ach. Sorry," she says, reaching with her hands to try to stop the liquid's advance, unsuccessfully. 

She can make the distinction with the half-orcs. That's easy enough, when you know what to smell for. But with the drow it is different. They don't brhave as nature tells them; they choose not to. Gala stares at her new companion, shaking the beer from her hands, but not wiping it on herself. Gala is ready. It wasn't a good bluff, and the dark elf probably sees it for what it is, a sort of test. But she wants to know how he will react.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2009)

Michelle excuses herself from her scarred drinking companion to speak to the other half-orc.

"OH don't ye be worrien 'bout them, handsome, I did'n even recognize them, an if I don't know a thief in this town, 'e aint worth knowin or worryin bout." She crosses her arms and nods her head, obviously a bit drunk, though when she glances over at the drow now speaking to the elven lady with the collar, it appears that she may not be as intoxicated as she appears.

Bringing her eyes back to Chris, she smiles - a smile as intoxicating as anything else being served in Krunk's that night. "Nuff about them, though.  Why don't you join Gloomy and I for a drink?  That way if'n any more come in wondering what happened to the first, I can 'splain for both you AND Drunkie.. er, Krunkie." She giggles a bit and motions back to where the other half-orc is sitting, but her eyes glance back to the drow once more, and her smile slips for just a moment..


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> _One of the monks is on his way here... a shifter... a member of the Sundered Chain... and a fist of Moradin..._




[sblock=Defcon]
Am I to assume he's coming to Tregar's shop, or is he coming to town?
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2009)

Velmont said:


> Chris look at Gloomblade a moment before speaking. "I heard you were member of the Lost Ones." Chris tells, keeping his voice low. "It's been a month that I'm in this city. I might not be aware of all the unwritten rules, so I wonder what I have done to have these three over my head. If I have done something to your organization, I would like to know, and I would like to know if you are recruiting at the moment."




Overhearing the conversation between Chris and Michelle, the Half-Orc watched both some interest.

It was at that moment that Gloomblade realized that perhaps there was some significance to that strange snake tattoo he'd been given in prison.  Or maybe it was nothing at all.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2009)

_OOC: My bad, I wanted to say that he looked at Gloomblade a moment *before he start to speak to Michelle*. I must tell it is not clear. He did that because Chris knew Glommblade could overhear the conversation and he was evaluating you before speaking._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]He is coming into town, not to your shop specifically.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

The Digger said:


> "Tregar! Tregar! Open the darned door, will ye. I can see your light, and I can hear your hammer so I know ye're in there."
> 
> "I have a little job for ye, Tregar. Shouldn't take long and ye can gat back to whatever else ye have to do."




Inside, Tregar had only recently awoken from his dream, lying on his side and shaking, covered in a cold sweat, despite the relative warmth of the shop. Lifting his head off of the ground, bits of dust and soot clinging stubbornly to the dwarf's greying beard, Tregar looks around confused for a moment. 

_"By the Creator! Can't people read!"_ Tregar curses to himself as he struggles to a standing position, his knees not what they used to be. This getting old didn't agree with him, but his mind was still sharp and more focused now than it used to be. 

"Alright, I'm coming, hold yer britches" his voice slipping back into the accent that he struggled for years to overcome, hoping to better acclimate himself with this town.

Marching over to the door, the bedraggled dwarf peeks through the window and seeing his guest, Tregar is glad he decided to answer. Opening the portal, Tregar waved in Henry, he knew the individual well, having long heard the tale of the poleaxeman's generosity to the poor souls in the Nine Bells area. 

"I don't have much time, but what in the name of the Soul Forger brings you down to my humble shop" Tregar asked the man with respect in his voice.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick Steel*

The dwarven captain had no more questions or comments, likely uncomfortable with the answers he had received . . . or at least that was as Warrick had thought.  Nevertheless, the captain had allowed himto stay on the wagon for the rest of the journey, and surprisingly, nothing else happened along the way.  

Warrick had all of his possessions with him, which wasn't very much, but it was enough.  The elf had wanted to throw everything away . . . but his training had been too well conditioned in him . . . he was almost always prepared.  Bow over his shoulder, twin blades at his sides, a pack on his back and a belt pouch on his waist . . . all were in muted greens and greys, blending in but not standing out. 

The ranger did a quick inventory of his goods as he stood from the cart as the vehicle had arrived at its final destination for the evening.  Never much for words, Warrick nodded his gratitude and agreement that he would be at the specificed location at the appointed time . . . just as he had relaxed his vigil on the shadows . . . something had emerged from them.

Warrick didn't jump, his only reaction was to place his hand on one of the blades at his side, and widen his vision to include the newcomer emerging from the shadows, perfectly ready to kill it or die trying.  Again . . . it was unnecessary.

"Warrick Steel," the elven replied sketching a small bow from his waist at the new dwarf's introduction.  "Ale works," Warrick added at the offer.  It was a strange sort of circle that his day had taken . . . he had left an early morning ale to ride in the cart, and to the ale he was returning.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2009)

_I'll need to stay cautious with that girl._ thought Chris as he looks at Michelle going back toward Gloomblade. He decides to accept her offer and come back to her. He makes a sign to Sessie and ask for another mug of ale, not taking care of the one he left at Gala's table. "Since when elf and drow chat together? I thought they were enemies by nature." asks Chris to Mivchelle and Gloomblade.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2009)

*"Perfect! Wha' ye be sain' ol' bull?"* Gombar asked the captian, claping a heavy hand on the dwarf's back


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2009)

*Can you tell he's a bard?*

As the sentence is passed down, the ever present smile crumbles a moment. For once, the Liberator of Overlook is speechless. No one would have heard him anyway with the ruckus the announcement made. Women bemoaned his fate. A few were angry or inspired enough to "join 'im myself". But the star of the show was silent.

Still remanded to the court, Darr brooded. Even Big Jack, who know now would be the time to strike, stayed away. It was this way for some time, before Darr stood up on his stool and began to speak. His tone was low at first, but soon it was fiery, impassioned, any no one could stop listening who tried.

The morrow will come, and like all the morns before it, the uncaring sun shall gaze down on the trivials of history. But is it trivial to us? No, my friends! Each day to that that live is a struggle, a struggle for life! A struggle of righteousness! A struggle to make our mark before it is erased from history! All men and women great and small strive to make their place under the sun, be they jailed or jailor. Was not the last King of Nerath a small man who quaked in fear within his heart but charged blindly at the gnoll hordes of the Vale of Crimson? Was not Sir Trakad, drunkard and womanizer, responsible for sealing the darkness at the Rift on the Shadowfell by giving of his own life? The great are small and the low are mighty, and all of us will make the mark history demands of us! So, when the morrow comes, and the sun comes blithely again to gaze down on us, I will look up proudly, eyes straight at the uncaring star, and shout, 'I am Dorn Tirae, son of Overlook, and I am here as history demands!

Borra Proudstone, hidden in the stairwell just long enough, smiled to herself.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 12, 2009)

The drow warrior notes the odd laughing of his strange table companion.  _Yep, she's the jackal alright._  The sudden motion startles him a moment, but he soon realizes it for what it is.  _It's just ale.  Harmless._ "To answer your questions: I know nothing about the orc advance save for what the dwarf told me this morning.  If you haven't noticed, I'm rather new in this town." He stops, noticing the sudden flood of emotion.  _She's not a survivior of the Lolthite attacks, is she?  Well, there's not much I can do about that, I guess..._  He notices the rehead's observation of him.  "Who's the redheaded woman?" he asks, not taking his eyes off the were-jackal or the redhead.  Either one could be a potential enemy.  And there was only one way to deal with enemies: make sure they did not live to see the next sunrise.  He hoped they weren't.  But, just in case, his sword hung loose in its scabbard.  It would prove to be an interesting night.


----------



## The Digger (May 13, 2009)

*Henry Butcher, Human Great weapon Fighter*

"I beg your forgiveness, Master Tregar but I believe my need is urgent. I do not know if you are aware of the call to arms that has been issued this night but I have decided...I have to..."

The big man's voice died away as he sought for a way to explain his need.

"'Tis a long story, sir, but at the end, it is that I wish to join the call-up. However, long ago I gave away my halberd when I left...my former employ. I have this poleaxe which I use at the abattoir but although the balance is very good it is not what I am accustomed to. I was hoping you could perhaps change the head..."

His look was one of pleading and Tregar, nay anybody with an ounce of sense, could tell there was a tale worthy of a bard lurking behind this simple request. It was something in the eyes.

=====================================================

*Tresa, Dwarven Devoted Cleric of Pelor*



> "I am Wendigo but first I must ask you why you turned away the halfling. His ribs could be seen through his sparse clothes. Have you no food to spare for the poor?"




Tresa smiled a sad, wistful smile. "My dear Wendigo, of course we have food to spare for all who ask. And had that poor unfortunate only asked, he would have been fed and, if it was available, I would have found him clean clothes to wear and a palliasse for him to lay his head. And I have no doubt that in a day or two he will be back here and that is precisely what will happen."

Tresa sat down upon the step of the temple door and invited Wendigo to join her.

"Unfortunately tonight food was the last thing on his mind. He was trying to sell you, or anyone else who passed, a powerful narcotic designed to cloud the senses and delude the user into believing he was all-knowing and all-powerful. For many who use it the end result is death."

A soft sniff was heard as she wiped away a tear.

"It is an evil thing and so it is to be fought against wherever possible. The tragedy is that those who use it, and many of those who sell it, are just poor unfortunate souls who, despite all, still deserve our pity and compassion."

"I chased him away to show my anger at what he was selling and not to show any anger towards him personally. And, as I said, if he were to return tomorrow, without the drug, I would clasp him to my bosom, feed him and care for him."

Her voice grew stronger and yet it held an obvious note of sadness.

"I say I, but in fact it would be another of my brethren for from tomorrow I will no longer be here. I do not know if you have heard about the coming orc invasion but I intend to offer my services to the Watch. I will be sad to leave here but my God has made my duty clear."

She motioned towards the still faintly glowing hammer.

"And you, Wendigo, what brings you here at such a time?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2009)

Wendigo listens to the priestesses response to his genuine concern.  "What you did is correct.  You cannot hold the hand of those that break the law, they will not accept help unless they want it themselves."

The shifter sits down next to Tresa.  "Enlightenment is sought by many.  There are many ways to achieve it, some shorter than others, but they come with risks.  Once the halfling realizes this, then he is on his way to true enlightenment."

The shifter takes off his holy symbol, looking at shiny metal, polishing it on the edge of his shirt.  "I am here for I seek the Temple of Moradin here in the city.  My home has been attacked and I seek aid.  I have heard of orcs gathering, they could be the culprit.  I fear what I would find should I enter the walls of the monastery."


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 13, 2009)

Only the lightest scent of the arcane came from the dark elf in front of her -- the question seems well meant. The woman is called Michelle, and she has been watching me all evening, Gala says, her eyes suddenly shifting from her companion towards the woman with the halforcs, and waving at them. "Halloo!" she says, followed by the self-congratulatory laugh that she again coughs out in small gasps. she notes the expression of the redhead, and the two halforcs now with her.
Might as put all the non-dwarves in the room in the same table, she thinks.

Galatea suddenly becomes self-conscious. She is making a spectacle of herself, which she is no used to doing. Her finger slides underneath the collar that she wears, and she pulls it away from her throat for a moment, the thumb resting against the small femur that serves as the choker's primary ornament.   

She blushes, bringing momentary color to her tight, hard skin, weathered with years n the wasteland. Even though it wasn't this body, Gala muses, the flesh has a memory that persists.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

The Digger said:


> *Henry Butcher, Human Great weapon Fighter*
> 
> "I beg your forgiveness, Master Tregar but I believe my need is urgent. I do not know if you are aware of the call to arms that has been issued this night but I have decided...I have to..."
> 
> ...




Looking at the man, Tregar was torn, he had received a vision of an overrun monastary, but here was someone requiring his aid to also help in pushing back the horde. He was about to turn the man away, when he saw the look in Henry's eyes.

Knowing full well the pain that the past can bring and what people do to try and move past it, Tregar felt a moment of pity for the man. He thought back to his past, the events that drove him from his own clan and to Overlook. They still stung him, despite the decades since his arrival here, Tregar placed his hand on the humans shoulder, standing on his toes to get there, and simply nodded. 

_"If this isn't the work of Moradin I don't know what is"_ Tregar thought as he took the shaft from Henry, directing him to help with the bellows, while the dwarf began stoking the fires of the forge to the correct temperature. Tregar felt a calm replacing the earlier confusion and hurriedness he felt before the human's arrival. He entered into an almost trancelike state, calmly going through the same steps he went through every day for the last few decades. 

He pulled on the toughened leather gloves, perfectly molded to Tregar's hands after months of breaking them in, followed by the leather apron, protecting himself from the burning embers and metal shavings that might come off.  Tregar had initially thought about giving Henry one of his standard axe heads, he kept a few in stock for the watch, but knew that this man required something special if he was to overcome his internal conflict.

Going to his storage room, Tregar closed the door behind him and went to another secret compartment. He paused when he saw the glistening, silvery metal block sitting there, Tregar stopped for a moment and almost reconsidered. This particular treasure was one he had took with him from his birthplace and one of the few strings still connecting him to that place. Something spurred him on, whether it was himself or some divine inspiration, Tregar didn't know. He brought the block back into his work area and waved Henry outside. This would require his utmost concentration and he couldn't be distracted by another. 

Grasping the tongs in his left hand, Tregar began working the metal into the shape he desired. Luckily, the _mithril_ block was easier to work with than his standard steel or iron. "No wonder the elves like working with is the dwarf thought as he pulled it out of the flames and continued hammering it on the anvil. 

After only a couple hours, Tregar looked with admiration at the nearly completed piece, it was still glowing white hot from the intense heat, but it was far and away the best piece he'd ever created. Tregar felt something guiding his hand that day and he knew that this weapon would be destined for great things. While it was still hot, Tregar grabbed the holy symbol of Moradin and pressed it against one of the sides of the head. The _mithril_head took the imprint, but the action ruined the holy symbol, melting most of the inlay. Allowing it to cool Tregar retrieved the shaft and affixed the head to it. He tested the weight and balance of the implement and was amazed at how lightweight and fluid the weapon felt. Even he was able to wield it with relative ease, Tregar couldn't wait to see what it would be like in the hands of a trained fighter.

Returning from the forge, Tregar reverently held the poleaxe in front of him lengthwise, across both hands. He handed over the weapon with mixed feelings, he had the distinct feeling that this was his zenith, no other creation he ever made would match the level of this poleaxe. 

"Please, try it out" Tregar said in hushed tones to Henry


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2009)

Baldwin was carrying his mentor. The old dwarf was heavy, but he needed help. Gundar has teach him most of what he knew, he owe him. But he still wonder how it could had happen. The underground world was not an easy place, and both of them knew it. They always have been cautious, they knew the danger, but that... it was unexpected. What they was doing so near of the surface. Why they were so aggressive. Something have been pushing them. And if something scared them, Baldwin was in his right mind to be scared too.

Gundar had warded him, protected him. He had asked him to flee. To warn Overlook that something was happening in the Vents. Baldwin did as ask, but it took only a few minutes and he was hearing nothing. When he came back, Gundar body was laying on the ground, his assailant was gone. Gundar wasn't dead yet, but his chance to live was slim. Maybe a temple in Overlook could help him.

As they reach the city gates, the two guards there looks at Baldwin and Gundar. "Dwarf, what happen?" asks the first one.

"My master have been attacked by creature in the Vents" answers Baldwin.

"What were you doing in the Vents. That's no place to be." replies the second.

"Just tell me where I could find an healer" asks Balwain, not wanting to loose more time. The travel have been long and Gundar could die at any moment.

The guard point him the way, and Baldwin followed him.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 14, 2009)

Ralak-Nul relaxes a little, realizing the elf woman across from him does not seem to be preparing an attack.  "She's Michelle, you say...know what she does?

Speaking of names, I am Ralak-Nul.  What's yours?" asks the drow, curious to know what sort of woman would wear a collar.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 14, 2009)

WarlockLord said:


> Speaking of names, I am Ralak-Nul.  What's yours?"[/COLOR] asks the drow, curious to know what sort of woman would wear a collar.



"My name is Gala -- Galatea. I, too, am not from here." She says this slowly, each word emerging as a staccato. she is deliberate when she speaks.
"There are a number of visitors who have heard the dwarf's summons to arms.  A number of us who seem to have our own interests in stopping the orcish advance. While my time in this village has not been long, I my self do expect to be at the summons in two days' time."


----------



## WarlockLord (May 14, 2009)

"Charmed, Galatea.  I, too, am here to answer the dwarf's summons.  It's nice to meet someone who may well be a friend in arms," says the drow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2009)

OOC: I'm quite lost, where's everyone?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 14, 2009)

Upon mention that the monk was looking for the temple to Moradin, Sister Tresa points out that the small temple here in Nine Bells that had been dedicated to the creator god has been abandoned.  Instead, everyone who worships Moradin now goes to the huge cathedral Stone Anvil, which lies between Elftown and Stonehammer districts.  Easily one of the largest buildings in Overlook, it's foundation extends deep into the earth and the doors to the worship hall rise 40 feet and require six dwarves to open and close.  If the shifter requires time to be with his god, this is where he needs to go.  Sister Tresa needs to decide whether to join him, or go her own way this evening.

**********

Henry Butcher lovingly takes the polearm from the weaponsmith, amazed at the craftsmanship.  Even to a layman's eye, it is evident that Moradin does indeed guide Tregar's hand.  The human gives his thanks.  Tregar mentions that someone has come into the city that he really much see, and that it will take him to Stone Anvil catherdral.  Henry nods in understanding and makes his decision on where to go next.

**********

Durkik smiles at the two men next to him, Gombar and Warrick, and says that he'd be glad to join them both for an ale.  There's a very good establishment right here in the Inner City near the western gates called Michale's Blond, a down-to-earth tavern that specializes in serving the working class, offering honest fare, good brew, and a comfortable environment, all for a modest fee.

However, before he joins them there, Durkik says that he really must go around the corner from the Blond and return first to the Stone Anvil cathedral... because in addition to being the captain in charge of the city militia when it is convened, his day job is actually being the High Priest of Moradin here in Overlook.  You wouldn't necessarily realize it just looking at him, but this dwarf is the head of all of Moradin's flock here in the city.  And thus, knowing that most of the city will be worried about the incoming siege, there will be plenty of worshippers stopping in to give their prayers for a quick and successful campaign.  Durkik really needs to present himself and keeps everyone's fears at bay and to give them hope.

Gombar and Warrick make a decision whether to join Durkik at the Stone Anvil, or go straight to Michael's Blond.

**********

"The cathdral.  Stone Anvil.  That's where you'll find a healer for this dwarf."  The guard at the gate points behind him and up a few sections of the city to the huge, ornate stone building several wards to the east.  Baldwin nods his thanks and then hurries off with Gundar still in his arms, hoping against hope he can arrive there fast enough before the old man passes into the grasp of the Raven Queen.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2009)

Baldwin had never been to Overlook. He had been raised in a small village and had spend the last few years around the Vents, living in the wilderness. Walking in the forest of house, with swarms of people walking around him, and most of them just ignoring him was somehow disturbing.

He follow the path shown by the guard. Luckily, the cathedral was easy to find. The large stone building was shadowing everything around it. Among all, it was the most impressive structure he had never seen. If he didn't felt the heavy burden over his back, he would stop a moment to look at the great temple of Moradin, but instead, he just walk to the door. Climbing the steps with his master on his back wasn't easy after such a long walk, but knowing he was near his goal was something that was pushing him, giving him strength.

Once at the door, he looked around, and ask at the first person he saw "Sorry, where I can find the healers in the Cathedral."


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2009)

Chris looks at the two elves who has invited themselves to the discussion. He hesitate a moment and look back at Gloomblade and Michelle. Not sure what to think about these two, he decides to follow the conversation they just have brought. "Call to arms. The only reason I could join the militia for the moment, it is to quit that place and make sure I don't get skinned because I look too much like an orc. Or maybe I could start to make glasses for every citizen of this city, so they can see I'm not an orc."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2009)

*"Ah'll join ye fer a good pray to the Souls Forger." *States Gombar *"Been a while since Ah stepped in the cathedral. A little religious duty won't hurt"* he says. *"Wha's 'bout ye elf? Want to pray to a real and masculine God, for a change, HA!" *the old dwarf delivers a good slap on the elf's back.


----------



## The Digger (May 14, 2009)

Henry takes the halberd from Tregar with a hushed reverence.  The very look of the weapon speaks of its quality.  He swings it around to the guard position, haft up, blade down then, with barely a pause, reverses the swing to deliver a horizontal cut at head height followed by a leg swipe, and a return to guard.

A tear forms in his eye as he realises what he is holding.  "Master Tregar.  This is a marvel.  I have heard of weapons like this but never thought to see one, let alone posess one.  You do me great honour."

He bowed, hand to heart, to honour the maker.

"If you will permit, I would accompany you to the temple.  I wish to dedicate this halberd to the Soul Forger and to pledge my heart and my arm to the coming struggle."

=======================================================

After Tresa had pointed out the way to the Stone Anvil she turned and made her way to her lodgings.  She washed her face and hands and made her evening devotions to Pelor.

Then it was time to prepare.  She opened the base of her settle bed and took out her armour, checking the links for signs of rust or corrosion before trying it on for size.  She smiled ruefully when she discovered her frugal life style had resulted in quite some loss of weight and bulk. That would soon change.

She dressed herself for battle, carefully adjusting the equipment for comfort and ease of use.  

The memories came flooding back and she tightly shut her eyes to blot out the sights and the sounds that only she could see and hear.  Almost did she rip everything off, but her resolve held.

"You need a drink, old woman; a strong drink."  She considered her options.  Most alehouses would be busy now but she wanted something more than just ale - she wanted atmosphere, somewhere that had a certain air!  

The Salty Mug!  Just the kind of place she needed!  Throwing some coin in her purse she set out.


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2009)

Velmont said:


> Chris looks at the two elves who has invited themselves to the discussion. He hesitate a moment and look back at Gloomblade and Michelle. Not sure what to think about these two, he decides to follow the conversation they just have brought. "Call to arms. The only reason I could join the militia for the moment, it is to quit that place and make sure I don't get skinned because I look too much like an orc. Or maybe I could start to make glasses for every citizen of this city, so they can see I'm not an orc."




"Yer not an Orc???" Gloomblade asks sarcastically, punctuated with a bluish, staccato laugh.  "I ain't an Orc, neither, but I shore feel like sackin' n' pillagin' from time to time."

Gloomblade got up from his bar stool.  "On that note, I've probably had enough o' the hard stuff for tonight.  I don't wanna find meself facedown in a pool o' me own sick in the morn.  Besides, I've much o' the town ta check out.  I ain't been here more'n ten minute afore I spied this Salty Hog... if that's the name... I fergit."

He looks at Michelle and Chris.  "I don't s'pose either of you upstandin' citizens would care ta take this repentent scallawag on a tour of this fine town..."


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick Steel*

Warrick glanced from Durkik to Gombar as the question loomed about the Stone Hall.  He had been there before, and to Warrick, the structure seemed designed to be oppressive to non-dwarves.  He started to nod his head, to agree with the Captain, when Gombar started in on his boasts.

The elf took an involuntary step forward from the heavy slap to his back, his bow slapping against his back as he stablized.  "My cathedral is always around," Warrick offered softly, "I can spend time in yours as well."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2009)

*"Tha's thi staff!" *the dwarf starts to stomp towards the cathedral *"Ha!" *he laughs good hearted. * "Tha's the kind 'f elf Ah like"* he says pointing at Warrick with his thumb.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 15, 2009)

Velmont said:


> Once at the door, he looked around, and ask at the first person he saw "Sorry, where I can find the healers in the Cathedral."




His eyes open as she hears the stranger’s voice. Finding himself sitting on the steps at the entrance of a looming structure, she rises, his body responding in unfamiliar ways. Looking down at the dyed scraps of boiled leather covering her body he draws himself to her full height. Reflexively brushing her long white hair out of her face, he stops mid-way through the action, her brow furrowing.
Remembering that he was asked a question, he moves her unexpectedly full lips to form the answer:
“I’m sorry,” 
Her voice cracking slightly,
“I can’t help you, I have no idea….”
A crease appears on her smooth forehead as her tongue began to move,
“At the far end, by the altar, good sir.”


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2009)

"Thanks." answers Baldwin. As he takes a further step, his legs weaken and fall on his knee. He could see the destination. So near, but he felt so tired and exhausted that he felt he couldn't reach it now. How could he have done such a distance carrying his friend and now failing so near of the goal. 

"I... I am tired, could you please lend me an hand to carry my mentor to the altar." asks Baldwin.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2009)

"Stealing, for survival, it's fair enough. Destroying a whole village, killing men, women and kids just to have some loots is far behind the line I won't cross. The life is hard, people are not always generous and gentle. Sometimes, the stronger will impose his rule, but that's the way it is." replies Chris to Gloomblade.

"Citizen? Ah! Nice one. I've been here for a month, I am far from gaining my citizenship... but if you want a tour, Michelle seems more the person you want."


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 15, 2009)

Velmont said:


> "I... I am tired, could you please lend me an hand to carry my mentor to the altar." asks Baldwin.




Looking at the dwarf, he hesitates,
_Damn, was it always this hard?_ 
she thought. She couldn’t remember. Over the wounded one she sees himself. He gestures to her, indicating to her to help. Moving swiftly he…
_She, dammit, she_
…she slides a lithe arm under the wounded dwarf, taking his weight. The deva rises smoothly to a comfortable height for the other dwarf and looks to him with her ice blue eyes,
“Of course, good sir. It would be my pleasure. You look in need of rest yourself. I am,”
A crease appears on her smooth forehead,
“AltheaKalvinOrdonRelusAzyth…”
Her full lips pull into a smile as she opens the door to the cathedral,
“…call me Akora.”
Watching herself go, her round hips swaying, Kalvin’s mouth pulled into a crooked smile. 
He would guide her, as Ordon had guided him before, along with the spirits of a thousand lifetimes...


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Henry takes the halberd from Tregar with a hushed reverence.  The very look of the weapon speaks of its quality.  He swings it around to the guard position, haft up, blade down then, with barely a pause, reverses the swing to deliver a horizontal cut at head height followed by a leg swipe, and a return to guard.
> 
> A tear forms in his eye as he realises what he is holding.  "Master Tregar.  This is a marvel.  I have heard of weapons like this but never thought to see one, let alone posess one.  You do me great honour."
> 
> ...


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2009)

"Thanks Akora." answers the young dwarf. "My name is Baldwin, and you are actually carrying Gundar, my mentor. I agree I could take some rest, but I'll get it as soon as my mentor is under good hands. His wounds are deep and I have patch it as I could. I wonder how he did survive that long, but he won't need to wait much more to receive the help he really need. Once that done, I'll start to take care of me."

As he enters the cathedral, Baldwin is amazed by the beauty of such place. He is impress by the great decoration in honor of Moradin, father of the dwarvews. For a moment, he slow down, distracted by the magnificence of the cathedral. As he feel Akora keeping the pace, he haste a bit his step just to fumble a bit. "Sorry" He returns to the pace he had, keeping his eyes toward the altar.


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2009)

Velmont said:


> "Stealing, for survival, it's fair enough. Destroying a whole village, killing men, women and kids just to have some loots is far behind the line I won't cross. The life is hard, people are not always generous and gentle. Sometimes, the stronger will impose his rule, but that's the way it is." replies Chris to Gloomblade.
> 
> "Citizen? Ah! Nice one. I've been here for a month, I am far from gaining my citizenship... but if you want a tour, Michelle seems more the person you want."




Gloomblade flashes a toothy grin to Michelle.  "How 'bout it?" he asks plainly.  "I s'pose I could wander the streets by meself, but who knows what sorta trouble a feller could get inna."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2009)

Wendigo nods, thanking the priestess for her directions.  After she quietly excused herself, the shifter stood once again.  He had ran all the way here.  He could walk a little now.

It wasn't long before he could see the cathedral.  It was huge, dwarfing the structure's around it.  It was different than his monastery.  While The Monastery of the Sundered Chain was plain and simple, this place was extravagant.  Leaded windows shaped like hammers adorned the highest reaches of the place, sparkling like stars.  The doors were huge and the blocks of the wall were as big as many houses he passed on the way here.

The shifter walks inside, and sees many eyes glare at him from pews.  Unperturbed, Wendigo approaches the altar, and kneels in prayer.  He thanks the mighty Moradin for letting him reach his destination in safety and with such endurance.  His prayers complete, he looks around for someone of authority.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 16, 2009)

"A friend in arms is a useful thing indeed, Ralak Nul. One never knows where a fight will lead, or what the night may bring. That, indeed, was a sentiment I picked up not so long ago from someone who had been very close to me, before the Orcs came. And I don't mean our good companions here... I mean, as we hear from their speech, both its topic and its tenor, it is clear that they are nothing to do with the approaching horde. To think differently would be a claim of ignorance, or willfulness. But the horde is a concern, and it is one we must answer. I have lost... 

There is a pause in her speech, as she lifts her chin up, pointing it to the reach, opening her throat as if to sing, or perhaps to howl, though no sound emerges. 

"I have lost more than I care to admit. But the land has lost more. The land is being violated... though usurped might be a better metaphor. One senses the urgency of the threat, and the fact that the danger will be met here. Not in this place particularly, but at this point in time. In the course of the events of our lives, of which you and I are perhaps more aware than our companions, Ralak Nul -- in the course of these events, we can see how much has focussed on these days, conspired to bring so many warriors to this remote dwarven outpost at precisely this time. 

It is no accident. The land needs defending, and she has summoned her defenders. The orcs, and their goblinoid host can threaten the world, but the land will defend herself. And she will use us as her agents. But enough of that, now. I am pleased to have met all three of you, and I hope that our paths will cross again, and soon. One never knows where a fight will lead, or what the night may bring." 

Gala has finished with her drink, even though a third of it remains. She has pushed it away, and is now on the edge of the cut stump that serves as a seat in this place. Her words are for the table: drow, halforc, halforc--the three she has found herself sitting among through the evening. And Michelle, whose presence had so filled the tavern that Gala struggled to tell which table she was at. 

Gala didn't have that sort of personality, she knew. But now she was going for some air, and perhaps find a place for the evening. She stood, and made a hand gesture that she had hoped would provide a flourish to her monologue, a completing gesture that would leave a sure, confident impression on her companions. Unfortunately, outside of Gala's imagination, it looked like a small awkward wave from her elbow. 

She exhaled and smiled and departed for the outdoors. As she emerged into the fresh evening air, she breathed in deeply, her arms reaching up to the sky, as if to increase her lung capacity. As she does so, she realizes how satisfied she is to be here, now.

She takes a few steps to the side of the building, and leaps into the air. when she comes down, her forepaws land first, and she continues to trot lightly along the street. She can hear more now, and she swishes her tail satisfied that her evening has been well spent. 

She turns around to see if anyone is following her, but sees only the regular crowd of the city. The forest isn't far, and in a few minutes, she can feel the long grass beneath her belly, as she makes her way to a spot a few hundred yards into the woods. These had been her woods, once upon a time, but now they were no longer. She recognized them, and felt comfortable, but it wasn't home. The stump of an old tree provided all the shelter she would need tonight, and as she found it, she curled up against it, warming the ground beneath her, as she went to sleep.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Frankly, I wasn't sure if Gloomblade, Chris, and Michelle were still at the table, so, if I'm intruding and reacting to something RN hasn't heard, put it in an sblock and I'll retcon this.[/color]

Ralak-Nul, having heard all of Gala's speech, gives her his own little wave as the elf walks out the door.  "Well, I'd try to follow up on that, but I really am not good at the whole 'inspirational speech' thing.  By the way, are you guys still headed out on the tour of the city? I'd like to come along, if I may, as I do not particularily know my way around."  It would certainly help to keep an eye on Michelle, too.  She seemed somewhat...ominous.  Arcanist? Perhaps.  But he knew how to deal with arcanists.  "Besides, there's safety in numbers," says the drow, while thinking the exact opposite.


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

Michelle grins at the two half-orcs but then glances out the door and frowns for just a moment, before her smile returns and she looks back at them "I'm afraid I'll have to pass for now, big guys.. I have some business that I've really been putting off too long.  I'll keep an eye out for ya though."  She winks and gives them each a peck on the cheek before whisking herself out the door into the evening shadows, with one last scowl at the drow.


----------



## The Digger (May 17, 2009)

"Ow! Watch where you're going you..." Tresa spun round to see who it was had bumped into her as she approached the door of the Salty Mug. She hadn't noticed anyone coming out, being slightly distracted by the sight of a jackal wandering down an alleyway. It was certainly not usual to see one of them in town.

But even now she could only make out a shadowy figure moving quickly away after their encounter. "I suppose that's only to be expected down here. It's not exactly a place for maiden aunts and their entourages." she mused - and then giggled in a most unclerical fashion. After all she was a typical maiden aunt and she was here!

Still smiling, she stepped in without further ado and came to an abrupt halt, her hand dropping to the warhammer at her belt. 

One. No, two orcs and a drow, and an air with still some tension in it. She glanced quickly at Krurik and started to relax when she saw him standing, idly cleaning a tankard by spitting into it and rubbing it with a sleeve. So, nothing out of the orduinary there then.

"Evening Krurik, how are things? It's been a long time, far too long."

Now that she had a few seconds to consider the situation she could see that the two big men were halfbreeds, not at all unusual. Certainly not in an inn run by a hobgoblin!

==================================================

Henry walked alongside Tregar in silence, automatically adjusting his stride to the shorter stride of the dwarf.  He held the halberd in front of him, marvelling at the craftsmanship that went into it.  He went to speak but emotion clogged his throat and he coughed instead.  

Grateful now for the silence, he continued onward in that companionable way that usually only long acquaintance could produce.  His eyes stared forward, watching the route they were taking but his mind flew off into a kind of reverie as he contemplated the battles and dire struggles that were soon to come.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick Steel*

Warrick simply nodded at the comment of dwarf called Gombar, and followed the pair into the cathedral.  Though he was aware of his surroundings, the elf's mind drifted back to the last time he was here.  

_The day was brighter, or maybe it was the company he was keeping at the time.  Aleyssia was with him, laughing and full of life, her hair dancing in the light of the noonday sun.  She had her arm wrapped around his and they entered the church unphased by the majesty.  The pair had discussed at length their thoughts of the cathedral . . . and of Overlook as well.  The fires in the cathedral sparkled in her eyes, highlighting the deep blue within.  Warrick could have been anywhere with her and he would have been equally happy . . . _​
The smile drifted from his face, unaccustomed to being there.  Instead, Warrick resumed the grim visage he had been carrying, the burden of the memory made life heavier ion his mind.  He blinked a few times, getting used to the dryness in the air, and kept his eyes on the two dwarves.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 18, 2009)

“There is no need to apologise, Baldwin.  You are stout of heart as well as of body.”
Gently laying the elder dwarf on the steps of the altar, Althea looks around, her eyes taking in the full majesty of her surroundings.  The tall, austere pillars reflecting the inner strength of the dwarf she just helped.  
_Along with all of their race_ 
she remembered.  The detailed gilt work in the ceiling reflected the intricacies and nuances of their personalities.  The solid, equal, patterned stone work of the floor reminding her of the firm foundations on which their culture was built.
_Why do I remember so much of their past and none of mine?  Be patient…_
Looking up from the tessellated flag stones, she spots an elf, standing darkly by the entrance.  His past shadows stream out of him, invisible to all but him and her.  Her eyes begin to fill with sadness for the stranger and so she changes her focus.  Drifting closer, her gaze falls upon a resolute figure rising from the altar steps.  His bestial nature is so full of power and focus that she reels slightly, in awe.  Her full lips pull into a smile and she turns back to the dwarves,
“Can I help at all, Baldwin?  Do you need me to fetch help?”
As she speaks, her ice blue eyes scan the cathedral for someone of importance.


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2009)

"Huh, well, I guess I'm off on me own recognesance..." Gloomblade says, giving Michelle a wink and a nod before setting two gold coins on the counter and heading out the tavern door.

Outside the Salty Mug, Gloomblade took in the sights of his new digs.  It was a frontier town, no doubt, and probably not somewhere a Half-Orc ex-con ought to stay for long.  Gloomblade had no friends here and likely, some enemies, certainly not right now, but people who'd rather the half-breed were gone.

Gloomblade's thoughts drifted to faith, a newfound notion he'd picked up while incarcerated.  Perhaps he should find his way to a church, temple, or shrine, if he could find something compatible here.

The Half-Orc approached the closest guard.  "Lissen, bub," he said.  "Any chance ye could direct me to the shrine or somesuch?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 20, 2009)

Krunk, the hobgoblin tavern owner, watches with half an eye as the human shadow Michelle, the collared elven female Gala, and finally the tattooed and scarred halfork Gloomblade, each make their goodbyes.  Shortly after, the dwarf woman named Sister Tresa walks in... and Krunk is very surprised.  He hasn't seen her in this part of the city in quite a long time.  "Evenin' sister.  Odd night to see you about.  And odder still the place where I see you."  He motions for Sessie to get the priestess whatever drink she requires.

**********

Gloomblade stands by the city guardsman he spoke to, listening to the directions on how to get to Stone Anvil... and takes little notice of the small band of young men emerging from the darkness of the city street.  "That him?" one says to the others, to which another replies "Yeah... halfork.  He's the one who rolled us." "Then it's time to roll 'em back."  Unfortunately for Gloomblade, the phrase 'they all look alike' is turning into a really big problem.

**********

The actual halfork of mention, Chris, still remains within the Salty Mug.  He downs another ale and he and Ralak-Nul speak to each other about their journeys and the problems that their respective races cause them.  In the occasional city dominated by dwarf or human... a halfork and a drow are not usually embraced without question.  It takes a while.

As the two converse, and are overheard by Tresa... the sounds of shouting are heard outside.  The clang of metal on metal soon is joined, as well as the piercing whistle of a guardsman's alarm.  Chris, Ralak-Nul, Tresa, and Krunk all catch each other's eyes.  Something's going on out there... and Krunk winces at the thought of it.  _I guess Michelle didn't get a chance to talk to her boys..._

**********

Dorn Thirae steps down from his box in the holding cells, right after his speech.  Once again, his silver tongue has strengthened the support of many of the hoodlums and vagabonds incarcerated in here with him.  As many of them come up one by one to shake his hand and pledge their support in anything further he might do... the half-elf thinks back to a similar situation six long months ago in the city of Brindol on the far side of the Elsir Vale...

**********

_Six months ago..._

"What should we do with 'im?" asks a dirty, greasy, wild-eyed halfling.  "Messed with Speaker's business this guy did.  Can't do that." "No, he damn well can't." says a dour dwarf standing next to the halfling.  Both men stand over a prone form lying in an alley.  A halfork wanderer, who unfortunately made the wrong statement to the wrong individual while the man was delivering a speech.  And when the man's followers took umbrage to the wanderer's decry... all hell broke loose.  "You don't interrupt The Speaker and expect to get away with it... not unless you're a moron."

As they stand over the unconscious halfork, the halfling gets an idea.  "Let's mark 'im!  Mark 'im with the symbol o' the bastard Lost Ones... then drop him off at the Sarge.  Sarge'll send him to Sub Saan if we tell 'im The Speaker said to.  Heh heh... man, I'd love to see this guy's face when he wakes up in a cell and find 'imself marked... then he runs inta one of the real Losties who thinks he's trying to pass himself off as one of 'im.  Heh heh... that'd do it."  The dwarf nods and his grin grows wide.  "Great idea!  Yeah!  Let's do that!  Damn... wait'll the Speaker hears what we done for him.  You don't interrupt the Speaker, man... that's just not done."


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2009)

As he heard the noise, Chris looks outside. It takes him only a second to evaluate the situation. "Hotheaded... will they wait to be killed before they understand..." Chris looks around and decide to grab a candlestick that is lit on a table. He extinguish the candle and throw it away, keeping only the iron rod that he can use as a club. He then throw a few coins at Krunk. "I buy you the candlestick." He then tells the the drow "If you want to do a good deed, there is an halfork who will getting beat for what I have done. Those hot headed cannot even distinguish an halfork from another. Anyway, those guys doesn't care anyway, they just want to skin an halfork today." ON that, Chris exit the main door.

As he come near the group of Lost Ones, Chris shouts. "You are even more cowards than I thought. You need to get reinforcement to get only one man. What kind of thugs are you. Girls? If one of you is a man, come to see me and don't get on the first halfork you meet just to pretend you are courageous."


----------



## The Digger (May 21, 2009)

> If you want to do a good deed, there is an halfork who will getting beat for what I have done.




Impressed by the words of the half orc, and even more by the honour inherent in them, Tresa heads out to see what she can do to help.  As yet she does not take hold of her hammer, hoping to end the fight without bloodshed.  Or at least with as little blood shed as possible.

As she moves she stares briefly, and curiously, at the drow; she had never seen one in 'peaceful circumstances before; "Well! Are you coming to help your friend, or not?"

Without waiting for a reply she burst out of the door and straight into the middle of the melee.


----------



## Insight (May 21, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Gloomblade stands by the city guardsman he spoke to, listening to the directions on how to get to Stone Anvil... and takes little notice of the small band of young men emerging from the darkness of the city street.  "That him?" one says to the others, to which another replies "Yeah... halfork.  He's the one who rolled us." "Then it's time to roll 'em back."  Unfortunately for Gloomblade, the phrase 'they all look alike' is turning into a really big problem.




Gloomblade, seeing the ruffians approach, halts his gait and turns towards the rush of misplaced violent intent.

"Evenin', gents," he says with a smirk.  "Don't hear no music, but I'll dance with ya if that's yer poison."

He deftly draws a pair of daggers from secreted scabbards wedged under the backplate of his black leather armor.

"You sure now?"



> **********
> 
> _Six months ago..._
> 
> ...




OOC: Cool!


----------



## The Digger (May 23, 2009)

The door of the inn burst open and Tresa stalked out, her eyes blazing.  She instantly took in the scene before her and shouted at the top of her voice - and the voice of a sermonising preacher had a very loud top!

"Cowards!  That is what you are. Vile cowards!  You gather like a pack of jackals, your tongues licking in anticipation of easy blood, many against one.  Ye deserve nothing less than a good thrashing."

She turned to Gloomblade and spoke, winking so only he could see.  "You have drawn weapons.  If you intend to fight these jackals then, if I may, pray allow me to assist you with the righteousness of Pelor." 

Her voice rose again in a paean of praise to her Lord and she was gifted with his divine aid.  The breath of Pelor wafted over the rubbish-strewn alleyway, over Gloomblade and over the assembled Lost Ones.

There was an obvious wilting amongst the Lost Ones, some even dropping their weapons due to the unexpected weakness that crept over them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2009)

ooc: I'm back.

The dwarf enters the temple and bows before the religious symbols of Moradin. He looks puzzled at the elf, as he seems to be lost in his thoughts, He seems happy, he thought, before the smile banished from his face. Gombar shrewd and walk to the altar.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 24, 2009)

When Gala awoke, it was still before dawn, but the scent of the morning had descended on the forest. She raised her muzzle from the fold of her forepaws, and stood in a single motion, her tail shaking off the remainder of the previous night's sleep, and smoke, and drink. 

Her morning ritual would prepare her for the day, and it was not long before she was padding along beside a small creek on her morning hunt. The water was too shallow for salmon, of course, but everything comes for a drink in the morning... like that hare. Gala quickened her pace -- at a run she was very fast, and she knew it. At speed, she no longer appeared to be a jackal; she was tapping into something larger, a pure force of nature, of implacable destruction. 

There were other tells as well, markers that would convince anyone who knew the land that she was more than she appeared. Her taste for fresh meat, for instance. She could digest carrion, of course, but she was a predator. She wanted blood. The hare was tasty, and would fill her for the day if need be. She had walked upstream, and was now far from the paths normally travelled by the villagers. 

Gala smelled the corpse before it came into view. As she scrambled over a boulder, around which the creek had worked itself as it also dropped a foot or so as it made its way to the sea, she saw the legs first. She approached, cautious, hearing nothing but the babbling water and two crows plucking and the body's intestines. 

It had been human, and the hole in its abdomen was deep, a sword wound that had opened it up. Gala nosed up next to the body, as the crows jumped a few feet away, enjoying their prize and keeping a wary eye on her. The head was missing, and as Gala's muzzle nosed in, she was surprised that the crows had not pecked their way in this wound as well. 

"Magic," she told herself, grimly determined. But how did the body get here? Who had it been, and why was he killed? Gala pressed her muzzle into the abdominal wound, and guessed that decomposition had begun two or three days before. But this wound had been made after it had died, after the decapitation. Curious. 

Gala left the body to the corvids, and looked around for a point of entry. Nothing. Again, curious. 

Gala spun in a circle, washed her paws and muzzle, and trotted back into town. At the edge of the woods, she shifted upright. In a few seconds, without breaking stride, she walked on two feet and was scratching the back of her head with her lengthening fingers, teasing at an itch. Someone will know who this human was, and someone will have killed him. 

As she stepped into the early morning streets, the first merchants opening their stalls to begin their day, Gala was looking with a purpose. Someone would have noticed, and someone would want to know. As she strode through town, a thought crept upon her. She remembered something else -- something she should have noticed at the time. 

The body was wearing no boots.


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2009)

The Digger said:


> The door of the inn burst open and Tresa stalked out, her eyes blazing.  She instantly took in the scene before her and shouted at the top of her voice - and the voice of a sermonising preacher had a very loud top!
> 
> "Cowards!  That is what you are. Vile cowards!  You gather like a pack of jackals, your tongues licking in anticipation of easy blood, many against one.  Ye deserve nothing less than a good thrashing."
> 
> ...




Gloomblade watched Tresa work her magic and stood slack-jawed as the power of Pelor was made evident.  At no point, however, did Gloomblade drop his daggers or even let his arms go slack.  Just in case this didn't work.  After all, Gloomblade had seen his share of tongue-speakers and false prophets whose words were no better than their deeds.  Better to be safe than sorry.

Still, it was nice to know he had friends he didn't even know about.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2009)

Wendigo stood from the altar, looking for a sign of leadership in the church.  An elf stood by the doorway, almost invisible in the shadows.  Not who he was looking for.  A dwarf, more a warrior than a priest approached him.  "Hello brother, I am Wendigo," the shifter says, a grave look upon his face.  That is all the shifter says for the moment, he wants to see what the dwarf's reaction is.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2009)

*"Well... just when Ah' thought an elf in Moradin's cathedral was a wierd thin' ta see" *the old dwarf says, raising a dense eyebrow.* "Name's Gombar, of tha Firebelly clan. What's  a shifter doin' here ah? Not the most common of thin's."* Gombar offers evaluating Wendigo with his deep red eyes.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 25, 2009)

Wendigo reaches up to his chest to finger the holy symbol of Moradin hanging there.  Stroking his beard, the shifter smiles grimly, his fangs showing.  "I do here what others do, worship the great Moradin.  But that is not the only reason I am here.  I seek the counsel of the leadership here.  Something terrible has happened."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2009)

*"In that case me friend 'ere can help ye out. Wha's so terrible?"* the dwarf asks.


----------



## The Digger (May 26, 2009)

Henry rose from his knees and looked around him.  Whilst he had been praying Tregar had left, presumably to attend to his own business.  The fighter smiled again at the thought of the work the dwarf had done on his weapon and hoped the Gods would smile upon the smith and grant him long life.

As he walked from the cathedral he was surprised to see so many there.  "_I suppose they are seeking guidance in this time of uncertainty, just as I",_ he mused to himself.  

His back straightened as he adopted his old military stance and he marched resolutely from the holy precinct.  He would eat and prepare his body for the rigours ahead, whether he be chosen by the guard commander for frontline work or whether he would be amongst those manning the wall.  It mattered not so long as he did his duty.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 26, 2009)

As her eyes search the cathedral, they fall upon the form of a human rising from his knees. At first, the man seems no different, but as his back straightens her mind is assailed with memories. The flashing of blade, the clash of steel, the smell of blood, the taste of fear…and the feeling of that strong back against his…hers.
“H…Henry?”
Her legs moving before she realises it, she follows him to the entrance of the building,
_How do I know him?_
As she asks, the spirit of Ordon materializes next to her, his steps in perfect harmony with hers. He turns to her and nods towards the human and his lips pull into a broad smile.
“Henry?”


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick*

Warrick was lost in his reverie for several moments, the smells and aura of the cathedral sending him back to happier times.  The words of a stranger shook him clear of the fog that was descending.  ' . . . terrible has happened,' was the phrase and Warrick glanced in the direction it had come from.  

The dwarf that had known the Captain, Grombar, was talking with the stranger.  Warrick walked over to them, nodding to each and he silently intruded in the conversation, seemingly willing to lend his support to whatever the dwarf decided.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 26, 2009)

Gala walks through the town, looking for something, someone who might be interested. Her sleight form might once have been attractive, but her clothes are ill-kept, and the exposed skin on her arms and lower legs has scars, wounds that were not healed by magic, but by time. She runs a finger beneath the talisman on her choker, providing a quick coolness to her throat, before she turns a corner.

Here, is a crowd. Here, at the temple of Moradin, are several individuals gathered. She sees an elf or two among them, which makes her check her step. she stands, and watches, for a few seconds. A leaf, carried on the breeze from a tree she cannot see, floats lazily down beside her,, in the periphery of her vision. Without moving her head, she catches it, and pulls it out of the way. Only her arm moves, purposefully; the rest is still, encased in shadow.

When she has seen enough, Gala takes a step, revealing herself as a silhouette, leaning against a wall, stepping again, getting closer to what seems to be the main conversation.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 26, 2009)

Having arrived at the Stone Anvil cathedral a short while ago, the High Priest, Durkik Forgeheart, moves up and down the aisles lending council and assistance where he can.  A young dwarf carried his injured mentor in, and he lent his healing words to bring the old man back from death's door.  Numerous others he's spoken to... dwarves, humans, elves, even a deva.

However, when he hears his name called out from his old friend, Gombar, regarding an incident of major import... he moves over to the dwarf and the shifter standing next to him.  The conversation is short and succinct, and it makes the priest blanche ever-so-slightly.

"The Sundered Chain?  All of them?  Or at least those you could see?  This is worse than was originally thought.  I must pass this on to the council."

Forgeheart shakes the shifter's hand in thanks, and then turns to Gombar.  "My apologies, my friend... I'm afraid I will have to postpone that drink.  If I do not see you before the call at High Hall, make your next two days fare thee well."  Durkik turns and then hurries out into the night, heading back to High Hall.

**********

As Gloomblade watches the Lost Ones circle him, looking for the right opening to attack... it comes as a great surprise as the matronly dwarf female marches out to join him, followed shortly by the other halfork whose identity he was mistaken for.  As Chris moves into the street, it is evident that several of the hoodlums do a double-take at the sight of the second halfork, and very quickly a minor sight of panic flashes across their eyes.

However, that doesn't stop all of them... and with a shout, several of the Lost Ones pounce at Gloomblade (and by extension, Sister Tresa), and thus the battle is joined!

The battle is swift and fierce... Tresa nor the two halforks giving any quarter... and after numerous slashes and whacks, the thieves realize their folly and turn hightail and run.  It is a good fight and it gets the blood pumping, but the three soon realize that they might have made an enemy of an organization that holds some base of control here in Overlook.  so it is probably just as well they'll be leaving in two days time.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2009)

Chris grabs one of the thugs that lay in the dirt of a dark alley near where the fight happen. His fight had split him from the remaining of the group. He lift him and pin him against a wall. He takes a quick look at the ruffian and see it was the same one who had drawn a dagger at him. "You again... listen up kid. I had nothing against your organization. I was even thinking to join it up, but you ruined it all."

He draws a dagger he had taken during the fight and put it on his throat. "That would be the thing to do. I though you would have learn after the first lesson, but you did the same mistake twice. You should never start an attack against someone you know nothing about. That will finish by killing you." He grabs the hand of the young boy and carve a serious cut in the flesh that will heal in time, but will leave a scar. "A reminder of the lesson of today."

The boy, scared, was crying, grabbing his wounded hand. As Chris release him, the boy starts to flee. "Bastar...". He never finish his word. He felt dead in the shadow of the buildings. "Lesson two, never leave a potential deadly enemy alive."

He get out of the alley and join Gloomblade. "I've handle the one over there. No more threat. How are you?" He then look at the dwarf "And thanks for your help. It is always difficult to get rid of cockroach."


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2009)

Gundar opens his eyes. He seems to awake from a deep sleep. "Where am I?"

"I've brought you to overlook, master." answered Baldwin. "We are at the cathedral of Moradin. Someone just took care of your wounds."

"I told you to seek help, to warn of the danger. Why have you come back for me, you waste precious time, you..." under the anger, the elder dwarf felt unconscious again. A young priest came to them. "He will be correct, but he need rest, we will carry him to a bed. Do you need anything?" asks the priest.

"Me?, no, just some rest." on that, the priest carry Baldwin's mentor to another part of the cathedral. Baldwin is left alone in the stairs near the altar. He see the great priest talking to a dwarf and a shifter before he leaves in a hurry. Curious, he stands up and walk to them. 

"What is happening? I see there seems to be a lot of action in this city, but it is no kind of festivity. Even in this holy place, I would have expected more seclusion and peace and less tension in the air."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2009)

*"When somethin' terrible hadpens and at the very doorstep 'f the orc's attack, even the holiest of places can't rest in peace. Come 'ere young one, tell this old dwarf yer name."* The older dwarf offers.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2009)

"Something terrible?" wonder the young dwarf. "How can the orcs be of some trouble when they live on the other side of the mountain range? Isn't the Watch string enough to hold any invasion?"

Baldwin looks around and now perceive the nervousness of many people in the cathedral. "Sorry, I must sound a bit out of touch of the reality. My name is Baldwin. I've been living many years in the wilderness with my mentor, Gundar. You might have seen him, it was the wounded I just carried to the altar. We are living near the Vents, and we are protecting the travelers from the danger of the underground world, and also protect the underground ecology from the harm of the civilization. But something has happen in the darkness of the ground, and creatures living deep underground have fled to the surface. My mentor almost lost his live when we were surprised by some creatures. They were hostile, which is pretty abnormal. Something must scare them, but we don't know what. Gundar thought it would be wise to advise the authorities of the city. Do you know if the high priest would be back soon. I would think he could handle such information. Would the trouble from below would be related to what animate the city?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2009)

*"Perhaps... Name's Gombar, Gombar Firebelly. I think me friend tha priest ain't be around any time soon, but we'll meet 'im tomorrow o' in a few days. He's an old friend 'f mine. Stick with us if ye don't know tha city. It can be a tricky place if ye not have a trained eye fer troubles." *says Gombar patting the dwarf in the shoulder with he's heavy stout hand. *"Oh and thi's Warrick, an elf."* he says pointing at Warrick and raising his eyebrows.* "And this is... a furry guy, follower of Moradin. Note the beard. He carries the bad news which Ah'm still waitin' ta hear details of."* the old dwarf says, introducing the other two, and waiting for Wendigo's explanation


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2009)

Wendigo stood, calm, and told his story.  He leaves out the carnage he knows he could see in his mind's eye.  "I recently returned from Drellen's Ferry.  I could see the smoke from the cookfires from a distance.  I could smell the burnt flesh on the wind.  The only home I've known, was taken over, figures stalked it's courtyard, taller and stronger than the dwarves that had ruled the place."  Wendigo pauses, sitting upon the floor, long legs crossed before him.  "I know that if I approached, I would be seen and hunted down.  I came here instead, seeking help.  Upon my arrival I heard of the orcs in the area, the same ones that probably took my home from me.  I came to this church to spread the word of the devastation, and to provide a warning."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 27, 2009)

The subsequent days pass quickly... and all manner of man and woman meet each other, talk, and plan for the war that is to come.  It is a time for preparation, a time for all who might offer themselves for the good of the city to make peace with his or her god, his or her family, his or her self.  The wars against the orc have historically been bloody, painful affairs, and it is up to each person to decide what he or she is capable of.

On the morning of the third day, all volunteers congregate in the huge High Hall, that lays in the center of Caer Overlook.  The white stone walls spread out to a diameter of two hundred feet with a giant dome arching overhead.  The dome is covered in a huge mural... an artist's rendition of Moradin's wrath against the primordials, telling the story of the god's gift, the betrayal, the Age of Chains, and culminating in the dwarves' liberation.  At the far end of the chamber is a twenty foot high dais, upon which lay the five chairs of the Council of Elders... each of which hold their respective councilor, watching the proceedings below.

Spread out below the dais are several tables, behind which stand numerous scribes, as well as many of Overlook's finest.  High Priest Forgeheart can be seen milling about, as well as Captain Maul, standing at attention and keeping a keen eye on those that come forward to submit their names.  As each man and woman enters the hall to join the ranks of the city militia, they join up the lines that have formed behind each table.  From the looks of things, there are several hundred of you here today.

As the tide of humnaity slows a bit as the room has become fuller, the young dwarf councilor, Elder Cadrick, stands up from his seat and signals for quiet.  Captain Maul lets go with a piercing whistle, and soom the din dies down to a quiet murmur.

"Welcome to High Hall, my friends.  I am Elder Cadrick.  I don't much see the point in bandying words, so I'll lay it out for you.  War is upon us.  A great host of orcs comes from the west.  Their intention is clear.  They will come through the mountains bent on slaughter.  Those they spare can look forward to a short life of slavery.  Overlook, and Bordrin's Watch in the mountains, have long held fast against these raids, but our scouts say never has such an army gathered.  Thus, we turn to you brave souls to help defend not only Overlook, but alos all the Elsir Vale."

Throughout his speech, Cadrick paces slightly at the top of the dais.  When he comes to an end, he stops his pacing and spreads his arms out and down, indicating the tables below.

"We ask that each of you who are submitting yourselves to this task, come forward one at a time through the lines and give your name and your profession to the scribes.  I need to know exactly who is still interested in this campaign, so that I can assign the players as I need and see fit.  If you do not reiterate your intention to participate, I will assume you have changed your mind.  There is no shame in this... everyone has duties outside of this campaign that might take up too much of your time... so please only give us your name if you really want to participate and see this battle through.  Thank you."

And with that, Cadrick returns to his high-backed chair and sits down.  And one by one, each character comes forward to state his or her intention.


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Nice bit of OOC ICing there. I see what you did. 

Longer post later.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2009)

*Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger*

*Warrick Steel*

The last two days had been difficult for Warrick.  The pain had not ebbed, though he did get several hours of blissful sleep the last eve . . . only through copious amounts of alcohol  . . . dwarven ale at that.  The pounding in his head eased the pain in his heart, but did not lessen the vengeance he wanted . . . needed to deliver.  

When the time came, Warrick found himself in the High Hall, head pounding from the din of the crowd, anger at himself for allowing his head to get that way put a tighter grimace on his face.  When the call went out . . . Warrick glanced about, then stood up and spoke up.  He had no fear, no reservation.  Now was the time, his two days in suspension were more than enough to get his affairs in order . . . limited though they were.

As he got to the front of his line, moving through some, cowing others, Warrick spoke up as soon as the scribes eyes met his.  “The name you can put down is Warrick Steel.  A scout, competent with a blade. I told Durkik I would be here . . . and here I am," the elf stated simply.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Tregar had been waiting for a long time for the others to gather, his own exuberance and dutifulness got him here far earlier than most others. With the human, Henry his silent partner they waited, and waited, and now the time was here. 

A dwarf clad in tattered chainmail and carrying a simple iron staff steps forward, following the elf. "I am known Tregar, blacksmith, but I come before you as a servent of the secrets of Moradin. I am a vessel that he flows through, allowing his divine wrath to be sent upon his enemies on this plane. I have a duty to turn back this tide and keep the Soulforger's city safe. " he says quietly, yet full of conviction that there's no doubt in anyone's mind the strength of will behind these words.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2009)

*Chris Bedrock, Half-Orc Ruthless Ruffian Rogue*

The half-orc make a step foward as it is his turn to present himself. He is carrying a brand new mace and a leather armor. "My name is Chris Bedrock. I'm a mercenary. But don't get abuse by my appearance. I hate orcs as much as anyone here, or even more, just for the reputation they gives to our kind." He looks around at the people gathered, his eyes searching for anyone doubting his word, but no one seems to openly oppose his statement, so he step aside to let the next one to present himself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2009)

The old dwarf pushes his way through the crowd, caring little about who did he push.
His stout frame comes out of the mass of people, already wearing his armour, with his shield on his back, and an axe hanging from his belt. His gear has seen better times, although it's craft is undoubtedly excellent.
*"Gombar Firebelly at yer service, as he was several years ago, at the last of the horde's attack. Me arts is simple, Ah' chop head's out! And 'fter many years 'f venturin' into the wild, and tearin' orcs apart, Ah' can assure ye, Ah'm yer dwarf! Dunno let grey beard deceive ye, Ah'm even stronger now that Ah' ever was!" *proclaims the dwarf as he follows his comrade, and stands stubborn at his side


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2009)

*Baldwin Ironfist, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden*

The dwarf looks at the dome and the painting. Born in a small village, he lived half his live in the wilderness. The huge construction, finely decorated was something unusual for him. In two days, he had been amazed by many things, almost scared. He had thought to turn around and return in the security of his small wooden house in the wilderness... but the Vents near there was no more secure. As he had understood, the orc invasion was related to the trouble, but he didn't knew how exactly, that's why he was here.

"Sir, it is your turn." tells an halfling behind me.

"Oh." the dwarf look at the council who stare at him back. "My name is Baldwin Ironfist. I am an hermit that lives near the Vents, where me and my mentor are protecting the travelers from the creature that can come out of the underground."

One member of the council whispers to Cadrik. He looks suspicious about the hermit. Cadrik asks "Who is your mentor?" 

"Gundar Jadestone" replies Baldwin. The suspicious member of the council nods approvingly before Baldwin have to let the next person to present himself.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2009)

Wendigo stood in line as patient as he could.  The two days he spent in the city made it hard.  He had busied himself around the cathedral as was needed, but he found the priesthood had found him more a nuisance than help.  Whispered rumors of his background, and his devotion to Moradin reached his keen ears.  Why did they treat him so, he was a child of Moradin too!

Finally the shifter reached the scribes and he spoke.  "Wendigo, Monk of the Monastery of the Sundered Chain."


----------



## The Digger (May 27, 2009)

Henry waited silently until Tregar had made his pledge and then he stepped forward, a prayer to kord in his heart.

"I am Henry Butcher, fighter, and I am a veteran of many a stiff fight.  You may have heard of me, that I had abjured fighting, but Father John at the Temple of Kord has absolved me of my oath."

He nodded at Tregar "And I carry a halberd new-forged in the sight of Moradin.  So I fight in the name of two Gods.  I will not fail you."

======================================================

Tresa waited patiently in line.  Her head still a little fuzzy after that night at the Salty Mug.  She looked around for her drinking partners from that night but could only see the one named Chris.  As yet there was no sign of Gloomblade and the drow whose name she still couldn't pronounce - too many c's and K's and ch's.

Then it was her turn.  "I am Tresa, a sister of the order of Pelor.  I come to offer my services in whatever place or manner you see fit.  I can heal as well as smite the evil-doer..."  She laid her hand on her hammer and smiled "... with a speciality in orcs!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 28, 2009)

The two days Gala had spent with a dwarven constable she had found near the Cathedral, taking him to where the body lay, and providing some information about the bodies. "There have been a few bodies like this recently -- taken, murdered, and left for the birds," she had been told. "We appreciate your cooperation, but there's nothing we need you for at this time. There are bigger problems right now." The constable's dismissal frustrated her, but this wasn't her fight. 

Her fight was coming, however.

Following the announcement of Elder Cadrick, Gala had stood immediately, ready to volunteer. Many others pushed ahead of her, however, and by the time she offered her name, the scribe had several sheets of parchment beside him.
"My name is Galatea. I speak for the land that these creatures have befouled. I am called as its protector, and I intend to fight them with all of my strength. This invasion has taken from me my home. The orcs have killed my mate, and my offspring. They have taken my life from me, and now all that remains is my need to drive them back. 

She speaks slightly too quickly, perhaps, and her thoughts run together. But her sincerity is clear to all who listen.


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> "We ask that each of you who are submitting yourselves to this task, come forward one at a time through the lines and give your name and your profession to the scribes.  I need to know exactly who is still interested in this campaign, so that I can assign the players as I need and see fit.  If you do not reiterate your intention to participate, I will assume you have changed your mind.  There is no shame in this... everyone has duties outside of this campaign that might take up too much of your time... so please only give us your name if you really want to participate and see this battle through.  Thank you."
> 
> And with that, Cadrick returns to his high-backed chair and sits down.  And one by one, each character comes forward to state his or her intention.




Gloomblade, a stranger to this place but certainly not to the brutality and savage ways of the Orcish side of his family tree, watched as many natives and strangers alike took turns standing forward and announcing themselves to Elder Cadrick and the rest.  The Half-Orc ex-convict wasn't sure he would actually present himself to the militia; hell, he wasn't sure he would even stay in Overlook for more than another day or so, especially if the rumored Orc invasion came to pass.

As Gloomblade watched, however, the mass of brave souls, some worthy of battle and some inexperienced and sure for an early grave, took its toll on Gloomblade's reticence.  

He looked around to see Tresa, the kindly maiden who had taken it upon herself to aid the Half-Orc in his hour of need.  Gloomblade had meant to find her and thank her for her aid, and perhaps get to know her a bit better.



			
				The Digger said:
			
		

> Tresa waited patiently in line. Her head still a little fuzzy after that night at the Salty Mug. She looked around for her drinking partners from that night but could only see the one named Chris. As yet there was no sign of Gloomblade and the drow whose name she still couldn't pronounce - too many c's and K's and ch's.




Gloomblade, warmed by seeing the priestess, was about to step forward when --



> "I am Tresa, a sister of the order of Pelor. I come to offer my services in whatever place or manner you see fit. I can heal as well as smite the evil-doer..." She laid her hand on her hammer and smiled "... with a speciality in orcs!"




Tresa flashed a look towards Gloomblade, though he wasn't sure she had really seen him.  He had to wonder if that comment was meant for him.  No, that's impossible.  Well, better to be sure.

Gloomblade, dressed in black leather armor, armed with a shortsword at his side, stepped forward.  "Gloomblade," he said matter-of-factly.  "As a half-breed o' these invadin' Orcs, I can tell ya I know their cursed ways.  To tell the truth, I know a trick or two meself.  I figger I can help yer town.  I can handle meself in a scrap.  I been... well, I won't bore ya with me own war stories, but I been in some bad places.  I ain't sure an invasion is any worse that what I been through afore I got to yer town."

Gloomblade took another tentative step forward, flashing a mincemeat smile to Tresa, wondering if she was friend or foe.  "I ain't got nuthin' ta lose," he added.  "Man with nuthin' ta lose is a dangerous feller.  That's gotta count fer sumthin'."


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2009)

Insight said:


> "I ain't got nuthin' ta lose," he added.  "Man with nuthin' ta lose is a dangerous feller.  That's gotta count fer sumthin'."



One always has something to loose, dear halfork. The booming voice came from the side of the hall, the Prisoner's Entrance during special trials. The sound of chains followed and attached to those was the so called `Liberator of Overlook.' Even in chains, he kept his head hight. Flanked by two stoic guards, the halfelf made the short distance to the tables a processional.

Life is the one true possession we have. Freedom may taken from you, your body itself left in nothing but chains. You loves, your family, your friends may all have been taken from you, but your life, and with it your ability to fight for it, is the truest possession of all.

Standing in front of the scribes, the handsome halfelf strikes a heroic pose. He holds up the chains so all can see. I am Dorn Tirae, Son of Overlook. And though I be held in these chains, only I am the free one here. For I choose to give this that is my life for all the people of Overlook. Freedom and Victory!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 28, 2009)

*AltheaKalvinOrdonRelusAzyth...(Akora), Deva Shaman*

Stirred by the passion in the half elf’s voice, Althea rose to her feet.  Almost simultaneously, she watched the spirit of Kalvin materialize next to her.  As she reached her full height, her lips moved, synchronized with that of her former self.
“I am Akora, deva reincarnated.  I have obviously been sent here for a higher reason and this must be it.  I, and my spirit guides of previous lives, shall stand beside you.”
_And maybe I can piece together some of these damn memories_
Kalvin merely smiled.


----------



## The Digger (May 28, 2009)

Tresa pushed through the throng to stand before Gloomblade and stare up into his eyes.  "I see a question in your eyes.  Rest assured that I do not class you amongst the evildoers...yet!" she added, a mischievous tone in her voice and a twinkle in her eyes.

"Come, let us sit and wait for the conclusion of the Calling.  We can tell each other our stories."


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Tresa pushed through the throng to stand before Gloomblade and stare up into his eyes.  "I see a question in your eyes.  Rest assured that I do not class you amongst the evildoers...yet!" she added, a mischievous tone in her voice and a twinkle in her eyes.
> 
> "Come, let us sit and wait for the conclusion of the Calling.  We can tell each other our stories."




Gloomblade, with a look once more to the elder, sat down with Tresa.  "I would tell you much," he said.  "Much that might turn yer stomach if yer not careful.  I been though a lot.  Woke up one day and I was at sub saan prison.  How's that fer a good mornin'?"

The Half-Orc looked at Tresa for a reaction.  If she was anything like the evangelists and prison prophets he'd met in Sub Saan, it would take more than a passing reference to make her understand.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 29, 2009)

The men and women all come forward one at a time and give their names to the scribes, who take them down quickly and efficiently.  These sheets gets passed on to Maul and Forgeheart, who move around to the far side of the dais and begin setting up organizations and plans.

What is interesting to many folks is that not only are there singles and paired volunteers, but also several full adventuring parties and mercenary companies, giving their services at a whole.  A group known to many in Overlook called the Farstriders stands off to one side, obviously held in a different status than most of the ragtag volunteers.  Occasionally, as Forgeheart comes back around the dais to get more names, the Farstrider leader, a mercenary captain named Edgar Sommerfield, steps up to speak to the priest and militia captain.  Numerous times you can see Sommerfield speak intently (if not angrily) to the captain, and even one time go so far as mount the steps of the dais to speak to Elder Cadrick himself.  Cadrick responds to Sommerfield's incessant tones with a placating nod and gesture, and finally Sommerfield returns to his group satisfied.

Another few hours go by, with all volunteers allowed to come and go to grab meals or rests as they see fit.  Planning and organization on this kind of scale, involving people without necessarily formal military training, is not something that they rush into.  However, finally, several hours into everything, Elder Cadrick meets with Forgeheart, Maul, and several other military men, women, and the others in the council.  Cadrick is shown a large parchment, a quick discussion is made, and the elder nods and then strides back up to the top of the dais.  He raises his hand for notification, and many volunteers rush back into High Hall from where they had wandered off elsewhere.

"I want to thank you all for the time and energy you have put into this campaign already.  Your efforts have been spectacular, and it's been a pleasure to have so many fine men and women to choose from.  However, we have made some final decisions on things, and have assigned people as needed.  Once again, thank you for your commitment thus far."

"The main thrust of the orc army will of course be coming up into the mountains through Bordrin's Watch.  Durkik Forgeheart will lead the militias and most of you to bolster Bordrin's Watch itself.  However, we have receive intelligence that tells us that orc trailblazers have also come _through_ the mountains at various points, and specialized groups will be assigned to them.  We've tasked the security of the Vents to Sergeant Sommerfield and his Farstriders.  We also received word from a Brother at the Monastery of the Sundered Chain that orcs have come up through the tunnels there as well.  This is the battle to which I need to assign a party of stout men and women."

Elder Cadrick takes a few steps down the stairs and motions off to the right, where Captain Maul is standing next to the shifter monk, Wendigo.

"Brother Wendigo, you will lead a small cadre of personnel back to your home and deal with the orc overrun there.  Joining him will be the following individuals... Tregar, the dwarf invoker of Moradin; Henry Butcher, human polearm fighter; Gloomblade the Wanderer, halfork scoundrel rogue; Galatea, the elf predator druid; and the Speaker of Truths, Dorn Tirae, the halfelf bard.  Each of you please go attend Captain Maul and Brother Wendigo, and prepare to move out."

"For the rest of you... please check in once you arrive to Bordrin's Watch to see if another campaign has cropped up and are looking for other volunteers.  There may be... I am not sure yet if we have a Master who has anything planned.  If not... I give my blessings to you for your future endeavors.  Once again, my utmost thanks."

Cadrick returns to his seat, and Forgeheart, Maul, and Sommerfield each begin getting their respective members together to get started.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2009)

As Gala looks around at the volunteers, she is surprised to see that disappointment rests on so many faces. This is a noble fight, and I am privileged to have been selected. There is noise protests, outbursts, and tears -- tears which come from those not selected, but perhaps also from those chosen.

She approaches Wendigo and Maul, amidst the small gathering crowd. She is silent, and, frankly, somewhat nervous. "My Lords," she states, plainly, her eyes bowed. She pulls at her hair with her fingers, as she awaits her orders. 

She is uncomfortable in this body. She can't wait to get into her true form, the form that the land has given her for this mission.


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2009)

The halfelf, escorted by his dwarven 'protectors', walks up to the shifter and the rest. He smiles, though it could be a smirk, as he addresses the guards. So at what time, gentleman, will I be remanded over to these fine people's custody? Oh... and my sword. I want my sword back.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2009)

Gloomblade watched as Tresa wandered off, leaving the Half-Orc alone, as he had always been.  He looked at his party of chosen companions, and wondered what exactly he'd gotten himself into.

He sat down on a nearby bench.  "I'm no military man," he announced.  "And I'm not aimin' ta take orders.  I do things a certain way.  A way that works fer me.  If it don't work fer you, too bad.  I get things done.  But I have tactics.  I've been to the party once er twice.  I've survived places some o' you never think to go.  Follow me an' you'll live.  That much, I can guarantee."


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> "Follow me an' you'll live.  That much, I can guarantee."



The halfelf chuckles to himself at the gruff halfork. He holds up his manacles. I have not even given up one set of chains and already you offer another? We have all seen the sword and spell, here. Each of us hs our own chains to bear. But these can all be overcome. Fight together or die alone, my friend.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

"Despite your past crimes, half-elf, you speak the truth. For whatever our feelings of each other we now share a quest, one that could consume us all if we choose to act as individuals. Moradin's will is in this quest, I can feel it, and we must not prove the Soulforger wrong" Tregar replies to the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2009)

*"Sendin' yer friend to tha front ain't ye? To slaughter and to be slauther. With friends like ye Forgeheart, Ah ain't needin' orcs. Well, Ah'd be angry if tha' wont be wha' I asked fer." *says the old dwarf, as he turns and leaves the sceene


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2009)

stonegod said:


> The halfelf chuckles to himself at the gruff halfork. He holds up his manacles. I have not even given up one set of chains and already you offer another? We have all seen the sword and spell, here. Each of us hs our own chains to bear. But these can all be overcome. Fight together or die alone, my friend.




Gloomblade smirks at the suggestion.  "I seen me own set of chains, friend," he said.  "Go yer own way if you wish.  I know how to stay alive, and I've a few tricks up me sleeve.  I'm not offerin' ta lead this motley crew.  That's fer sure.  Someone else wants to take the reins?  Be my guest."

"What I'm sayin' is that I know how to survive in pretty dire situations," the Half-Orc continued.  "We can all help each other survive this wreck, I s'pose.  I ain't never been one fer groups, but I also ain't never been to war."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

Wendigo grasps the forearm strongly of the elder.  "Thank you.  My home has been taken over, and I would see it restored to it's glory; not the home of murdering orcs."

The shifter approaches the others that would go with him.  "You all have the look of a strong group, both physically and mentally.  I have been tasked to lead you there, but I am no leader.  

Moradin has interest in this, he will see that we won't fail.  Dorn is right, we must have trust in ourselves as a group."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2009)

Wendigo speaks again.  "We should go soon.  If any are still alive, we could still save them.  The trip should take less than a day."  The shifter adjusts his equipment.  "I have all I need, though I should refill my waterskin."


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2009)

Gloomblade stands.  "I'm ready to git," he says.  "No sense lollin' 'bout this place.  I ain't one fer lazin' 'round anyhow.  If there be Orcs to kill, let's get on with it."

Without waiting, the Half-Orc gathers his things and heads for the door.  He stops.

"Are we on our own fer horses an' such?" he asks to no one in particular.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2009)

"I have no need for a horse.  My legs brought me here and they will take me back."  The shifter stretches and arches his back, like a house cat.


----------



## The Digger (May 31, 2009)

"Aye. My legs have carried me far also and I am sure we will make good time." Henry smiled at Tregar, pleased and honoured to be in the same company as the dwarf.

"We are a fine bunch and I am sure we will prevail by might of steel and spell." He turned to grasp Wendigo by the arm "and if we are too late to save any of your companions then by Moradin's Hammer we will make the Enemy pay a hundred fold."

As the party prepared to leave, a red-faced Sister Tresa rushed in, puffing and panting with exertion. She ran up to Gloomblade and, throwing her arms around his neck, she fastened there a small icon of an ear of corn.

"While I will not be with you in person, Gloomblade, know that my prayers will be with you always. Know that however you came to Sub Saan I believe it was the work of the Gods; to have you here and now in this great venture. Now go with the Blessing of Pelor and know that succeed or fail he will be with you always."

With that she turned and hurried out, her dumpy form shaking with visible emotion.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

Tregar will smile at the shifter's anxiousness at returning to his home and understands his pain at seeing that very place destroyed. He puts a knowing hand on the monk's shoulder, nods, but doesn't say anything, then turns back to the others. "I am ready to go as well, the shop's locked up and I've got my belonging's here." the dwarf says, gesturing to his pack. 

At Henry's words, Tregar replies "It is all in the will of Moradin, you are strong and shall prove that the weapon is just a tool in worthy hands"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2009)

Henry said:
			
		

> "We are a fine bunch and I am sure we will prevail by might of steel and spell." He turned to grasp Wendigo by the arm "and if we are too late to save any of your companions then by Moradin's Hammer we will make the Enemy pay a hundred fold."





Wendigo returns the grasp of the human warrior.  "Making the enemy pay is not as much my goal as making sure they do not spoil the dwelling of Moradin's faithful.  That is more an insult than anything I can imagine."

Wendigo notices the fine weapon the warrior carries.  "That is an weapon I have not seen.  I assume you will put it to good use?  Where did you find such a great creation?"


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2009)

Oh, I can help with travel, mounted or not, assuming the fine fellows at the Overlook Watch feel comfortable in removing these manacles and returning my equipment. And my sword. He looks at the two guards meaningfully, then sighs. One of you comfortable with opening locks? He smiles slyly, raising his manacles.


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Oh, I can help with travel, mounted or not, assuming the fine fellows at the Overlook Watch feel comfortable in removing these manacles and returning my equipment. And my sword. He looks at the two guards meaningfully, then sighs. One of you comfortable with opening locks? He smiles slyly, raising his manacles.




Gloomblade stops halfway out the door.  He gives the one-time prisoner a once-over and beckons him.

"Lissen," the Half-Orc says.  "I ain't never been one fer puttin' someone in chains.  If they ain't lookin'..."

... and produces a fine set of lockpicks.  Gloomblade gets to work immediately.

"Dunno why they're so keen on keepin' ya in these here manacles," the Half-Orc adds.  "Ain't you one of the militia?"

[sblock=Thievery check]
1d20+12=26 

I figure that should be sufficient 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 31, 2009)

Gala stands and watches, her eyes lingering slightly over the half-elf, against her better instinct. Gloomblade she met her first night in town, and she nods at him, smiling about their shared circumstances, giving him an awkward wave from her elbow. She carries all she owns -- her satchel with its small book inside and a few personal items, a spare blouse -- and the armor she wears is larger than she is, as if it had been made for another, and now is cinched in to her small frame by the belt at her waist.

She carries no weapons, and her small hands are empty. She looks at her companions, their armor and weaponry, and assesses the group as a whole. Her thoughts, though, she keeps to herself.


----------



## The Digger (May 31, 2009)

"Here my friend, is the producer of my halberd. May I introduce you to Tregar."

Henry introduced Wendigo to Tregar. "As you see, he is to be our companion on this quest, and a better I cannot imagine."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Captain Maul says nothing as Gloomblade takes it upon himself to undo Dorn's manacles.  Once the political upriser's hand come free, the dwarf captain nods once to the two guards that brough the half-elf in, and they both turn and walk away... almost as if they were waiting for Gloomblade or someone to do what he just did.

As the six militiamen (and one woman) get together and start discussing their plans, Maul clears his throat.  "B'fore ye get too far inta ya plannin', come dis way.  We 'ave a room ready with maps and da like."  He runs an appraising eye over the shifter.  "Altho' yer Brudda here prob'ly know der way betta than any map."

He escorts the group through a side door and takes you down a hall until he turns and opens a door into an antechamber.  In it lies several muffins and breads, plus a pitcher of water on a sideboard.  The center of the room is taken up by a dark stained wooden table, upon which lay much paperwork and map drawings.  Once the group enters, Captain Maul addresses them once more before returning to High Hall.  "If horses ya need, horses y'ull get.  Dose that want'em can have 'em.  Dose that don't, won't."  Maul then nods to you once more, and closes the door behind him, saying one last thing as he leaves.  "Guard's outside dis door.  When yer ready to go, he'll take ya to de stables den see you off.  Good luck, men."


----------



## Insight (Jun 1, 2009)

Gloomblade takes a look at the map and materials laid out before the group.  He studies it carefully, obviously making mental notes, but saying nothing as he continues to review the materials.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Constructed centuries ago to house an elite fighting force of Moradin dedicates, the Monastery of the Sundered Chain preserves the memories of the hardships endured at the hands of the giants, and it trains initiates in fighting arts useful for battling these foes. For generations, the monastery has stood as a symbol of dwarven perseverance and expertise in the fighting arts and one who trains there not only receives an excellent education in religion and combat, but also gains a mark of pride and honor. The monastery is about 20 miles from Overlook, higher up in the mountains, and just beneath the Hammer, a great peak that loosely resembles a downturned hammer.

The maps offered on the table are somewhat detailed, but Brother Wendigo immediately starts noting areas with higher chance of running into some less-than-favorable conditions.  It is certainly not an easy journey over these 20 miles, but all of you agree that it should be doable.






A few moments later there is a knock on the door, and it opens quickly to reveal the dwarven high priest and captain of Overlook's militia, Durkik Forgeheart.  He smiles as he enters the room, and is quick to offer his hand to each and every one of you.

"Sorry for the delay, my friends... I was tasked with preparing the Farstriders with their part of the duties that lay before us.  And Sommerfield is not the easiest of men to... discuss things with."  He guffahs once, and then moves over to grab himself a corn muffin from the tray.  "Any questions you might have of your mission, I'm here to answer as best I can.  The monastery is full of some strong and dedicated men and women, and we need to make sure it is secure."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2009)

Rubbing at his wrists, Dorn smiles at the dwarf. A summary of perhaps _why_ we are going here would be beneficial. Some of us have been... otherwise occupied... and unable to hear the talk of the town. He looks meaningfully at Wendigo. Oh, and I am still waiting for someone to return my sword...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 1, 2009)

> "Here my friend, is the producer of my halberd. May I introduce you to Tregar."
> 
> Henry introduced Wendigo to Tregar. "As you see, he is to be our companion on this quest, and a better I cannot imagine."




"Moradin has chosen well."



Wendigo follows Maul and the others back to the meeting room.  Looking over the map, the shifter points out areas of interest.


> Some of us have been... otherwise occupied... and unable to hear the talk of the town. He looks meaningfully at Wendigo. Oh, and I am still waiting for someone to return my sword...




"I came back to the Monastery after a pilgrimage.  Fires burned in the courtyard and large figures roamed about.  It was not dwarves.  I fear the worst, and so I came here, only to hear talk of war with orcs."  The shifter pulls his spear from his shoulder.  "If you cannot find a suitable blade, I offer you my spear.  I have little use for it."


----------



## The Digger (Jun 2, 2009)

Henry helped himself to bread and water before inspecting the map.

"The terrain does not look suitable for horses.  They may be of use in getting to the river but once we are in the mountains I do not think they will help.  What do you think, Wendigo?  You have the best knowledge of the land."

He turned to Galatea "And you of course, my lady."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

The shifter contemplates the question, lightly tugging on the tip of his beard.  "No, we will not take horses.  They could not travel in the mountains.  The city will need them."

[sblock=ooc]What time is it.  Early to mid afternoon?  If we left now could we make it by nightfall?[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2009)

The Digger said:


> He turned to Galatea "And you of course, my lady."




"You are kind to consider my opinions. I am not a horse rider, and do not think it would help me in travels. I am comfortable making my way overland, and could even, if our leaders so wish," (here she turns to Wendigo), "...I could even lay the trail for us. I, for one, am set to go, whenever the rest of us are. A few hours on the trail now would be a good start. If taking horses to where the river meets the mountains..." (she puts her finger confidently on the map), "...perhaps there is one of this city who could accompany us that far and take your horses back to Overlook. The passage that far should be safe."

Gala has been talking too much, and realizes it. She looks around quickly, and then down at her feet.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2009)

Kobold Stew said:


> "You are kind to consider my opinions. I am not a horse rider, and do not think it would help me in travels. I am comfortable making my way overland, and could even, if our leaders so wish," (here she turns to Wendigo), "...I could even lay the trail for us. I, for one, am set to go, whenever the rest of us are. A few hours on the trail now would be a good start. If taking horses to where the river meets the mountains..." (she puts her finger confidently on the map), "...perhaps there is one of this city who could accompany us that far and take your horses back to Overlook. The passage that far should be safe."
> 
> Gala has been talking too much, and realizes it. She looks around quickly, and then down at her feet.





"Might there be supplies run up to the river?" Gloomblade asks.  "I reckon we could hitch a ride with one a them."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2009)

The large bell within Caer Overlook begins its toll, and High Priest Forgeheart immediately closes his eyes to give a silent prayer.  The bell quickly stops after one ring.  It is one hour past high noon.  The priest then opens his eyes and addresses Dorn Tirae.  "What you are doing, Mister Tirae... is easily explained, although difficult to accomplish.  While the main thrust of the orc army will follow the Dwarfroad from the west and try and go through Bordrin's Watch... we have received word that several wings of the force have or are trying to find ways through the Stonehome Mountains itself... through the miles of tunnels dug over the centuries by dwarves or other races.  That way they can circle around us all and set up multi-pronged assault."

He glances down at the maps on the table and points with his finger.  "One set of the tunnels comes out underneath the Monastery of the Sundered Chain.  It's in fact why the the building was originally built there as a matter of fact... to act as a guard and gate.  But from what Brother Wendigo told us... orcs have already broken through.  We need to know the status of the monks inside, plus close off those tunnels if possible to cut off that method of egress from Stonehome."

As other questions are asked, he continues to fill in what he knows.  "The land south of us is somewhat suitable for horse travel, although it is an uphill journey even across the plain.  But when you reach the mountains themselves, it's nigh on impossible as Wendigo said.  If you wanted to get going now, I can let the guard outside know and they will start getting your equipment in order immediately.  And yes, Mister Tirae, we will return all of your belongings that we have in storage.  You needn't worry."

When the halfork mentions the river, Forgerheart shakes his head.  "The current is much too fast heading down from Stonehome.  Boats don't go upstream.  At least not as far upstream as you would need to go."

He glances at everyone.  "Anything else?  Or are you all set to go?"
The dwarf priest takes a few steps towards the door, on the assumption that the group does want to get going sooner rather than later.

**********

(OOC: If enough of the group wants horses, or even just _a_ horse/mule to use as a pack animal, they are available.  However, there is no one able to travel with you to return the horses when you dismount as all available hands are going to Bordrin's Watch.)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

Tregar quietly awaits the others decision about the animals, happy either way, but after the bell strikes, he joins the priest in prayer, then listens attentively. 

The dwarf looks more concerned as the tale unfolds, afterwards saying "It must've taken quite the force to overwhelm the monks there. We must travel with all speed and it seems horses will get us there the fastest so let's saddle up" nodding to the priest as he leaves.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Tregar quietly awaits the others decision about the animals, happy either way, but after the bell strikes, he joins the priest in prayer, then listens attentively.
> 
> The dwarf looks more concerned as the tale unfolds, afterwards saying "It must've taken quite the force to overwhelm the monks there. We must travel with all speed and it seems horses will get us there the fastest so let's saddle up" nodding to the priest as he leaves.





"Aye," Gloomblade says.  "I don't care a bit once we get there, but seems haste is the first concern."

The Half-Orc makes his way through the door and outside the building, where he awaits everyone else.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2009)

"Very well, then," says Gala, doing a half-courtsey, half-bow as she leaves.

When the horses are brought out, she chooses a small riding horse. Despite her earlier words, she easily lifts herself up onto its back. she leans forward, whispers something in its ear, to which -- as if it understood -- the horse does a lively skip, and leads itself in a circle. While she waits for the others, Gala leads the horse to a trough, where it drinks.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

The shifter kneels into a prayer as the others do.  Finally he stands.  "I do not know how to ride, but I can keep up if the others think it would be best."

The shifter moves toward the door, ready to leave.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2009)

Dorn studies the map a moment then shrugs. Geography was not his strong point. Looks like the others were, so instead he had a bit of drink.

As they gathered with the horses, Dorn finally saw the dour dwarves bringing him his materials. As the dwarves got close, he gestured casually and smiled as a well-crafted blade appeared without warning in his hand. It sparkled and almost shimmered with a hidden beat. Ah, Shimmersong. We have been apart too long. He leans to the side while he waits for the dwarves to catch up.

A bit later, after girding up, Dorn continues to lean casually, but this time examining what appears to be a leather bound tome of some sort. Once everyone is mounted, or not, he sits astride his mount and pulls out a well-crafted lute. This should put the march in a step and get us going strong. As promised. With that, for the next ten minutes, he plays out a tune at a strong, measured pace. It is mesmerizing, and soon everyone is walking or riding to the beat.

OOC: Traveler's Chant Ritual—Overland speed is increased to 2+the slowest member's speed for 8 hours.


----------



## The Digger (Jun 3, 2009)

Henry swung up easily onto his horse.  He was not a skilled rider but competent enought for what was needed.  What else he was not skilled at was made obvious when he started singing along to Dorn's accompaniment.  It took several pointed coughs before he took the hint and shamefacedly stopped.

"Sorry, folks.  I like a good tune but I was not made to produce one.  Play on sir, I will be silent in future."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 3, 2009)

Encouraged by Dorn's singing, and seeing that everyone seems ready, Gala sets out. 

She has offered Wendigo a hand, and offers to let him ride with her; whether or not he takes the offer, she sets off towards the Southeast, in the direction that the dwarven guards at the gate indicate. 

She can see the mountains on the horizon, and knows to head in where they met the river. Occasionally she looks back to see if her comrades are with her.

The horse makes very good time.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2009)

Wendigo waves away the offered hand, but after a bit of travel, he sees the speed of the horses after Dorn's ritual.  Jumping atop the horse's rump, and bouncing along wasn't comfortable, but would speed their journey back to the Monastery.

The monk rides in silence mostly, speaking only when spoken to.  His thoughts wander to his comrades at the monastery.  Maybe his vision was failing him that day.  Maybe they would be fine, no orcs in sight.  Wendigo doesn't dare to think about things the other way around.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Tregar takes the shortest, most stout looking of the horses, taking any offered help onto the large beast. Like Wendigo he remained silent, although his reason was different than the shifters. His thoughts didn't drift to the past, nor the present, or even the future, but rather Tregar allowed his mind to transcend his body and float amongst the more esoteric places of the plane. A secret he, and a few others, know that allow them to focus their body and act as a conduit for their gods. The dwarf allowed the half-elf's musical notes to flow around him and in him, harmonizing his spirit with the melody of the tune.

He didn't even notice the discomfort of the ride and remained impassive during any movement, even a particularly high jump from the horse.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2009)

The party gallops out of Overlook and begins its journey southeast.  The sun is high in the sky and the lightest wisps of clouds make their path gently through the blue.  A cool breeze wafting past keeps everyone quite comfortable while the warming rays of the sun drop down upon everyone.

Dorn's tune is a welcomed addition to the travels, as it keeps everyone's minds occupied.  With the mountain range on their right and further plains to the left, there isn't much to capture anyone's attention.  The music is a wonderful respite.

For ten miles, you all make very good time.  The grasslands are not very high, the ground is solid, and the hills are not very steep.  The horses maintain a steady time and steady footfalls.  Conversation flows a bit as you all talk about what you are heading into, what you were doing before joining up, and what you hope to get back to once this business is hopefully done.

After several hours, you hear Wendigo whistle high and loud, and he motions off to your right, up into the mountains.  You've gone as far as you can across the plains, and its time to enter the Stonehome itself.  The group turns their horses slightly in that direction and you begin your ascent higher into the foothills.

It is at this point that the journey slows down quite a bit.  The grass gives way to rock... a crumbling rock that has seen its share of rockfalls over the years.  You each have to take further care in where you tell your steeds to go, to make sure they do not trip and fall.  Some of you even climb down from your saddles to lead the horses along yourselves.  Footsteps send rocks tumbling down beneath you, clattering and echoing into the air.  It is only the start of your hike up the mountain, and already you are giving your position away to whomever might be living up here.  It will be long and arduous... what can you do to get things off on the right foot and not see that foot break or get chopped off?

(Skill Check One: _Athletics_, _Endurance_ or _Stealth_)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2009)

When the ground becomes unstable, Gala releases her horse. She removes any saddle and blanket, leaving them on the ground, the bridle already having been removed long before. With a slap on its rump, she drives the horse into the grasslands. 

Then she turns around, the shale escarpment lying before her, slippery and uncertain. I haven't told them, she thinks to herself. She turns and clears her throat, giving a small tug at the collar around the long pale neck. 

"Um," she begins. "So. This is awkward. I'm going to be more comfortable on my feet from here on in. I hope that's okay. I, uhh, haven't shown you this, but, well... And she takes two or three long strides, like a long jumper might when beginning an event, and leaps into the air, and her forepaws land silently. 

She lets out a quick series of yaps, stretching her jaw, which is suddenly able to open as it should. Her pelt covers the blush of embarrassment that appears, as she turns to the escarpment. The greybrowns of her fur blend into the scattered rocks, and her sure, four-footed pacing allows her to advance silently up the hill.  

[Stealth]


----------



## The Digger (Jun 8, 2009)

Henry, starting to clamber down from his horse, stops dead in his tracks as Gala changes shape.  The fighter remained, half down from his mount, his mouth open in astonishment, until the horse whinnied and started to back away in discomfort.

"I'm terribly sorry, lass.  I didn't mean to cause you any distress.  Here!"

Henry finished disnounting and, rummaging in his pouch, pulled out a wizened autumn apple which he gave to the horse.

Then, like Gala, he stripped off the horse's tack and sent the animal on its way back to town.

"So, we are on foot from here on.  Fair enough.  I like a good walk as well as the next man."

He secured his pack and strode on, the haft of his halberd acting as a solid walking staff, his feet sure and steadfast on the rough, uphill slope.

[Athletics +9]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Tregar dismounts from his horse at the first sign of a difficult ride, sending it back with the others, he was after all no rider. Seeing the transformation before him, the dwarven invoker involuntarily takes a step back and brings his staff up in front of him defensively. Seeing Henry following the wolf brings some confidence to the dwarf and he lowers his head, determined to push his way through the mountains with the tireless work ethic that has made his race accomplished miners and smiths.

[sblock=OOC]
Endurance +12
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 8, 2009)

Wendigo leaps down from the horse when Gala did.  He didn't feel comfortable riding the mount himself, especially this high in the hills.  The elf had a way with the horse he had never seen.

The the woman changes form to that of a hyena, he is momentarily startled.  There was a story that one of the monks of the temple from long ago could channel the spirit of an ape into himself.  Did Gala have similar power?  Drawing inspiration from the silent predator, the shifter steps along beside her, quietly padding along the rocky ground.

[Stealth +12]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2009)

Dorn dismounts, but shakes his head at dismissing it. He might get some good use out of it yet. He kept whistling as he lead it, trying to use its rhythm to help them all endure.

OOC: Aid Another with Endurance +4.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2009)

Gloomblade watches the rest of the group attempt to handle the situation and has to snicker a bit to himself.  The Half-Orc uses his natural skill at stealth and concealment to get closer, hoping he won't give away his position in the process.

[sblock=Stealth Check]1d20+11=25[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

As the rocks begin to tumble, everyone dismounts and lets the horses return home... all except Dorn Tirae, who has a difficult time letting a potentially useful item just go.  With awe, everyone watches the elf transform herself into the four-legged form to which she is most comfortable, and she yelps before bounding up into the rocky formations above them.  The other four men look at each other for a second in surprise, before shrugging and continuing on.

The group hikes up into the mountains as the sun beats down upon them.  Dorn's decision to keep his steed with him helps out the group it turns out, because as they pass a small spring full of clear water, they are able to fill a few extra waterskins and let the horse carry them.  They will certainly be helpful later on.  (Dorn Aid Another Endurance DC 10: [11] + 4 = 15 *success* / +2 to Tregar's Endurance check)

As their prepare to continue, Brother Wendigo motions for the group to remain as quiet as possible, as these springs are cherished by all manner of animal and humanoid... and who knows what might be wandering about, wanting to drink.  (Wendigo Stealth DC 15: [9] + 12 = 21 *success*)

The druid and the halfork nod, and move out to watch the group's flanks as they move on, sneaking through the underbrush to give them extra eyes.  (Gala Stealth DC 15: [15] + 10 = 25 *success*)  (Gloomblade Stealth DC 15: [6] + 11 = 17 *success*)

Henry finds himself enjoying the journey far more than he expected.  He's been keeping to himself and his job in Overlook for so long, that he'd forgotten the rush of being out on adventure.  His excitement drives him, and he jumps and moves from rock to rock, never a false placement of foot.  (Henry Athletics DC 10: [19] + 9 = 29 *success*)

Taking up the rear, Tregar the dwarf takes things slow, but sure.  He's no athlete, but he'll be damned if he lets the Stonehome get the best of him.  He whispers a silent prayer to Moradin and then feels his influence inside of him, driving him on.  (Tregar Endurance DC 10: [16] + 11 + 2 Aid = 29 *success*)

**********

5 Successes / 0 Failures: Challenge Check 1: SUCCESS

Reward: _Additional +2 bonus to any further Endurance checks made during skill challenge_

SKILL CHALLENGE: 1 OF 1


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dorn, Tregar, and Henry are amazed at how quietly the other three pad their way through the boulders and underbrush.  At various points the trio of scouts disappear completely from view, even while one or more of them are looking right at them.  It's just as well that the Wanderer, the monk and the jackal move on ahead, because there's nothing to mask the sounds of the heavy armors of the other three, nor the whistling that the bard continues on with to keep their spirits up and inspire the horse to keep moving on.

Unfortunately, all of Dorn Tirae's inspiration can do nothing to cover or help a freak accident... and that is exactly what occurs.  Henry grabs a tree root peaking through the rocks in order to step up onto a small outcropping of stone, when the outcropping suddenly gives way.  "Whooooaaaa!!!" he exclaims, as the rocks beneath him shatter and split, then begin tumbling down the hill.  Henry is able to keep his feet with no real incident... however, the rockfall comes as a surprise to Dorn, Tregar and the horse behind and below.  The steed's hooves land on several of them, and with a sickening thud, the horse falls down flat.  It doesn't take a horseman to know that this poor animal is hurting.  But what to do?  Try to make it comfortable for bit, try and fix what's wrong with it, or put the beast down and shoulder the burden of the filled waterskins themselves?

(Skill Check Two: _Nature_, _Heal_, or _Endurance_)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Tregar ducks out of the way of the rocks as much as he can, counting on his armour, strong dwarven work, to protect him from the smaller projectiles. Once Tregar picked himself back up and dusted himself off, he looks back to the Dorn and the horse to make sure they were able to escape the rockfall as well. 

Tregar looks with sadness at the helpless creature, but he also wasn't any expert in tending to the ailments of animals. "I think he's a goner, we gotta keep going. Maybe one of you with a blade can put the poor horse out of his misery. I got no problem carrying more than my share of the load" Tregar says to the others as he kneels next to the horse, pats it once on the neck, and begins loading up the waterskins for the continued journey. 

The inspiration from Moradin continues to spur him on and by his march it seems like not even the Nine Hells would be enough to dissuade Tregar from his goal.

[sblock=OOC]
Endurance it is, +15 (+13 normal +2 bonus)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2009)

The jackal turns when Henry pulls at the root, alerted by his shout, and launches herself down the hill. When she needs to be, Gala is fast. The four-footed beast rushes down to where the horse lies. She sees its great lungs heave as they begin to pool with liquid -- the heavy rasping breath is obvious to the others. 

She casts a glance to Henry, who seems sound and unhurt. Back to the horse. She looks at Wendigo, and lets out a quick lamenting yip. No. I am not a healer. If the creature is to be put down, though, Gala believes she can do it painlessly; she will change back borrow someone's blade, and ease the horse's suffering. If the shifter or someone else can get the creature to stand, though, she can lead it from here on -- guiding its bridle, offering soothing words, helping find it a surer path as the group progresses up the hill.

EDIT:  OOC: Nature +12


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

Wendigo turns to the horse as it stumbles as falls.  "Let me see if I can help.  Moradin tests us on the way to my home."  The shifter kneels down next to the horse.  He was no expert in healing, but perhaps he could focus his mind and determine the extent of it's injuries.  Wendigo closes his eyes and runs his hands over the horses side and down it's legs, seeking his minds eye to to find the broken bones or strained muscles.

Heal +5


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2009)

Dorn curses creatively and drops whatever he's holding, looking at the horse. He had a little training in first aide, all ex-members of the Watch did, but it was not quite the same for such a large animal. As he tried to do what he could, he barked at the shifter. Get over here! We'll need this beast if we want to make it alive! Someone's go to help me treat this thing!

OOC: Assist with Heal.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2009)

Gloomblade looks upon the wounded creature as those companions work to aid in its injury.  "Ain't much of a horseman meself," he says.  "Best that we take up the waterskins n such.  That horse, even if you heal it, ain't gonna be much good fer carryin' packs."

The Half-Orc begins picking up various bits of skins and other packs from the injured horse's saddlebags.

[sblock=Endurance check]
1d20+5=24 

This includes the +2 from the prior round.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jun 13, 2009)

"I think Gloomblade is correct."  Henry turned and looked up the rough trail towards the mountains.  "There will very soon come a time when it will be nearly impossible to take the horse any further.  Do you then intend to leave it injured, and at the mercy of any predators?" 

"I think that would be too cruel.  We should let it go now or put it out of its misery."

[sblock=OOC]Aid Another Nature +2[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 15, 2009)

As the group circles around the poor animal, Wendigo kneels down and begins examining the horse.  Its breathing is labored, its hair is dirty, but there is no indication of anything broken.  Dorn hovers over the monk's shoulder, but it's soon obvious to him that this is beyond the scope of whatever medical training he might have had.  (Dorn Aid Another Heal DC 10: [3] + 2 = 5 *failure*)  He stands back up and looks a bit forlorn as there's nothing he himself can do.

Gala yips and bounds down the rocks, coming in by the horse's head.  Although the presence of a normal jackal would spook an animal such as this, Gala's connection with the natural world allows her to yip and yelp quietly in the beast's ear, licking it alongside its head, and there is a noticeable slowing down of the horse's breathing.  Whatever she's doing, its calming the creature down.  (Gala Nature DC 15: [7] + 12 = 19 *success*)

Tregar, Gloomblade and Henry all move around the steed and begin relieving it of its burden.  The waterskins (although not terribly heavy all things considered), are heavy enough that it could cause additional discomfort, and each of them discover that shouldering the extra water themselves is not as much of a problem as they thought.  And he lightened load relaxes the horse even further.  (Tregar Endurance DC 5: [6] + 15 = 21 *success*)  (Gloomblade Endurance DC 5: [18] + 5 = 23 *success*)  (Henry Endurance DC 5: [11] + 8 = 19 *success*)

After another ten minutes of getting the horse calm, clearing much of the debris from around its legs and hooves, and trying his best to massage the leg that got twisted slightly underneath when the horse fell, Wendigo gently takes the reins and tries to bring it back to its feet.  The horse whinneys loudly as it puts weight upon its twisted leg, (Wendigo Heal DC 10: [2] + 5 = 7 *failure*) but fortunately, it is able to take a few steps on it anyways and seems to walk the injury off.  Although moving now with a noticeable slowness, the horse appears to be all right, all things considered.  It's not something that the group would want to push, but for now the steed is able to continue.

**********

4 Successes / 1 Failure: Challenge Check 2: SUCCESS

Reward: _Horse will survive entirety of skill challenge_

SKILL CHALLENGE: 2 OF 2


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 16, 2009)

The creature's survival is of course a good thing, Gala thinks, and it won't be necessary for her to physically lead the horse if they continue to bring it with them. Nevertheless, she is cautious, now, and rather than push ahead silently, the four-footed beast starts off much fore carefully. 

At the first lip of a ridge, she easily climbs up, and puts her right forepaw on a root that won't give way, that the others can use as a handhold. Once it is seen, she continues, until the next potential obstacle. Here, this rock. Here, this path. Going is slower, but she hopes that an hour or so of this will help her fellow travellers navigate the slippery shale easier. 

At least it is not raining, she thinks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 16, 2009)

The jackal leads the party further into the mountains, and though the pace is slower... it's more surefooted.  The elf druid certainly knows her stuff in the wilderness.

The five men behind her watch with interest as the animal picks her way up the rocks and boulders, but all stop short when Gala above them suddenly freezes upon a small ridge.  They see her ears flatten against the sides of her head, and she then turns to face everyone... letting out a small growl.  The other five and the horse all go silent.

A few of the group pick their way up through the rocks, then peak though and look down into a small valley beneath them.  There they see sitting around a small fire, a band of ten orcs... chomping away on some roasted bird that one of them must have caught.  They all are dressed in leathers, and each has a rusted sword or axe on his belt.  Their skin is dark green, their hair is matted and dirty, and their raggedy clothes look as though they haven't been touched in years.  A good guess would be that this is a small scouting party that has journeyed out further from the tunnels, probably scouting a path for the rest of the ones that are coming up and through.  Especialy if they intend on getting to Overlook or Bordrin's Watch from behind.

The six of you climb back down beneath the lip of the ridge and discuss your options on getting around or going through this band.

Skill Check Three: _Diplomacy_, _Perception_, _Stealth_

(Just as an fyi... although Diplomacy is a skill on the list, it doesn't mean it has to be used for a direct conversation with the orcs, if the group would prefer to avoid confrontation altogether.  You can find a different use for the skill while still maintaining secrecy if you'd prefer.  However, if you want to get further information out of them by speaking, the skill could be used for that.  Just check your known languages.  LOL. )


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Wendigo sees the orcs and is almost overcome by rage at the sight of the creatures; he knows what they did to his comrades at the monastery.  After a few calming breaths and whispered words from Dorn, the shifter regains his composure.  Knowing this is a scouting party, the shifter realized the wisdom is getting past them without conflict.  He points to himself and then sneaks into the shadows away from the orcs, intent on getting around them.

Stealth +12


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 17, 2009)

The small head of the spirit-jackal rises above the crest of the hill, and Gala sees the orcs. Direct engagement is not an option: Gala scouts out a path that circumvents the glimmer of the orcish patrols; the bonfire. Maintaining a dkscrete distance in the cool half-light, Gala forges a trail just outside of what should be a respectable distance, and leads those of her party who wish to bypass the patrol to do so.


EDIT: Perception +13


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2009)

Dorn smiles wide as the horse stands again, and seems more protective of it now. He continues his whistling until they get near the orcish mob. He sees Wendigo bristle for the attack. Calm, my friend. No battle is won by turning your hand too early. These are but distraction. Let us focus on the greater task at hand. He hoped his words would suit, but he had some tricks to make it so.

OOC: Diplomacy +18 w/ Words of Friendship.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Tregar follows closely behind the others, he was at home in the mountains and kept his eyes open for some way past these scouts without warning the main body. 

He turned back and whispered "Pssstt...Henry, get up here and help an ol' dwarf for a second", hoping the human's eyes were better then his aging ones.

OOC - Perception +5


----------



## Insight (Jun 18, 2009)

Gloomblade smirks at the sight of these orcs.  "No sense talkin' to 'em," he points out.  "They're half me kin, but I don't reckon they'd even talk to me.  Better to get 'round 'em."

The Half-Orc looks down at the gathered Orcs, then to the Bard.  "If you wanna get their attention, though, I could move into their backside and give 'em a nasty surprise."

OOC: Stealth +11


----------



## The Digger (Jun 19, 2009)

Henry is slightly taken aback by the actions and intentions of his companions.  He has neither the build nor the skill nor the equipment to be stealthy and neither is he the most perceptive of people.

Moving as slowly and quietly as he can he tried to see and point out any feasible paths for the dwarf Invoker.  But even though he is lacking in some skills he had others to fall back on.

"Over there" he whispered "to the right.  That scree of rock would be too noisy but I reckon we could scramble up the rockface next to it.  See!  There is a tree stump we could use to aid us in climbing."   


Aid Another Perception (+2)  
Athletics (perception?) +9


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 23, 2009)

The jackal is frozen, with only her ears moving. They shift each second, moving independently, as she listens for any other orcish movement. there, the garrulous conversation of the campfire. Remove that. There, the crackling of the fire itself. Remove that. the breathing of her companions. Remove that. What is left? 

Gala listens carefully.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 24, 2009)

The orcs down in the small ravine are rip-roaring drunk, having for the first time in quite a while being able to be off by themselves with no stronger one lording over them.  As they yell and laugh and break wind... the party goes about finding the best route to move on past and continue into the mountains.

Tregar and Henry try looking around for the best path up and around the camp, but with their armor being what it is... they fear getting too close until they actually have to move on.  Henry's eyes help the dwarf spot the occasional trouble-spot, but Tregar just can't get a good enough view to guarantee a silent path.  (Henry Aid Another Perception DC 10: [10] + 3 = 13 *success* / +2 to Tregar's Perception check) (Tregar Perception DC 15: [6] + 5 + 2 = 13 *failure*)

However, in her animal form, Gala has absolutely no problem picking her way around the camp, and to the orcs in the midst of a meal, is no distraction whatsoever.  She finds the potential problem spots in the earth and digs around them... dropping sinkholes, moving stray rocks, helping out with anything that might cause an accident when the group moves on.  (Gala Perception DC 15: [6] + 13 = 19 *success*)

Once the path is made, Dorn brings everyone together and gives a speech that not only calms the rising anger in Wendigo, but also focuses everybody on the job they have ahead.  It is a monumental piece of oration that few would have heard before and less will hear again.  (Dorn Diplomacy DC 15: [20] + 18 = 38 *success*)

Thus, as much as Wendigo might want to have gone down there to punish the fiends who attacked his bretheren, he easily heeds Dorn's words and leads the group forward on their sneaking around the band.  (Wendigo Stealth DC 10: [13] + 12 = 25 *success*)

Gloomblade chuckles to himself, as the knowledge of the golden tongue of "The Speaker" is common to him... as it was Tirae whose followers got the halfork put away in the first place.  Gloomblade learned quickly while in the prison not to cross "The Speaker" and his disciples... and he sure isn't going to do that now.  He throws Dorn a 'thumbs up', then moves off after Wendigo.  (Gloomblade Stealth DC 10: [10] + 11 = 21 *success*)

One by one, the rest of the party follows suit... and they get past the orc encampment with a minimum of fuss.  It was a close call, but they six militiamen have a job to do, and do it they shall.

**********

4 Successes / 1 Failure: Challenge Check 3: SUCCESS

Reward: _One future use of Diplomacy by any party member can be assigned an auto-roll of 20._

SKILL CHALLENGE: 3 OF 3


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2009)

As they sneak past the orcs, Wendigo looks back.  His gaze lingers on the light of their fires, but with no more hestitation he turns back to the path at hand, moving onward toward the monastery.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Having gotten past the scout band of greenskins, the group moves quickly further up into the rocky landscape.  As everyone turns and looks back to where they came from... the view is beautiful... especially as the sun is beginning its descent in the sky.  Wendigo mentions that they are getting closer and it shouldn't be long now... so the choice is made to doubletime it in hopes of arriving before dark.

A short while later, Gloomblade is out in front of the group and his eyes spy something he wasn't expecting.  The rock formations several hundred feet ahead do not appear natural... but rather worked.  It has the first glance of a cave... but upon a second look, certainly isn't.  A doorway built into the mountain perhaps?  Some sort of shrine?  Did the orcs they just passed come out of this opening?  Is this connected to the Sundered Chain in some way?  At this distance it is hard to make a determination... but as the halfork shouts back to the group of what he thinks he has found... everyone moves up to try and figure out what exactly they are looking at.

Skill Check Four: _Nature, Perception, History_


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> but as the halfork shouts back to the group of what he thinks he has found... everyone moves up to try and figure out what exactly they are looking at.
> 
> Skill Check Four: _Nature, Perception, History_




OOC: Gloomblade has a +0 in all three... 

Gloomblade peers ahead, trying to get a sense of what it is...

OOC: Perception +0... I guess


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 24, 2009)

The striations in the volcanic rock of these hills betray the deformations of its ancient history. Think streaks of quartz reveal the elements once disgorged  from the depths of the earth, streaks that when warped into these long curves reveal that a dragon, likely a red dragon, had once made its abode in a subsurface opening. They can mold the rock itself, thinks Gala, pushing it out, and that produces these marks--stretch marks of the earth as it nurtures its creature within itself. 

Gala knows these rocks, and she knows their shapes. Perturbations can arise from all sources, and, while her experience is limited, as she looks at the opening Gloomblade has found, she feels confident that she knows for certain whether or not this is a natural feature.


OOC: Nature +12


----------



## The Digger (Jun 24, 2009)

Henry stares keenly at the cave but nothing comes to mind.  He is too new to the region to have heard anything (History -1) but he keeps trying to see what he can make out.  With any luck he might spot something of use.

[sblock=OOC]Perception and Nature are both +2.  So Henry can only try to AId Another[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jun 24, 2009)

Henry stares keenly at the cave but nothing comes to mind. He is too new to the region to have heard anything (History -1) but he keeps trying to see what he can make out. With any luck he might spot something of use.

[sblock=OOC]Perception and Nature are both +2. So Henry can only try to AId Another. 
PS Congrats to Defcon (and the rest) this is so well crafted it deserves a round of applause[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2009)

Wendigo pauses, calming his mind from the encounter of the orcs.  A few deep breaths and the shifter is in a perfect state of awareness.  His sight is clear, sounds are crisp, and smells are magnified.

Perception +10


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2009)

Dorn looked up at this odd shapes of the hills, almost seeing the ghosts of the place as a tangible presence. He placed his hands on the stone walls, trying to recall anything... a song, a dramatic piece, and snippet of a story... anything that might identify this lost and lonely ruins in a place few dared tread. History was not his strong suit, he cared more for the concerns of the present than the past, but... something seemed familiar...

OOC: History +4.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

Tregar looks to Dorn and takes a certain responsibility for being the eldest member of their group. He had been away from the clan for such a long time, but he still remembered their stories, although the fog of time has enshourded them.

The dwarf offered a few pieces of an old tale that his father had told him around the campfire when he was but a lad with only the whiskers of a beard protruding from his chin.

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another on Dorn +2 History
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 1, 2009)

The group scrambles up the rocky face towards the outcropping.  Gloomblade says that he would like to check things out first to make sure the area is safe, and Henry volunteers to go with as an extra weapon.  The two men advance on the stoneworked cave entrance with weapons drawn and take a quick look inside.  They see that the walls gleam in long streaks of crystal, and the cave goes back to a single stone door, currently closed.

Henry does a quick scout of the cave and the surrounding area, but is unable to see anything of note.  (Henry Perception DC 10: [6] + 2 = 8 *failure*) Gloomblade wracks his brains, but is unable to come up with anything that might explain this phenomena.  (Gloomblade History DC 15: [13] + 1 = 14 *failure*)

Suddenly, both men jump slightly as the elven form of Gala morphs right behind them.  She had padded up silently in her jackal form unbeknownst to them, so her transformation causes them to yelp in surprise.  Her suspicions about what she had seen below were true... this WAS the kind of stonework that a red dragon would do... the crystal veins being quartz, and the long, flowing curves of the doorway of a draconic bent.  (Gala Nature DC 15: [12] + 12 = 24 *success*)

Upon mentioning that this was likely the work of a dragon... Tregar immediately flashes upon a nugget of information that had been buried deep within his memory... a name... a legend of a dragon within the Stonehome.  Astra-- Azra-- Aza... pha... laxis?  Yes!  Azaphalaxis!  That's it!  (Tregar History Aid Another DC 10: [12] + 2 = 14 *success*)

The name Azaphalaxis brings everything into clarity for Dorn, as he remembers the stories about the red dragon clearly.  Azaphalaxis was a student of the arts, oddly enough... not something dragons were normally known for.  But legend has it that this particular one used its magical powers and abilities to work the rock in the Stonehome Mountains into interesting and amazing shapes, and it was rumored that even parts of Bordrin's Watch itself bear the marks of Azaphalaxis' work.  (Dorn History DC 10: [16] + 4 + 2 = 22 *success*)  Many sages thought that the dragon had actually taken Moradin on  as a patron, and if that is true... then perhaps this cave and doorway might be connected to Moradin's holy site, the Monastery of the Sundered Chain in some way?

The group gathers together at the mouth of the cave, and Wendigo strides forward to check the door out.  It swings outward easily... and you can see a passageway 10' in diameter beyond... moving on into the darkness.  The shifter does not need to take more than three steps into the passage before he stops, drops to a knee, then turns back to mention what he's found... tracks.  Exiting this passage into the cave.  Orc tracks, if he's not mistaken.  This might very well be the egress point that the scout party they discovered, used.  (Wendigo Perception DC 10: [4] + 10 = 14 *success*)

With congratulations passed all around for what they've found, the six quickly put their heads together to decide what they should do.  Take this passage into the mountainside to hopefully either find a back way to the monastery or more of the orcs marching through... or continue the way they have been going, towards the eventual front gate of the Sundered Chain?  The passage could easily save time and possibly take orcs by surprise, but Dorn's steed might not be able to traverse the entire way if the walls or ceiling grow narrower further in.

What path will the group choose to take?

**********

3 Successes / 2 FailureS: Challenge Check 4: SUCCESS

Reward: To be determined based upon the path the party chooses. 

SKILL CHALLENGE *SUCCEDED*: 4 OF 4


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2009)

Wendigo peers into the darkness.  Turning back to Tregar, the shifter speaks, "How are you at determining direction underground?  This could be a good path if it leads to the Monastery.  If not, it would be a foolish risk."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2009)

Dorn smiles to himself at his memory, then looks at the passageway. It'd be tight with the horse. But he was loathe to leave him. It had almost become a personal symbol, a symbol of the freedom he had been given, a symbol of the need to fight, to endure, to overcome. 

He kept the horse near, making clear his intent to keep it with them.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 2, 2009)

Gala's fingers and palm lie pressed against the stonework. she is pressing her hand into it, as if to embed the carvings on her fingers, a tactile memory. 

"If our priority is to make it to the monastery, then we should continue as before. I would prefer to follow this path, as these prints Wendigo has found indicate that this is the preferred route. Also, the knowledge of Azaphalaxis..." she looks quickly to dorn to see if she has pronounced it correctly "...is no accident. If we choose not to take the underground route  -- and I know there are reasons for that -- then I would suggest we find a way to seal this passage first, to ensure that its usefulness to our enemy ceases. They will know the path has been found, but the advantage will be ours."

Gala does not speak the other plan in her head, that even if they take the underground route still they seal the path behind them, in case they do not make it back.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 2, 2009)

"I would suggest we take the underground route, we have a better chance of succeeding if we do it this way. If we march right to the front door, it'll be a harder battle."  Tregar adds.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 6, 2009)

Gala dislikes the silence. She wants to move -- time is wasting, and here they stand at a chokepoint, where they are likely to be seen. She pulls back her hand, and insects the patterns on her palm from the rock, rubbing them with her thumb as if trying to work her way through a maze. She steps into the darkness, lightly, drawing forth her everburning torch from her backpack. It is currently hooded, but she knows that a quick pull on the cord will release the sheath and reveal the magical nonconsuming flame that burns eternally beneath it. 

She takes a few steps into the cavern, to see if there are any light sources within. She doesn't need the torch for her first concern, which is the roof. This is an old passage, and as she taps the basalt with the end of the torch, she sees flakes of shale fall away. Yes, the entrance could be closed, with a bit of work; she was sure of that. Each of the falling stones, she thinks, are like the ones she used to skip across the lake, back when she was a child. A hundred years ago. Before she discovered who she was. 

Who she was. 

Gala puts back the everburning torch in its place, and shakes off her elven form. On all fours once again she raises her tail, swishing it along as she feels the stones on the ground press into her forepaws, and leave their shallow impressions.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 6, 2009)

Wendigo stands at the entrance to the tunnel looking back and forth at his companions.  "Perhaps this is a sign from Moradin, this is what he wants us to do.  He has shown us the way, it is only up to us to take it."


----------



## The Digger (Jul 9, 2009)

"He has shown us the way, it is only up to us to take it." 

"I agree" said Henry "we are too few to assault the monastery frontally.  Surely the Gods have guided our steps here.  It would be foolish to forsake their help."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 15, 2009)

The jackal at their feet begins padding deeper and deeper into the opening. She wants to close off the entrance, but she is not going to do it alone, and none of her companions have seen the value in it. 

Here eyes begin to adjust to the dark, and as she turns around she finds she can barely see the opening, now above her and several hundred yards away, the thin silhouettes of her companions carved in outline. 

The path is well-worn and easy to follow.  That in itself is disappointing, for it points to the size of the foe they are facing. Gala warily proceeds, and hopes that her companions follow.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2009)

Dorn adjusts what weight is still on the horse to make sure it can fit through the entrance. The horse was becoming a symbol to the half-elf... and symbols had power. Carefully, he did his best to coax it into the tunnel.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Tregar will look at the others and says jovially "Well I wouldn't be much of a dwarf if I didn't take the tunnel" and begins to follow the jackal


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2009)

Wendigo enters the cave, standing sure.  Moradin has shown them the way.  If they were not to go this way, he would show it.  Keeping to the shadows, the monk follows the jackal.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2009)

The group slowly but surely makes its way into the passageway, the light from the torches reflecting off of the embedded crystal veins that run parallel to the way they travel.  Tregar is amazed at the work of this tunnel, as it on the one hand seems a completely natural fissure within the rock, but on the other hand has intricate patterns, swirls, and designs ever-so-lightly carved into its sides.  To a normal person they would be almost imperceptable, but to one blessed with the eyes of Moradin, the walls almost give off the impression of a man's (or more to the point a dragon's) life story.  A draconic prophecy, if one were so inclined to think in that manner and lived in a world slightly different than their own.

The footfalls continue echoing for more than a half-hour, as the journey takes everyone a couple miles within the mountain.  As the travel continues, the group makes note that thep passage never widens, never splits, never opens into a larger cavern or room, and gently slopes downward.  Dorn is thankful for this, for it has allowed him to lead his horse without much problems.  As far as what you are walking down... the best opinion you can fathom is that it is indeed a direct path from somewhere to the outside.  An entrance, or an escape, depending on how you look at it.

Finally, after an hour's travel... the druid's jackal eyes spot a change several dozen meters ahead.  The tunnel ends.  Or more specifically, the tunnel appears to open into something larger.  You may have finally found the head (or tail) of this passage.  She yips for silence, and then everyone moves back several more meters to give you all more distance with which to speak to each other without echoing into the chamber ahead.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking over the walls as they move, Tregar let's his hands run over the crystals and nodding his appreciation and amazement. 

Once the arrive at the chamber, the dwarf leans on his staff and whispers "Should one of you, or two maybe, check ahead out of sight and see what you can see?"

[sblock=OOC]
Tregar would but stealthiness ain't his bag baby
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 16, 2009)

Wendigo's amazement at the cave's walls was short-lived.  Once they were fully underground, the shifter fine tuned his senses to his environment.  When they came upon the end of this place, the shifter says a brief prayer to Moradin for blessing them.  "I can go, who else?"

Stealth +12


----------



## The Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Henry looked ruefully down at his heavy armour.  "I doubt I would be quiet enough for that" he whispered.  But I will be ready to come swiftly to the aid of whoever does the scouting."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: Writing at the airport, and I just lost a nice message.  Am about to board, which means this one will have to be short.  Sorry.

Gala hears Wendigo's offer and turns around, pressing her muzzle against his calf as she circles around him, indicating her willingness to go forward. As she walks along the cave wall, the dark stripes of her pelt seem to extend into the shadows themselves. Her ears are pricked, and she is ready to charge if she is noticed.

OOC: Stealth +10. Low light vision; move 7; nearby allies get the elven bonus to perception +1


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wendigo and the jackal silently move forward, easily reducing the sounds of their footfalls echoing through the tunnel.  (Wendigo Stealth: [15] + 12 = 27) (Gala Stealth: [14] + 10 = 24)

The tunnel opens into a small room about 10 foot across, and Wendigo immediately recognizes it as one of the personal cells of the brothers of the order!  You're within the Sundered Chain!  In the sleeping and living area of the monastery several hundred feet below the temple proper!  Wendigo is surprised, as he did not know that one of the cells concealed a secret passage out of the monastery, and when he silently crosses the room to look out upon the giant Hall of Heroes, he sees that you are in the room of Kalad, the dwarven high paladin of the order.

The corner cell you are in is closest to the giant northern opening of the Hall that leads to a huge set of switchback stairs that descend further down into the mountain, and the forge and workshops of Moradin's disciples there.  Standing sentry here flanking the exit, is a pair of 30-foot tall statues of grim dwarf warriors, each holding an axe, with the head down, between its feet. The statues wear helmets that conceal all but their beard. The statues do not depict particular dwarf warriors, but rather are idealized versions of Moradin’s chosen servants.

The Hall of Heroes is a good 150 feet long.  Two rows of 10-foot diameter columns support the ceiling  that reaches 100 feet overhead, and a massive statue of a dwarf warrior battling a hydra dominates the center of the room, standing nearly as tall as the ceiling.  All along either side of the room are stairs that climb 30 feet up to a landing and the entrance to one of the priests’ cells, at which Wendigo himself still stands and looks out over the room.  Braziers in each of the four corners shed light in a 10-square radius, illuminating all but the center of this massive room, and the monk knows that at the far southern end of the Hall is a circular staircase that ascends to the Sundered Chain temple.

Wendigo and Gala sneak to the edge of Kalad's cell and look out and down from the staircase into the Hall.  And the view, almost makes them both faint dead away.

The carnage in this grand hall is obscene. Dead dwarves, some still in their nightclothes, litter the floor, blood painting the gray stone tiles, walls, and columns. In the light cast by burning braziers, you see the butchers: more orcs.  They must have come up from the depths and taken the brothers and sisters by surprise... slaughtering every one to a man.  Wendigo knows that if he had been here and not on his walkabout... he would be lying there amongst his brethern as well.

Gala notices the steel resolve of Wendigo starting to icily harden, and quickly nips him on the ankle gently with her teeth... doing her best to lead him back to the others.  Centering his breathing, Wendigo closes his eyes for just a moment, and then follows her out of the Hall and back down the passage.  A plan must be made... one to eliminate this threat to the Vale, as well as avenge his family.  Thankfully... none of the orcs milling about and gruffly laughing down in the Hall seems to expect _anybody_ entering here at all.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Initiative (when necessary):

23 Henry
22 Gala
16 Tregar
14 Wendigo
13 Dorn
11 Gloomblade
9 Orc Drudge Minions [6]
9 Orog Militants [3]
9 Orc Berserker

As the reward for succeeding in the skill challenge, the party will receive a complete round's worth of actions (Standard/Move/Minor) during the surprise round, and then their complete first round.  So every character will be able to take two rounds of actions before the orcs go at the end of Round 1.

And although the map shows half the party still back in the tunnels, assume each of your actions in the surprise round begins at the doorway of Kalad's cell (Q5), where Wendigo currently is.  You can begin your move or standard actions starting from that square.


----------



## The Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Henry stuck his head out to survey the scene.  "I think we need to get stuck in quickly.  I suggest I charge out at the nearest to attract attention and get the orcs up towards myself.  Once we get them concentrated they should go down more easily to area attacks."

[sblock=OOC]Just heading out, will post actions tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

Tregar's heart stops momentarily as he enters the site of the massacre. His hands clench the staff so tight his knuckles turn white and the dwarf's eyes blaze with anger. He rushes out past the others, all sense of tactics lost on him and he shouts *"THERE'S STILL ONE DWARF WHO DRAWS BREATH HERE, COME AND TASTE MORADIN'S WRATH!"* as he points the staff and a bolt of lightning erupts from his implement. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to P9
Standard: Divine Bolts at H9 orc Vs REf; Lightning dmg (1d20+7=11, 1d6+4=8) Hits Ref 11 for 8 damage *So much for that*
Minor: 
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 41/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2009)

Wendigo hurries down the stairs, pulling a shuriken from his belt. He hurls the weapon at the orc, not seeing as if it hits it's mark or not. The shifter mentally activates his armor, it granting him the toughness of the stone around him. Moving swiftly across the room, he leaps at the orc behind the column, a flying knee towards the orc's face.

[sblock=Actions]Draw shuriken(minor). Move to L10(Dancing cobra move technique, move speed+2) Throw shuriken at orc in L14(+8 vs AC 1d4+4 damage).
Round 2: Activate Stoneskin robes encounter power: Gain 4 THP. Move to F12. Standard: Use Dancing cobra attack technique(+10 vs reflex 1d8+5 damage).  I can edit my actions if we are going to resolve one round at a time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]
Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 34+5, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Discipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Monk Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jul 18, 2009)

Henry raced out from the cell and down the stairs. His javelin flashed out and pinned an orc through the heart but as the weapon spun back to him he exchanged it for his blessed halberd ready to charge his next target.

[sblock=OOC]Surprise round[/sblock][sblock=OOC]
Move to M8. Standard attack vs H9
Ranged Basic Attack 19 vs AC: damage 8
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2168341/
Minor action change weapon.[/sblock]
Without awaiting the result of his first attack Henry rushed along the hall in an attempt to block one of the paths through between the pillars and the great statue. As he did so he espied another of the foul beasts. 

Heedless of his own safety he threw himself upon the orc his halberd slicing through the air with deadly force.
[sblock=OOC]First round:[/sblock][sblock=OOC]
Move to J13. Charge to H16: Basic Melee vs Orc at G17
Basic melee attack 16 vs AC; damage 8. marked (if it survives!)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2168363/[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]Henry Butcher Human fighter 3
Initiative: +6; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13
HP: 40, Bloodied: 22, Surge: 11, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 19, Reflex: 15, Will: 15 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Reaping Strike
Cleave
Brash Strike
Steel Serpent Strike
Passing Attack
[Flesh Seeker Halberd]
[Screaming Armour]
(Haunted Veteran)
Villains Menace
Boundless Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 18, 2009)

[sblock=Actions Surprise Round]
*Move Action*: Move 6 squares to *O9*.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions Round 1]
*Minor Action*: Draw a dagger.
*Move Action*: Move 2 squares to *O11*.
*Standard Action*: Disheartening Strike (thrown dagger) on *Orc Drudge (L15)*: 1d20+12=15 against AC.  On hit: 1d6+4=8, 2d8+3=14 total 22 dmg and _Rattling_: target suffers a -2 attack penalty until the end of Gloomblade's next turn.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
*Gloomblade the Wanderer* - Half-Orc Rogue 3
Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10 
*AC*: 18, *Fort*: 15, *Ref*: 18, *Will*: 14 -- *Speed*: 6
*HP*: 33/33, *Bloodied*: 16, *Surge Value*: 8, *Surges/Day* 6/6 
*Initiative* +5, *Action Points*: 1/1, *Second Wind*: Not Used

*Powers, Inherent*:
*At Will*: Melee Basic Attack, Disheartening Strike, Sly Flourish
*Encounter*: Furious Assault, Nasty Backswing, Sly Lunge, Tumble
*Daily*: Handspring Assault

*Powers, Item*:
*At-Will*: Acrobat Boots (Stand up from prone as a minor action).
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2009)

(OOC: As actions previous to a PC's turn may have resulted in targets being eliminated, I took the liberty of changing certain movement and target choices to best recapture the spirit of what the PC wanted to do, while maintaining speed of the game.  Hopefully this does not bother anybody.  For subsequent rounds, if you'd prefer to list secondary or tertiary moves/targets in case PCs previous to you eliminate your first selections, I am okay with that.  And you can probably already guess, but the change of a monster's diamond icon to a cross just means they are dead.)  

SURPRISE ROUND - PART I

As Gala and Wendigo relay the scene, Henry begins talking tactics and strategy, like the true warrior he is.  "I think we need to get stuck in quickly. I suggest I charge out at the nearest--"  But before he can get anything further out, he sees the eyes of Tregar the dwarf flare in an absolutely manical rage, his knuckles going white around the stave in his hand, and Henry realizes that a few minutes of strategy just isn't going to happen.  _Screw it..._ he thinks.  _Let's just see how things go._  He then immediately charges down the corridor, into the small cell, then barrels down the stairs.  And not a half-second following the fighter, the rest of the group charges after him.

23 Henry
22 Gala
16 Tregar
14 Wendigo
13 Dorn
11 Gloomblade
9 Orc Drudge Minions [6]
9 Orog Militants [3]
9 Orc Berserker

Henry rushes down the stairs, pulling a javelin out of the quiver on his back.  (Move to M8)  As he comes around the giant column, he gives the weapon a heave... and it embeds itself square in the orc's chest.  As blood spurts from the wound, the creature gurgles slightly and then drops.  (Attack H9: AC 16: [19] *hit* / [8] damage *dead*)

Remaining in her jackal form, Gala bounds down the stairs after Henry, but moves southernly alongside the pillars.   (Move to O12)  She then sees the orc standing there, taking a piss against the giant column, and she rushes up and pounces upon him, knocking the greenskin down and ripping his throat out with a ferocity that the others would be surprised about.  (Charge to M13: Pounce basic attack vs L14 Ref 12: [8] + 8 = 16 *hit* / [2] + 6 = 8 damage *dead*)

Tregar rushes down the stairs as well, but his plan to get the high ground disappears as he sees Henry take out his planned target.  Tregar decides instead to move down next to the fighter to try and take a long cross-hall shot with his bolts of divine lightning.  (Move to M13) "THERE'S STILL ONE DWARF WHO DRAWS BREATH HERE, COME AND TASTE MORADIN'S WRATH!" he exclaims in his fury, however, as he comes down the stairs, his eyes are inexorably drawn to the two dead dwarven forms lying at the base of the column.  That pang of regret is just enough to throw off his aim as the bolt barely misses the orc and it slams into the column next to him, breaking off a piece of stone.  (Divine Bolts vs E13 Ref 12: [11] *miss*)

As the invoker curses his momentary lapse, Wendigo hurries down the stairs after him, pulling a shuriken from his belt.  (Move to L10)  To protect his compatriot, he steps in front of the dwarf and then hurls the throwing star at the orc that Tregar just missed.  Wendigo's aim is true, and the shuriken slams itself directly between the orc's eyes.  (Ranged basic attack vs E13 AC 16: [11] + 8 - 2 long range = 18 *hit* / [2] + 4 = 6 *dead*)

Dorn and Gloomblade are up next in the surprise round.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 20, 2009)

OOC: Thanks for this, DEFCON; I'm very happy (especially on a foreign computer) for you to do the rolling for me.  thanks.  Here's actions for the next round:

Gala has tasted blood, and she feels the charge descend along her spine as she knows that there is more to come. The corpse beneath her right front paw is still making noises, the wound producing a bubbly froth -- Gala has punctured its lung. She knows it is as good as dead, and she tastes an arm sinew hanging from her jaw. Gala looks around quickly, and heads for another, hiding in a corner it seems, noting that the height she gains will prove useful soon.

So, heading towards the militant at Q13, using grasping claws or pounce if possible.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2009)

Bounding over the ledge with an acrobatic flair, Dorn draws forth Shimmersong, sending a low hum through the vaunted halls. With a flick of his wrist, he curses the closest standing drudge, his words slashing the orc's simple mind. [sblock=Surprise Round]Move to K7. Minor to draw sword. Standard: Cutting Words G17.[/sblock]Striding confidently to the other side of the hall, keeping an eye out, Dorn flicks his wrist again with more painful words.[sblock=First Round]Move to G12. Cutting Words on G17 if it is still alive, the other minion (B15), or some other target within 10 squares, pulling it towards him 2 squares.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDorn]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jul 20, 2009)

OOC: Henry's Round 1 actions posted above:
Charge attack on G17.


----------



## Insight (Jul 21, 2009)

*NEW ACTIONS*

[sblock=Actions Surprise Round]
*Move Action*: Move 6 squares to *O9*.
*Standard Action to Move Action*: Move 6 squares to *O15*.
*Minor Action*: Draw Vicious Shortsword +1.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions Round 1]
*Move Action*: Move 6 squares to *Q17*.
*Standard Action*: Disheartening Strike (melee vicious shortsword +1) on *Orog Militant (Q18)*: 1d20+11=23 against AC.  On hit: 1d6+4, 2d8+3=[3, 4], [2, 6, 3] total 18 dmg and _Rattling_: target suffers a -2 attack penalty until the end of Gloomblade's next turn.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
*Gloomblade the Wanderer* - Half-Orc Rogue 3
Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10 
*AC*: 18, *Fort*: 15, *Ref*: 18, *Will*: 14 -- *Speed*: 6
*HP*: 33/33, *Bloodied*: 16, *Surge Value*: 8, *Surges/Day* 6/6 
*Initiative* +5, *Action Points*: 1/1, *Second Wind*: Not Used

*Powers, Inherent*:
*At Will*: Melee Basic Attack, Disheartening Strike, Sly Flourish
*Encounter*: Furious Assault, Nasty Backswing, Sly Lunge, Tumble
*Daily*: Handspring Assault

*Powers, Item*:
*At-Will*: Acrobat Boots (Stand up from prone as a minor action).
[/sblock]

EDIT: I used the wrong bonuses for the attack, so I re-rolled them.  If you prefer I use the prior numbers, that's fine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 21, 2009)

(OOC: stonegod, I am unable to see how you are getting to K7 from your starting position of Q5 with only a Speed of 5.  The best I can see is moving P5, then dropping off the 30' platform to O5 and taking falling damage, N5, M5, L6.  Unless you want to Run, which could get you two squares closer... but you'd be at a -5 to hit and granting CA.

Your other direction of going south could take you to M8 or M9 except Henry and Tregar are still there and standing in your way... unless again you want to Run past them two more squares.

Please let me know what I'm missing or what you might want to change, if anything.)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC: Bah, forgot I had speed 5. Dorn jumped (using Athletics and Acrobatics) down from O5 to P5, went around the statue, and then onward. With only 5 move, that'll put him one square too short to use his power. So just have him double move the first round, move again, and then Cutting Words G17 or B15 or whatever


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 21, 2009)

SURPRISE ROUND - PART II

23 Henry
22 Gala
16 Tregar
14 Wendigo
13 Dorn
11 Gloomblade
9 Orc Drudge Minions [6]
9 Orog Militants [3]
9 Orc Berserker

With everyone skipping down the stairs ahead of him, Dorn chooses to waste less time by just dropping over the side of the staircase platform and landing on the ground.  (Move to P5, O5, dropping from ledge)  His intention is to just roll back to his feet and continue on moving, but it isn’t until he is falling that he discovers just a wee bit too late that there’s a body lying right at the base of this platform… and he is just not acrobatically inclined enough to avoid it without effect.  He manages to not crush the dwarven corpse, but instead lands awkwardly and hard on the stone floor.  He feels a slight pop in his left knee, and he immediately drops to the ground prone and in a bit of pain. (Falling damage 3d10 = [13] / Dorn Acrobatics check: [13] + 5 = 18 x 1/2 = 9 damage avoided / 4 damage received, target falls prone) _That didn't go as planned..._ he thinks to himself as he slowly gets back to his feet, (Minor action to stand from prone) and he then continues moving between the column and the dwarven statue (Standard action move to J8)

Gloomblade hears the cry from the bard as he lands hard, and makes the wise choice to run down the stairs with everyone else.  The halfork watches most of the other peel off to the right, so he follows Gala straight south, drawing his sword from his scabbard.  (Move action to O10 / Standard action move to O15 / Minor action to draw sword)

ROUND 1 - Part I

As orcs are falling all around him, Henry spies another one standing next to the huge hydra statue in the center of the room.  He takes off at a good clip in his direction (Move action to J13) and brings his halberd to bear… charging at the bastard at full speed!  The orc cries out as the warrior barrels down upon him and tries his best to dodge the blow… but Henry’s timing is just good enough to clip the greenskin in the neck, sending blood spurting out of his throat and dropping him to the ground.  (Charge to H16: Melee basic attack vs G17 AC 16: [16] *hit*  / [8] damage *dead*)

Gala leaps off the bloody form underneath her and springs forward, looking for new prey.  As she sees Henry take on the foe in front of them, her jackal ears pick up the sounds of another one off to her leftt, away from the main force.  Knowing that leaving an enemy alone to take shots at them from a hiding spot is a good way to be dead, she circles around the large pillar, and with her great speed, bounds up the stairs into the small cell ahead… where indeed, she finds an orog crouching within the room.  (Move action to Q17)  A low growl vibrates from within her, and with a roar, her front paws come up to rake the orc with her sharpened claws!  However, before they can find purchase, the orog brings his bastardsword up to parry her attack away.  (Grasping Claws attack vs Q18 Ref 13: [2] + 8 = 10 *miss*)

Still smarting from his lightning bolt going wide, Tregar steps up to act!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

Still cursing that his last attacks were so ineffective, Tregar hurries towards the western columns and spies a pair of orcs hiding in the side rooms. Pointing his staff at one then the other a ball of lightning flies towards each of them.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to H10
Standard: Divine Bolts at C15 &  Q18 (Not sure if I can see him) orc Vs Ref (c15); vs ref (Q18); lightning Damage (1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=21, 1d6+8=13) Hits Ref 24 & 21 for 13 damage, much better
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 41/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC:  Updated round 1 actions.

After throwing one shuriken, Wendigo moves closer to Henry.  Pullling out another throwing star, he hurls it at another orc.  It arcs through the air, whistling, and lands with a solid thud in the orc's throat.  The creature pulls the missle free only to have it's lifeblood gush over it's hands.  It collapses to the ground, dead.

[sblock=actions]Move to G16.  Draw and throw shuriken at H22.  Hit AC 19 for 8 damage.  Dead orc.  1d20+8=19, 1d4+4=8 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 34/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Discipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 22, 2009)

ROUND 1 - Part II

Tregar slides sidways across the Hall of Heroes, trying to line up shots as he goes.  (Move action to H10)  Off to his right and up in one of the cells he spies an orc coming to the doorway… and the dwarf immediately aims his staff and fires another divine bolt into the beast.  With a grunt, the orc stumbles forward and falls off the platform, crying out a wonderful Wilhelm scream before landing on his head and snapping his neck on the stone below.  However, a quick look around shows the invoker that there is nobody else in view that is within range.  (Divine Bolts vs B15 Ref 12: [24] *hit* / [13] damage *dead* / no other enemies within LOS and range)

Brother Wendigo moves up the hall closer to Henry at the statue.  (Move action to G16)  Pulling out another throwing star, he hurls it at another orc.  (Minor action to draw weapon)  It arcs through the air, whistling, and landing with a solid thud in the orc's throat. The creature pulls the missile free… only to have it's lifeblood gush over it's hands. It collapses to the ground, dead as well.  (Shuriken vs H22 AC 16: [19] *hit / [8] damage *dead*)

Dorn draws forth Shimmersong, sending a low hum through the vaunted halls. (Minor action to draw weapon)  He strides confidently forward through the hall, keeping an eye out for anything still moving.  (Move action to I13)  Incredibly, even with Henry and Wendigo in front of him… Dorn is just barely is able to see an orog up ahead between the circular platform the hydra statue is on, and the column rising to the ceiling.  (E21 3 of 4 corners blocked – superior cover: -5 to hit)  With a flick of his wrist, he curses the orog so severely that his words slash the orog’s simple mind, causing it to stumble forward, further into view.  (Cutting Words vs E21 Will 14: [20] + 6 - 5 cover = 21 *critical hit* / 13 max + [5] = 18 damage / target pulled 2 squares to G19)

Finally, Gloomblade glances upwards and sees Galatea trying to take on the orog in the small cell.  With the others seemingly having the rest of the enemies well in hand, he circles the base of the stairs and then bounds up them to take his place next to the jackal.  (Move action to P17)  Even from the doorway, he is able to slash with his shortsword and catch the orog unawares, opening a large gash in the creature’s torso.  (Disheartening Strike vs Q18 AC 20: [23] – 2 cover = 21 *hit* / [7] + [11] SA = 18 damage / target takes -2 to attack until end of Gloomblade’s next turn)

The orc berserker in the back of the room watches impotently as his comrades drop all around him.  The rage builds up within him, and he bellows throughout the hall.  "YOU DARE?!?  YOU DARE?!?  YOU DIE!!! DIE!!!  KILL THEM!!! KILL THEM ALL!!!"  The orogs hesitate for the merest second to allow their commander to choose his target, (Orog Militants hold action) and the berserker screams a bloody rage before charging forward, his greataxe swinging wildly.  Brother Wendigo barely has time to get his hands up before the axe comes down and catches him across the shoulder with the flat side of the axe head.  (Charge to G17: Greataxe basic attack vs Wendigo AC 18: [13] + 8 +1 charge = 22 *hit* / [9] + 5 = 14 damage)

With the target of the orc’s wrath selected… the orogs make their own choices.  The first orog militant shakes off the words of Dorn Tirae and moves forward… his platemail clanging, his heavy shield held in front of him, his hand reaching down to pull his bastard sword free.  The orog then steps in next to the berserker to go after the monk.  (G19 Minor action to draw weapon / Move action to F17)  The orog swings the sword with a wide arc and catches Wendigo a second time, this relentless attack sending the monk back a step and allowing the orog to step forward to continue his assault.  Wendigo realizes that he needs to take out this militant orog if he hopes to survive!  (Relentless attack vs Wendigo AC 18: [10] + 10 = 20 *hit* / [2] + 4 = 6 damage / Wendigo pushed 1 square, Militant shift into vacated square G16 as free action / Wendigo is Marked until Militant’s next turn)

The second militant hears the sounds of his compatriot being assaulted up in one of the small cells, and moves forward in an attempt to come to his aid.  With a determination and an enemy in view, he rushes up the stairs to face off against the halfork in the doorway… however he is unable to bring his sword to bear yet.  (K24 Minor action to draw weapon / Move action to L19 / Standard action move to O17)

The third orog militant hears the arrival of his friend, and quickly draws his bastard sword while shifting in the cell to put the interlopers between them.  (Q18 Minor action to draw weapon / Move action to Shift to R17)  He then tries to swing at the jackal with his sword... however Gloomblade's attack weakened his resolve enough that it sends the sword too high, sparking against the wall of the cell.  (Bastard sword attack vs Gala AC 20: [5] + 10 - 2 disheartened = 13 *miss*)

Henry Butcher sees the battle is now truly joined!

*END OF ROUND 1*

23 Henry
22 Gala
16 Tregar
14 Wendigo 14/34 bloodied / marked by G16
13 Dorn
11 Gloomblade
9 Orc Berserker
9 Orog Militant G16 -18
9 Orog Militant O17
9 Orog Militant R17 -18


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC:  Ouch!  I knew I should have stood back until they were marked!  Wendigo will delay until after Dorn.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Seeing the monk in dire straits, Tregar springs into action moving closer to his allies. Taking his staff in two hands and slamming one of the butt ends on the ground a tremendous thunderclap erupts overhead.

"Moradin's judgement upon you!" Tregar shouts, his staff directing the thunder towards his enemies and blasting them away.

Seeing the orc beserker unaffected by his blast, Tregar calls out "I offer you a choice, no further aggression for Moradin's boon, refuse and his vengeance upon you" to the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to H13
Standard: Thunder of Judgement at G16, G17, & O17  vs Fort (G16, G17, & O17); thunder damage (+3 from covenant of wrath bonus) (1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=19, 1d6+8=12) Hits G16 fort 23 for 12 damage and push to G20, G17 misses (I'm guessing), and O17 would hit Fort 19, if that hits push to O21
Minor: n/a
Action Point: Offering of Justice to the Beserker (If it attacks before the end of its next turn it takes Radiant Damage (2d10+5=14), if it doesn't attack it gains 5 temp hp)
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 41/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jul 22, 2009)

Henry screamed at the beasts before him "Filth! Now meet your maker!"

Unfortunately, as he swung his halberd, the movement of his opponents and of Wendigo badly distracted his aim and his strike went very awry.

And then, expecting a severe reaction from the enemy, he activated the power of his armour. With a loud screech a horrific sound came from the mouths that appeared all over the scaled surface.

[sblock=OOC]Standard Reaping Strike - Miss - Roll Lookup
Minor action - activate Screaming armour: Enemies within 5 squares take -2 to attack rolls till end of my next turn[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 23, 2009)

Seeing an opportunity to strike the big target, Gloomblade slips away from the lesser chattle and dashes across the battlefield.

[sblock=Actions Round 2]
*Move Action*: Move 6 squares to *J14*.  As part of this movement, Gloomblade is jumping from his current spot to the other side of the stairs.  I am going to assume that the prone Orc, being on the other side of the stairs, will be unable to gain an Opportunity Attack on Gloomblade.  If he does, then so be it.
*Standard Action*: Handspring Assault as part of a charge to *G16* against *Orc Berserker*: 1d20+10=12 vs. AC.  Gonna assume that's a miss.  Thankfully, it's reliable.
*Free Action*: Nasty Backswing against *Orc Berserker*: 1d20+11=22 vs AC.  On hit, activate Furious Assault for an additional 1d6 dmg (plus Sneak Attack): 2d6+8, 2d8+3=[6, 3, 8], [1, 5, 3] = 28 (edited for Dorn's bonus) damage! - and shift 1 square to *F17*.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
*Gloomblade the Wanderer* - Half-Orc Rogue 3
Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10 
*AC*: 18, *Fort*: 15, *Ref*: 18, *Will*: 14 -- *Speed*: 6
*HP*: 33/33, *Bloodied*: 16, *Surge Value*: 8, *Surges/Day* 6/6 
*Initiative* +5, *Action Points*: 1/1, *Second Wind*: Not Used

*Powers, Inherent*:
*At Will*: Melee Basic Attack, Disheartening Strike, Sly Flourish
*Encounter*: Furious Assault, Nasty Backswing, Sly Lunge, Tumble
*Daily*: Handspring Assault

*Powers, Item*:
*At-Will*: Acrobat Boots (Stand up from prone as a minor action).
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 23, 2009)

the approach of Gloomblade pins Gala in the small cubicle with her opponent. In closed spaces, I'm not as good...I'm better when I move, she thinks to herself. As if he reads her thoughts, however, Gloomblade makes an impressive bounce away, leaving her with two of the militant opponents. They don't have a chance, she thinks, as she growls and attacks.

[sblock=Actions Round 2]
I think this will work, but it means delaying until Gloomblade has sprung away, so waiting until init 10. Then:

Shift to the vacated P17, to attack the wounded Militant at O17 with Predator's Furry (Encounter 3; +8 vs Reflex, 1d6+6 and dazed until end of my next turn if successful, then shift up to 5 squares for secondary attack; back to Q 17, +8 vs. Reflex of Militant at R 17, again 1d6+6 and dazed if successful).

Will use Elven accuracy if either attack fails.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
*Gala* - Elf Druid 3
Passive Perception: 23, Passive Insight: 15 
*AC*: 20, *Fort*: 14, *Ref*: 18, *Will*: 19 -- *Speed*: 8
*HP*: 34/34, *Bloodied*: 17, *Surge Value*: 8, *Surges/Day* 8/8 
*Initiative* +9, *Action Points*: 1/1, *Second Wind*: Not Used

*Powers, Inherent*:
*At Will*: Grasping Claws (Melee Basic Attack), Pounce, Call of the Beast
*Encounter*: Elven Accuracy, Cull the Herd, Predator's Flurry
*Daily*: Savage Frenzy, Fleet Pursuit

*Powers, Item*:
*Daily*: Predator Armor (+1 to attack and damage against an enemy that shifts).
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 23, 2009)

ROUND 2 - Part I

Henry screams at the berserker before him.  "Filth! Now meet your maker!"  Unfortunately, as he swings his halberd, the movement of the orc and of Wendigo badly distracts his aim and his strike goes horribly awry.  However, the ferocity of the attack is still able to cause the berserker a bit of mental anguish.  (Reaping Strike vs Berserker AC 15: [1] + 8 = 9 *miss* / 4 damage on Miss)  To couple with this, Henry activates the power of his armor, causing a loud, screeching, horrific sound to come from the dozens of mouths that appear all over the scaled surface.  It is distracting enough that it throws the orc off-balance a bit.  (An enemy within 5 squares take -2 to attack rolls till end of Henry’s next turn)

The approach of Gloomblade pins Gala in the small cubicle with her opponent. _In closed spaces, I'm not as good... I'm better when I move..._ she thinks to herself.  The elf pauses for a second to consider her options, when Glomblade suddenly says he is going to go after the orc leader to make some space.  Gala smiles inwardly and waits until he does so.  (Hold action)

Seeing the monk in dire straits, Tregar springs into action moving closer to his allies.  (Move action to H13)  Taking his staff in two hands and slamming one of the butt ends on the ground, a tremendous thunderclap erupts overhead.  "Moradin's judgement upon you!" Tregar shouts, his staff directing the thunder towards his enemies and blasting them away.  (Thunder of Judgment attack vs G16 Fort 17: [23] *hit* / [12] damage / Push target 4 squares to G20)  (Thunder of Judgment attack vs Orc Berserker Fort 17: [13] *miss*)  (Thunder of Judgment attack vs O17 Fort 17: [19] *hit* / [12] damage / Push target 4 squares)

The thunderclap staggers one of the orogs backward past his orc commander, who himself is fortunately able to withstand the thunderous fury.  However, the second orog militant gets blasted by the force of thunder so badly, that he is tossed backwards off the staircase, crashing down to the flagstones below.  (Saving throw to avoid push off stairs: [7] *fail* / 2d10 falling damage: [11] damage / target falls prone in P18) 

Seeing the orc beserker unaffected by his blast, Tregar calls out "I offer you a choice… no further aggression for Moradin's boon, refuse and his vengeance upon you!"  The orc berserker has to wait a few phases before deciding on whether to take the dwarf’s offer.

Having been injured severely, Brother Wendigo must decide whether to continue his attack or wait for Dorn Tirae to speak him flowery words to make his boo-boos go away.

23 Henry
16 Tregar
14 Wendigo 14/34 bloodied / marked by G16
13 Dorn
11 Gloomblade
22 Gala
9 Orc Berserker -4 / -2 to attack until end of next turn
9 Orog Militant G20 -30 bloodied
9 Orog Militant O17 -12
9 Orog Militant P18 -29 bloodied / prone


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: Pushing that orc is going to force me to alter Gloomblade's movement.  Please see the *newer* version, which I will go edit now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: Is the berzerker marked by Henry? It was not mentioned but I should ask.  The latest I'll post will be tomorrow night.


----------



## The Digger (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: Yes: should have said but it was a hurried post.  Sorry!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2009)

Hiding the pain in his ankle, Dorn sings an inspiring dwarven hymn Wendigo likely remembers from his youth. It strengthens the shifter's resolve and he steps boldly forward. The half-elf then moves aside the monk, and attempts a cunning strike, cutting with surprising ferocity. Strike the fool while he's pained! [sblock=Second Round]Minor: Majestic Word on Wendigo, HS+4 hp and slide Wendigo to G16 if he wants. ove to F16. Cunning Ferocity vs G17: Ref 21, 6hp and all allies gain +2 to damage to it until end of Dorn's turn.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDorn]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 34/38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2009)

stonegod said:


> [sblock=Second Round]Minor: Majestic Word on Wendigo, HS+4 hp and slide Wendigo to G16 if he wants. ove to F16. Cunning Ferocity vs G17: Ref 21, 6hp and all allies gain +2 to damage to it until end of Dorn's turn.[/sblock]




OOC: I'll add this to Gloomblade's damage!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2009)

Bolstered by Dorn's words, Wendigo moves away from the orc berzerker, using his own spirit to give him further energy.  Using his great speed to move around the column, the shifter sees his orc adversary once more and Wendigo closes the distance, giving the orc the opportunity to strike at him.  As he shifts into place, the monk snaps a kick out at the orc's leg, quickly following it up with a punch towards it's ugly face.

[sblock=Actions]Minor:  Use Harmonious Discipline to gain +4 temp hp.  Once the temp hp is gone I gain a +4 to damage on my next attack.  Move:  Dancing cobra move action to G21 which will provoke an OA from the berzerker, which triggers Henry's free attack.  If militant takes an OA, I gain an addtional +4 damage.  Dancing cobra standard attack:  +10 vs reflex, 1d8+5 damage.  Total possible damage would be 1d8+13(temp hp gone and militant takes OA.  AC for OA is 20(defensive mobility feat).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 26+4/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 7/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Discipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]

[sblock=Defcon]You list me at having a max hp of 30.  It's supposed to be 34.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 30, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 30, 2009)

(ENWorld's lag issues are causing problems on my end to update things.  My apologies.  Once Morrus gets everything running smoothly again, I'll update.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ROUND 2 - Part II

After being crushed by the orcs previously, Wendigo pauses a moment to catch his breath.  (Hold action)

Dorn takes the opportunity to sing an inspiring dwarven hymn that Wendigo likely remembers from his youth. It strengthens the shifter's resolve and he steps boldly forward.  (Minor action: Majestic Word on Wendigo: heals 8 + 4 = 12 HP / shifts him 1 square to G16)  The half-elf then moves aside the monk, (Move action to F16) and catches the berserker with a cunning strike, cutting with surprising ferocity. Strike the fool while he's pained!  (Cunning Strike vs Berserker Ref 13: [21] *hit* / [6] damage / all allies gain +2 to damage vs Berserker until end of Dorn’s next turn)

Bolstered by Dorn's words, Wendigo moves away from the orc berzerker, using his own spirit to give him further energy. (Minor action: Harmonious Discipline: +4 THP)  Using his great speed to move around the column, the shifter sees his orc adversary once more and Wendigo closes the distance.  (Move action to G21: triggers OAs from Berserker and G20)

As he hurried past the berserker, the orc’s bloodrage cannot stop him from taking a wild swing at the monk with his great axe, which unfortunately for him goes wide.  (Melee Basic Attack vs Wendigo AC 20: [5] + 8 = 13 *miss*)  This opens the underside of his body to Henry, who tries to sneak in a cut with his polearm… and the warrior connects with his!  (Melee Basic Attack vs Berserker AC 15: [18] + 8 = 26 *hit* / [2] + 5 = 7 damage)

Wendigo comes around the large pillar and cuts across the orog militant’s field of view, which allows the orog to try and catch the monk as well.  Despite Wendigo’s agility, the orog is successful, and Wendigo takes a slice across his upper thigh from the militant’s bastard sword (Melee Basic Attack vs Wendigo AC 20: [13] + 10 = 23 *hit* / [5] + 4 = 9 - 4 THP = 5 damage and target is marked until end of orog’s next turn)

As the monk shifts into place, he snaps a kick out at the orc's leg, quickly following it up with a punch towards its ugly face.  The attacks are *devastating*, and the monk’s fist hits with such force that it snaps the orog’s neck back and drops him to the ground in a heap.  (Dancing Cobra vs G20 Ref 13: [11] + 10 = 21 *hit* / [8] + 5 + 4 + 4 = 21 damage *dead*) 

From the top of the high staircase, Gloomblade sees all the action taking place on the far side of the statue… and sensing an opportunity to strike the big target, he slips away from the lesser chattle and dashes across the battlefield.  (Move action to J14)  As his comes in from the north, he spies a space between the fighter and bard… and with incredible agility and momentum he bounces and springs into the space, although his sword swing gets parried as it comes in.  (Charge action: Move to G17 / Handspring Assault vs Berserker AC 15: [12] *miss*)  To his credit, however, Gloomblade maintains the arc of his blade even after the greataxe blocked his swing, and he brings it back around and up and over and embeds it into the berserker’s shoulder!  (Free action: Nasty Backswing + Furious Assault vs Berserker AC 15: [22] *hit* / [6] + 8 + 3 FA + 9 SA + 2 Dorn = 28 damage)  The halfork then skips lithely out of the orc’s line of sight.  (Shift to F17)

With the second orog having fallen from the stairs and Gloomblade skipping away, Galatea now has more space with which to move.  _They don't have a chance_, she thinks to herself, as she growls and attacks with her jackal jaws.  She snaps at the militant’s knee and rips out a hunk of flesh, which dazes him with a sharp bolt of agonizing pain (Predator’s Flurry vs R17 Ref 13: [6] + 8 = 14 *hit* / [5] + 6 = 11 damage / target dazed until end of Gala’s next turn)  She then quickly skitters backwards and down the tall staircase, in order to leap upon the orog laying prone on the hard stone.  She rakes him with her claws, and this also dazes the enemy with a bolt of pain.  (Shift to O18 / Predator’s Flurry vs P18 Ref 13: [17] + 8 + 2 CA = 27 *hit* / [3] + 6 = 9 damage / target dazed until end of Gala’s next turn)

The berserker screams bloody murder as he is besieged on all sides, but his anger remains directed at the human who has hurt him more than anyone.  He whirls his greataxe at Henry with as much force as he can, and the fighter is not able to get his halberd up to parry the blow.  It not only connects, but the Warrior’s Surge re-energizes the bloodied berserker.  (Warrior’s Surge vs Henry AC 19: [15] + 8 - 2 = 21 *hit* / [7] + 5 = 12 damage / berserker regains 16 HP if bloodied)  As soon as this happens, however, the power of Moradin smites him for not accepting his gracious offer of peace.  (Offering Of Justice not accepted: 14 damage)

The orog militant still up in the cell starts limping out on his bum leg and slowly makes his way down the stairs, trying to follow up on the druid that bit him.  (Dazed action: Move to N17)  The other orog groans in pain as he pulls himself up and back to his feet, his eyes narrowed in furioys anger at the jackal that is hunched above him.  (Dazed action: Stand up from prone)

We then return back to the top of the fight.  

23 Henry 33/45
16 Tregar
13 Dorn
14 Wendigo 21/34
11 Gloomblade
22 Gala
9 Orc Berserker -43 / marked by Henry  / -2 to attack until end of Henry’s next turn / +2 to damage against him until end of Dorn’s next turn 
9 Orog Militant G20 -51 dead
9 Orog Militant N17 -33 bloodied / dazed until end of Gala’s next turn
9 Orog Militant P18 -38 bloodied / dazed until end of Gala’s next turn


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Great to start it back up again. Quick Question: with the beserker acting did it take the 14 Radiant damage from my Offering of Jusitce power? Just wanted to confirm

Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Great to start it back up again. Quick Question: with the beserker acting did it take the 14 Radiant damage from my Offering of Jusitce power? Just wanted to confirm.




I had forgotten that one... thanx for reminding me.  I've edited the post to add the 14 damage into his action.

Good to be back!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=DEFCON]Should I be at 21 hp at the start of my turn? (26+4 where the four is the temp hp.) Five damage after the thp puts me at 21 right?[/sblock]

Wendigo sees the elf/jackal cornered. His legs pump as he sprints over to her. With a mental thought his plain-colored clothes harden his skin, giving him resilience. Inside the guard of the orc, the shifter elbows the orc in the throat and follows it up with a knee to the gut.

[sblock=Actions]Minor: Activate Stoneskin robes(gain 5 thp).
Move: Move to M17(10 squares, dance of swords move technique, careful to avoid OA).
Standard: Dance of swords on N17, free to flurry it adding 5 damage if I hit(total 25). dance of swords vs reflex of N17 with combat adv (1d20+12=15, 2d8+7=21) Free: Flurry of blows on N17 and activate fleshseeker unarmed strike( +1 on next attack roll)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 21+5/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 7/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Discipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 7, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Should I be at 21 hp at the start of my turn? (26+4 where the four is the temp hp.) Five damage after the thp puts me at 21 right?




You're right.  I had added 4 HPs to give you 25 because I thought I had done all math previously using your 30 HP listing (so I added 4 to both your max total and current total).  But having just now gone back to check the past round, I realize that I _had_ started you and the math at 34 HPs, I just mistyped it at 30 in the initiative list.  (You took 14 from the berserker, 6 from the militant, total of 20 damage, 34 - 20 = 14 as I had listed.

I've gone above to edit things back the way they should be.  Thanx for keeping an eye out!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 9, 2009)

The howl of the jackal sounds distant to those that hear it, but to the Orogs' ears, it is loud, and immediate, and threatening. Gala's tail brushes along the large column behind her, as she uses it to guide her sidestep. She then springs on one of the wounded Orogs, her claws raking its already mutilated flesh.

[sblock=Actions Round 3]
Gala shifts to O19, and attacks the Orog at P 18 with Grasping Claws (+8 vs. AC, 1d8+6 if successful; victim slowed.

Will use Elven accuracy if attack fails.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
*Gala* - Elf Druid 3
Passive Perception: 23, Passive Insight: 15 
*AC*: 20, *Fort*: 14, *Ref*: 18, *Will*: 19 -- *Speed*: 8
*HP*: 34/34, *Bloodied*: 17, *Surge Value*: 8, *Surges/Day* 8/8 
*Initiative* +9, *Action Points*: 1/1, *Second Wind*: Not Used

*Powers, Inherent*:
*At Will*: Grasping Claws (Melee Basic Attack), Pounce, Call of the Beast
*Encounter*: Elven Accuracy, Cull the Herd, Predator's Flurry
*Daily*: Savage Frenzy, Fleet Pursuit

*Powers, Item*:
*Daily*: Predator Armor (+1 to attack and damage against an enemy that shifts).
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 9, 2009)

The strike from the orc jolted Henry and reminded him of the folly of getting too close. He nimbly jinked backwards and, from a short distance away, brought his halberd crashing down on the enraged greenskin before him.

[sblock=OOC]Shift to H15: Brash Strike: 18 vs AC; 16 damage. Henry grants CA to the Berserker till start of my next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Initiative: +6; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13
HP: 40, Bloodied: 22, Surge: 11, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 19, Reflex: 15, Will: 15 — Speed: 5  
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
COLOR=lime]Reaping Strike
Cleave
Brash Strike[/COLOR]
Steel Serpent Strike
Passing Attack
[Flesh Seeker Halberd]
[Screaming Armour]
(Haunted Veteran)
Villains Menace
Boundless Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

A smug look on his face, Dorn too steps back and taunts the berserker with words that fall flat. Cursing his luck, he does note the jackal's luck with the militants and congratulates her, giving her some strength. [sblock=Third Round]Shift to G15; Cutting Words vs. Beserker:  Use Virtue of Valor to give Gala 4 THP for bloodying one of the orcs.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDorn]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 34/38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

[URL="https://www.enworld.org/index.php?posts/4807353/"]Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

*Round 3*

Tregar sees Gala about to be overwhelmed by their enemies and he levels his staff at the pair of Orogs. Two bolts of lightning fly out, shaped like hammers, and slam into the foes. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move: n/a
Standard: DIvine Bolts at N17 & P18 (assuming I have LOE, if not switch P18 to Orc Beserker.Vs Ref (N17); Vs Ref (P18); Lightning dmg (1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=26, 1d6+5=11) Hits 21 Ref for N17 & 26 Ref for P18 (or beserker) for 11 lightning damage
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 41/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=Dorn or Henry]
OOC: Is there any way one of your characters could shift to G16 so Gloomblade could then shift and get a flank against the Berserker?[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Henry has already moved unfortunately[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2009)

OOC: Dorn is using a ranged attack, so that'd provoke an OA if he shifted there instead. If he's still marked by Henry, I'd do it, but polearms don't threaten at range.


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=Actions Round 3]
*Move Action*: Shift 1 square to *G18*.
*Standard Action*: Sly Lunge against *Orc Berserker*: 1d20+9=27 vs. AC.  On hit, 2d6+10=16 damage and Gloomblade has Combat Advantage against the Orc Berserker until the end of his next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
*Gloomblade the Wanderer* - Half-Orc Rogue 3
Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10 
*AC*: 18, *Fort*: 15, *Ref*: 18, *Will*: 14 -- *Speed*: 6
*HP*: 33/33, *Bloodied*: 16, *Surge Value*: 8, *Surges/Day* 6/6 
*Initiative* +5, *Action Points*: 1/1, *Second Wind*: Not Used

*Powers, Inherent*:
*At Will*: Melee Basic Attack, Disheartening Strike, Sly Flourish
*Encounter*: Furious Assault, Nasty Backswing, Sly Lunge, Tumble
*Daily*: Handspring Assault

*Powers, Item*:
*At-Will*: Acrobat Boots (Stand up from prone as a minor action).
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Apologies for the delay in getting this up.  Work's a bit crazy due to covering vacations.

ROUND 3

The strike from the orc jolts Henry and reminds him of the folly of getting too close. He nimbly jinks backwards (Shift to H15) and, from a short distance away, brings his halberd crashing down on the enraged greenskin before him.  (Brash Strike vs Berserker AC 15: [18] *hit* / [16] damage / Henry grants Berserker combat advantage until end of next turn)

Tregar sees Gala about to be overwhelmed by their enemies and he levels his staff at the pair of orogs. Two bolts of lightning fly out, shaped like hammers, and slam into the foes.  (Divine Bolts vs N17 Ref 13: [21] *hit* / [11] damage) (Divine Bolts vs P18 Ref 15 cover: [26] *hit* / [11] damage *dead*)

A smug look on his face, Dorn takes two steps back (Shift to G15) and taunts the berserker with words that fall flat. (Cutting Words vs Berserker Will 12: [8] *miss*)  Cursing his luck, he does note the jackal's luck with the militants and congratulates her, giving her some strength.  (Virtue of Valor: Gala gains 4 THP)

Wendigo sees the elf/jackal cornered. His legs pump as he sprints over to her. (Dance Of Swords Move to M16)  With a mental thought his plain-colored clothes harden his skin (Minor to activate Stoneskin Robes: +5 THP) giving him resilience. Inside the guard of the orog, the shifter elbows him in the throat and follows it up with a knee to the gut. (Dance Of Swords w/CA vs N17 Ref 13: [15] *hit* / [21] + 5 flurry = 26 damage *dead* / activate fleshseeker unarmed strike: +1 to next attack roll)

Gloomblade slides around the berserker in its fury (Shift to G18) and from behind is easily able to lunge forward to catch the greenskin in the kidneys with his blade. (Sly Lunge vs Berserker AC 15: [27] *hit* / [16] damage / Berserker grants CA to Gloomblade until edn of Gloomblade’s next turn)

Finally, Gala’s jackal eyes see that both her orog prey have fallen to other men.  So she quickly spins on her hind paws and sprints at full speed around the large statue, sneaking right past Henry and Dorn to launch herself into the face of the berserker. (Move to H18)  Her paws fly up and rake at the berserker’s face in a furious flurry, and they draw the last remaining blood from the orc.  With a weakened gurgle, the berserker drops to a knee, and then falls face-first to the ground.  (Grasping Claws vs Berserker Ref 13: [13] + 8 = 21 *hit* / [7] + 6 = 13 damage *dead*)

The group circles back together following the quick battle, and are able to take a few moments to catch their breath, and then really, truly see the carnage that is before them.  It is not a pleasant sight, by any stretch of the imagination.

23 Henry 33/45
16 Tregar
13 Dorn
14 Wendigo 25/34 +5 THP / +1 to next attack roll
11 Gloomblade
22 Gala +4 THP
9 Orc Berserker -67 dead 
9 Orog Militant G20 -51 dead
9 Orog Militant N17 -70 dead
9 Orog Militant P18 -49 dead


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone keep an ear and eye out, in case these louts have reinforcements. He signals the dwarven and orcish corpses to the others. Meanwhile, we should determine if there are any signs or clues about what happened and how it happened here. Seeing the dwarf form Moradin's sign, the half-elf cuts in,  Tregar, pray for them if you wish, but they will all rest better when they are avenged. The dead have infinite patience..

OOC: Dorn will start a search.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 21, 2009)

The shifter looks around while taking deep breaths.  The battle was a quick and bloody one.  The orcs didn't stand a chance.  Neither did the dwarves.  Wendigo kneels and examines the bodies.  Was there any orc bodies about or was it a one-sided slaughter?  Wendigo joins Tregar in any rites he wishes performed.

[sblock=ooc]I'll take a short rest and spend one surge.

Post combat Stats:

Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 29/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 6/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Dicipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 22, 2009)

Gala looks at the Orc Berserker bleeding out beneath her paws. His armor lies about him  now with plates hanging at odd angles, and it is an easy thing to get her muzzle between the gaps, and tear a large part of the creature's though away, a nice quick snack.

From where she stands she makes a quick scan of the large hallway. Her comrades are fine. While the others begin a search, she moves herself to the base of the large central stair case.

The two statues in the corner look somewhat suspicious, and Gala leaps over an imagined line drawn between them, on a whim.

At the stair base, she listens for any movement from above, feeling to see if there is any breeze on her whiskers (or, more precisely, if there is any change of breeze that would indicate a door being opened at the top, or bodies descending the stair); securing this end of the hall while her friends catch their breath.

[sblock=Post combat]
Gala heads to I 30, taking a look at the things at C 29 and P 29, and leaping (running start!) over I 29. After a perception check (+13), she nestles into H31, ready shift into H30 if anyone should appear.

She catches her breath.

In taking sentry duty, she is preventing those searching from getting the Group Awareness bonus of +1 perception.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 22, 2009)

Henry fropped to one knee and made a quick prayer to Moradin for the souls of the dead dwarves. Then, nodding in agreement with Dorn, he started to look for any clue as to what happened, or how.

"True enough, folks.  We cannot spend to much time here.  So let's be about it."

[sblock=Perception] 25:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Henry Butcher Human fighter 3
Initiative: +6; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13
HP: 44/45, Bloodied: 22, Surge: 11, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 19, Fort: 19, Reflex: 15, Will: 15 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Reaping Strike
Cleave
Brash Strike
Steel Serpent Strike
Passing Attack
Flesh Seeker Halberd
Screaming Armour]
(Haunted Veteran)
Villains Menace
Boundless Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Tregar will listen to Dorn's words and shoot a look of contempt to the bard. "I am no cleric of the Dwarffather, one of them could read these poor dwarves their rites. I will punish those who committed this cowardly act against them. These" he says gesturing to the orcs "will make a great feast for the carrion creatures. I am ready whenever you are done recovering your strength"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Dorn begins a quick search of the orc bodies and discovers several purses filled with coin.  There is a mix of gold and silver pieces in each purse... most of them branded with obvious orcish mark, while a few others bear the symbols of Elsir Vale stamping.  A quick deduction tells the bard that while these bastards all had some of their own coin brought from the far side of the Stonehome... they probably have ransacked the area here of what they could find.  Although a quick count tells Dorn that it was not much.  (Collect 50 gp and 400 sp)

Wendigo and Henry both give quick prayers to the souls of the dead here, and the monk feels the weight of his loss begin to press upon him.  These were his brothers and sisters... struck down like so much cattle at a slaughterhouse.  As the two begin taking stock of the situation, Wendigo comes to the conclusion that most of the monks here were in their bunks asleep, based upon bedclothes and how far many of them didn't really get out of their cells.  (Wendigo INT check TN 10: [17] + 0 = 17 *success*)  And based upon the smell... Henry suspects the attacks were at least a week ago most likely.  (Henry Heal check TN 15: [17] + 3 = 20 *success*)

Gala trots southward to the base of the huge wrought-iron circular staircase and puts her two forepaws up upon the first step.  Her gaze goes upwards... staring through the metal slats of the steps.  It is a long way up, and with a quick sniff she can tell that orcs have gone this way.  (Gala Perception check TN 12: [10] + 13 = 23 *success*)  There most likely are many more above them all, more than a dozen at least, in what Wendigo identifies as the temple proper 200 feet above them.

Tregar heads to the north end of the Hall of Heroes, passing between the two statues.  As he continues forward, the sounds of various echoes come to his ears.  His dwarven mind's eye can tell that the path ahead must open up into a much larger cavern.  (Tregar Perception TN 15: [13] + 5 = 18 *success*)  However, with but faint light reflecting on its way towards him, he would need to move further north to get a better sense of what is ahead and the shape of the cavern to the north.  (Tregar Dungeoneering TN 15: [5] + 7 = 12 *failure*)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2009)

As they all relay the information of their findings, Wendigo speaks to their next plan of action.  "Let us head upstairs.  More enemies lurk up there, and it would be wise to take them before they discover our actions down here."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 25, 2009)

Gala trots behind a pillar and emerges as a small elf. She is blushing when she sees she has not been discreet, and adjusts the leather of her armour awkwardly. Her fingers pull through her short hair as she shivers unconsciously. She licks her teeth. "Um, hi." she begins, her arm waving at the elbow somewhat awkwardly -- she is not used ot this body she wears. "Excuse me. I agree with Wendigo. We want to remove the danger upstairs. I'm wondering if it make sense to try to lure some of them down here though. That way it would be them emerging from the bottleneck of the staircase, and not us. If they thought there were only one, or perhaps two opponents, or even some undfferentiated noise, um, like me, I mean..." Her voice trails off, as she hopes she has made her idea clear.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 25, 2009)

"I think that is a good idea, Gala but I am worried about how little we know.  We arrived through a secret entrance, what if there are more of them?  We could be here at the base of the stairs and orcs could come from somewhere else to get behind us."

He considered his words carefully "Perhaps someone could sneak upstairs to get a better idea of what's up there?  I hesitate to ask this because there's no point me trying to do that" he gestured to his armour "but I don't like to put someone else in danger."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=Wendigo] Wendigo, you know that at the top of the circular stair it ends in a trap door that flips open, and which is almost exactly in the center of the large octagonal monastery (directly next to the altar).  If anyone is inside the temple, there is pretty much no chance of being able to take the room by surprise (and even just opening the trap a hair to see what little they can has a good chance of being noticed by anyone in the room paying half-attention.)

You also know that the north end of the Hall of Heroes leads to a long series of stairs down into the mountain and all of the workshops and forges for the monastery. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

"There's some sort of large cavern to the north. I agree we gotta kill the enemies behind us before the ones before us." Tregar agrees looking expectantly at one of the others to head up first.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 26, 2009)

Wendigo speaks up again at Gala's and Henry's idea.  The shifter shakes his head, his bald head shining in the firelight.  "No chance of sneaking up.  The stairs lead to a trapdoor that opens to a large room.  If the trapdoor so much as squeaked open, we'd be given away.  I am no good fighting in tight quarters, so I would prefer to fight above."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wendigo gives a quick description of the monastery itself that is above them at the head of the circular stairs.  The main walkway is a large cross shape with an altar dead center at the top of a dais.  The pews all sit about five feet below the giant cross walkway in four seperate pits, and there is a higher catwalk that circles the entire octagonal building.  This means that there is virtually not a single place someone could stand where they would not see the trap door rise.

If/when one or more of the group ascends the circular stair, it finally opens onto a platform about 10 feet across, with a small flight of normal steps going up from it to the trap door above.  The trap is wooden and about 3 foot by 5 foot in size, hinged to swing upwards and to the east, away from the altar and the two braziers that flank it.  Gold and red designs have been painted on this underside of the door, with vines and leaves being the primary theme.

The trap door is the blue rectangle.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

Tregar nods at Wendigo's comments and whispers to Henry "Well, if we ain't needin' any stealth, why don't you go first?"


----------



## The Digger (Aug 27, 2009)

"Very well."  Henry shook himself to loosen up his muscles.

" I presume fast and furious is what we need here.  If I scramble up through the hatch and then charge the nearest target I should draw all eyes onto me.  Hopefully that will give the rest of you time to get up and check out what's happening.  Are we agreed?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

"Yes, just like how the dwarf women like it...." Tregar chuckles to himself, giving Henry a nudge with his elbow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 27, 2009)

"Up it is, then," says Gala, her eyes narrowing. The thumb and forefinger of her right hand rub the inside of her eyelids, squeezing the bridge of her small nose, as he neck bends down. 

She has made a decision, and her fingers curl into fists, open up again, spalyed as wide as her small hands allow. She shivers, and shakes off her elven form. She is not subconscious about the transformation into a jackal, or if she is she doesn't show it. Yip, yip, she barks, and races up the spiral staircase sliding past Henry -- when he bursts out, she wants to be with him, to keep him covered.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2009)

Wendigo races up the stairs after Henry and Gala.  Taking deep breaths, he prepares to face the murderers of his people.  As they reach the top of the stairs, the monk calls upon the power of his magical vestments.

[sblock=ooc]I'll use the power of my stoneskin robes before combat starts.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2009)

Gloomblade, having kept silent during this time in an effort to gauge the bravery and possibly stupidity of his assigned fellows, follows behind Wendigo.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Tregar will bravely bring up the rear.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

The group lines itself up for their exit into the monastery above... Henry, Gala, Wendigo, Gloomblade, Dorn and Tregar.  The fighter at the top of the small stairs places his hand against the trap, the other one squeezing his halberd tight.  He glances down at his compatriots and nods once, then with a heave, pushes the trap up and over... the door slamming hard on the far side of its hinges.  Henry Butcher then springs into action, rushing up the last few steps into the large octagonal building... and immediately searches for greenskins with which to engage.

One by one, the others follow suit.

(This is the surprise round for this encounter.  Everyone is considered running up the stairs and out the trap, finding their bearings, scouting the enemies, and then finishing their move in the direction where they want to go.

To symbolize this, I am giving each character one Move action (no Standard or Charge actions allowed) starting from their choice of O19 or P19.  The squares on the dais that have the triangle symbols are considered difficult terrain going up _or_ down.  The four sections where the pews are located is five feet below the level of the main walkways, the outer upper ledge is fifteen feet above the level of the main walkways.  There are four colors of orc enemies, but for this surprise round I will not describe how they look or what their wield (since the entire action is your characters moving up from the trap and scouting the area as quickly as possible before advancing).

Once each of you has posted your move action and where your character ends up... I will then roll initiative for Round One for everybody.)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

Tregar moves into the room and will move behind the altar to gain some cover in the exposed area.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to P18
free action - drop prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 2, 2009)

Moving up the stairs, Wendigo sees several orcs near some broken pews.  The shifter comes to a stop still above them, daring them to engage him.

[sblock=Actions]Move to U19.  If the orcs try and climb up I think I get an OA with CA from the orcs climbing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 29+5/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 6/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Dicipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 2, 2009)

Gloomblade moves from the trapdoor across the floor to a relatively safe spot behind some pews (K20).


----------



## The Digger (Sep 2, 2009)

Henry moved swiftly out through the hatch and darted north to check out that area of the temple.

[sblock=OOC]Move to N16[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 3, 2009)

As soon as Gala pops her head up, she regrets not being more insistent about trying to lure some of the orcs down to where they had the advantage from the terrain. they are all so spread out here, she thinks to herself, as she leaps towards the first orc she sees. 

Gala knows that speed is her advantage, and if she can leverage it to advantage, that will be best.

to the trained nose, the smell of orcs is distinctive:  you can tell the heirarchy, based on the fear they feel of each other. There is one, perhaps two, in this room who do not reek of the orcish stench of subservience, and Gala is going to make her way towards him.

[sblock=actions]
Gala wants to strike hard and quick.  With her move of 8, she can make O12, I think. when she can act, she will shift (to O11) and attack with Predator's flurry, and (if successful) shift five squares to get another attack on P6. She will then have her move action to move towards one of the others (one of the red ones if they look like snipers, or else the light blue one). 

If she misses with either, she will use her Elven accuracy, and of course if anyone tries to shift away, her predator's armour kicks in. If she can travel initially to O10, she'll do that (I was wondering about making a leap over the steps, but I'm not sure with the change i altitude it's worth the risk.

Hope this is clear!
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2009)

Dorn moved next to Tregar, getting a feel for the battlefield.

OOC: O18. Don't drop prone.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 11, 2009)

SURPRISE ROUND:

Henry leads the charge out of the trap door, and turns west to head in the direction of the monastery’s front door.  He knows that at the very least, they’ll want to make sure no greenskins get in our out of this place.

Almost immediately, Gala springs past him in jackal form, crossing the dais and bounding down the steps.  Henry feels a pang of regret as his gaze following her now comes upon the prone forms of the dwarves, humans, and other mortals who lie dead upon the walkway.

One by the one, the others all rush up and spread out.  Wendigo travels north and stands tall above the three orcs wielding clubs who are rummaging around the broken pews down in the seating area, while Gloomblade heads south and drops himself into the southern seating area himself… taking a bit of cover behind the pews that still stand there.

Tregar and Dorn both take the opportunity to put their backs against the altar to shield them, and the dwarf goes so far as to drop down behind it entirely.  Both the bard and the invoker are now covered from the possible attacks from the west… although Tregar is covered fully.

The orcs within the monastery all do a double-take (or in some cases, a triple-take) as this mass of humanity rushes up from the floor of the dais, and one orc in particular to the northeast (who wears chainmail and carries a long, tall glaive) begins barking out orders and points to all of the party.  The other orcs cry out and the battle is joined!

INITIATIVE ORDER:

22 Gloomblade
18 Dorn
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
16 Gala
16 Henry
16 Orc Sergeant
15 Tregar
15 Orc Drudges (6)
10 Orc Witch Doctor
9 Wendigo


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 12, 2009)

Gala smells the carnage, even before her eyes take in the vastness and the horror of the scene. She has run towards the nearest Orc she had seen, and she is ready for him to go down.

She knows she is fast, but in the periphery of her vision, she sees the orcs around the perimeter acting even faster! Awoooo!


[sblock=actions]
Same actions as in post 290, assuming I'm not taken out by the snipers. After the initial attack, Gala will move to anyone within a movement range of 8. If more than one is available, she will move towards (a) a bolt thrower who has hit her already, if she can get there, (b) the witch doctor, (c) a bolt thrower who has not hit her (in that order of preference). If none of those three targets are within a range of 8 after she has (hopefully) taken out two drudges, she will activate Fleet Pursuit, and move 13 to the nearest target of the three above.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2009)

Dorn calls to the orcish leader, calling into question its orchish-hood and it ability to lead. The words cut the orc to the quick, and its staggers forward in pain and rage, falling into the pews![sblock=Actions]Cutting Words vs. the leader: Crit!, 15 pyshic damage and is pulled to W20.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDorn]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 34/38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*placeholder - waiting on Gloomblade*


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2009)

Gloomblade, seeing an advantageously unaware *Orc Drudge* close by, hurls a shiny steel shuriken at it.

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action*: Use Disheartening Strike and throw a *Shuriken* at the *Orc Drudge (M25)*: 1d20+8=13 vs AC.  On hit, 1d6+2d8+8=19 damage and the *Orc Drudge (M25)* is _rattled_ (-2 attack penalty until the end of Gloomblade's next turn).[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 16, 2009)

ROUND 1 PART I:

From within the pit and crouched behind the pew, Gloomblade, seeing an advantageously unaware Orc Drudge close by, hurls a shiny steel shuriken at it. Unfortunately, the drudge is able to duck the spinning blade and it flies past him, careening off the back wall of the monastery.  (Disheartening Strike vs Orc Drudge AC 16: [13] *miss*)  Cursing his wide throw, the rogue remains crouched down to maintain some semblance of cover.  (+2 to AC)

Dorn calls to the orcish leader, calling into question its orchish-hood and it ability to lead. The words cut the orc to the quick, and its rushes forward to go after the bard… leaping uneasily into the pews and trying his best to scramble over them.  (Cutting Words vs. Orc Sergeant AC 19: [20] + 6 = 26 *crit* / 13 + [2] = 15 psychic damage / Orc Sergeant pulled to W20)

The two orcs that stand guard high above the floor of the monastery shout warnings as the party swarms throughout the room.  Each of them wields an impossibly large crossbow, and they each take it in turn to raise it up and fire a large bolt at the advancing group.  The orc to the northwest targets the jackal rushing towards his compatriots and as the bolt is let lose, it impacts Gala in her flank, sending her sprawling backwards and up a step on the dais.  (Orc Bolt Thrower U4 vs Gala AC 20: [16] + 8 = 24 *hit* / [5] + 2 = 7 damage / Gala pushed 1 square to N13)  The southwestern orc spots Henry following along behind and it too fires… but his bolt trails the fighter that is crossing his firing arc.  (Orc Bolt Thrower D10 vs Henry AC 19: [8] + 8 = 16 *miss*)  Both orcs then spend the precious seconds necessary to reload their large ballista.  (Move action to reload bellybow)

Gala smells the carnage, even before her eyes take in the vastness and the horror of the scene.  The odor of all the monks’ blood mixes with the scent of her own, and she immediately springs forward again, moving towards the front doors.  (Shift to O12)  With a howl, her claws rake the orc drudge as she passes him, sending him sprawling, (Predator’s Flurry vs N11 Ref 12: [13] + 8 = 21 *hit* / dead / Gala may shift 5 squares) then she continues forward to the next one. (Shift to P7)  This time she leaps up and wrenches a huge chunk out of the neck of the orc, and he also tumbles to the floor dead.  (Predator’s Flurry vs P6 Ref 12: [6] + 8 = 14 *hit* / dead)

Henry throws an angry look up at the orc who fired upon him, but he knows that he’d never reach him in hand-to-hand right away.  Instead, with both of the drudges down for the count, the only orc remaining on his side of the room at ground level is a hideous orc crone dressed in tattered rags, screeching and spitting foul curses on the invaders.  The fighter quickly decides what to do. 

Henry is up.

22 Gloomblade
18 Dorn
17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
16 Gala 27/34
16 Henry
16 Orc Sergeant -15
15 Tregar
15 Orc Drudges
10 Orc Witch Doctor
9 Wendigo


----------



## The Digger (Sep 17, 2009)

"Gala! The bows!" Hoping that Gala understood, Henry started running. Realising the danger from the bowmen and the witch he resolved to get as close as possible to the witch and, if possible out of sight of at least one of the bellyboworcs.

Pushing his strength to the limits he set off at a full run, skipping down the steps as he did so. The breath starting to wheeze in his throat he continued running until he felt safe from the left hand archer. Then, glaring evilly at the witch, he activated the power of his armour.

An appalling din, like the wailing of souls in hell, erupted from the mouths which appeared on the scales of his armour.

[sblock=OOC]Two Run actions to get to D12. Activate Screaming Armour on Witch (within 5) giving her -2 to attacks till end of my next turn. Unfortunately the Run actions give enemies CA against Henry till start of my next turn[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 17, 2009)

ROUND 1 PART II:

Henry pushes his strength to the limit and sets off at a full run, skipping down the steps and across the floor until he gets beneath the upper balcony to avoid the southwestern bellybowman.  (Double Run to D12)  Then, glaring evilly at the witch, he activates the power of his armor.  An appalling din, like the wailing of souls in hell, erupts from the mouths which appear on the scales.  (-2 to attack vs Henry until end of his next turn)

As the screams echo across the chamber, they are soon joined by the angry shouts of the orc sergeant.  Wanting to go after Dorn Tirae, but with Brother Wendigo in his path, he settles on scrambling up onto the walkway and attacking the shifter with his long glaive from range.  (Move action to W19)  The blade cuts with a wide arc and catches Wendigo across his leg!  (Glaive vs Wendigo AC 17: [10] + 10 = 20 *hit* / 11 damage)

From his prone position behind the altar, Tregar makes his move.

22 Gloomblade
18 Dorn
17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
16 Gala 27/34
16 Henry granting CA
16 Orc Sergeant -15
15 Tregar prone
15 Orc Drudges
10 Orc Witch Doctor -2 to attack vs Henry until end of his next turn
9 Wendigo 23/34


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2009)

Tregar stands from his defensive position and survey's the battlefield. Seeing Wendigo on trouble, he points his staff at the orcs in the rubble and a blast of lightning envelops them. The dwarven Invoker drops again to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Stand
Standard: Vanguard's Lightning Centered on t23 (Burst 1) - +7 vs Ref on each of the drudges; 1d6+5 damage 
Minor: n/a
Free: Fall prone again
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 41/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 17, 2009)

ROUND 1 PART III:

Tregar stands from his defensive position and surveys the battlefield. Seeing Wendigo in trouble, he points his staff at the orcs in the rubble and a blast of lightning envelops them. (Vanguard’s Lightning vs Drudge S23 Ref 12: [17] + 7 = 24 *hit* / dead)  (Vanguard’s Lightning vs Drudge T24 Ref 12: [13] + 7 = 20 *hit* / dead)  Both orcs crackle with energy and burst into flame, sending them collapsed to the floor.  The dwarven Invoker drops again to the ground.

The remaining drudges howl in absolute hatred!  The one remaining orc in the destroyed pit reaches down and grabs a piece of wood to use as a club, and then stumbles over the broken pews to get up next to Wendigo.  (Minor action to pick up weapon / Move action to U20 / Wendigo +2 to AC for higher ground)  With his hand gripping the club tightly, he swings it at the shifter’s knees, but Wendigo is able to jump up to avoid the blow.  (Club vs Wendigo AC 17: [5] + 9 = 14 *miss*)

The other drudge pulls out his own club from his belt, and then barrels headlong down the aisle of pews to come around the end and swing wildly at Gloomblade.  (Minor action to draw weapon / Move action to L20)   The rogue tries to duck, but the orc’s aim is more on target than expected.  (Club vs Gloomblade AC 18: [11] + 9 = 20 *hit* / 5 damage)

The old crone witch doctor hisses at the screams eminating from Henry’s armor.  Rather than charge him and attack, she instead rushes away in the direction of the front doors.  When she reaches them, she grabs ahold of the handle and pulls it open from the inside… bringing in the bright sunlight from the outside.  (Move action to O3 / Minor action to open door)  The party hears her screech “Intruders!  Intruders!” to whomever might be outside the monastery, and she then turns back to face down the charging jackal.  The witch doctor waves her hands and shouts a dark curse of Gruumsh at Gala, and waves of acid spring from her hands and splash the elf square in the face.  Gala yelps in pain as the acid drips into her eyes, blinding her!  She cannot see!  (Curse of Gruumsh vs Gala Fort 11: [8] + 6 = 14 *hit* / blinded)  The rest of the party notices that had anyone been standing next to Gala, they too would have been hit with residual splash damage.  (Secondary attack Close burst 1 centered on primary target Gala: no targets within range)

With two enemies attacking him, Wendigo centers himself for a fight.

9 Wendigo 23/34
22 Gloomblade 28/33
18 Dorn
17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
16 Gala 27/34 / blinded
16 Henry granting CA
16 Orc Sergeant -15
15 Tregar prone
15 Orc Drudges
10 Orc Witch Doctor -2 to attack vs Henry until end of his next turn


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2009)

As the orcish crone blinds Gaia, Dorn calls out, Take heart! We shall prevail! She takes some small comfort in the words.

With a better feel for the battlefield, Dorn taps Tregar on the shoulder and indicates the ranged threats from the rear. The witch has called for reinforcements. Be ready for your cover to be naught. I shall take the fight to the enemy. Putting action to words, he reckless dashed forward, hurling more insults at the sergeant, thought it seemed more inured to them this time.[sblock=Actions]Use Virtue of Valor to grant Gaia 5 THP for downing a foe last round; in the future, grant it to anyone that bloodies/kills a creature that is most wounded at the time.

Run to S17; Cutting Words vs. the leader again: 13 Will, 8 psychic damage and is pulled to T18 if successful. Dorn grants CA to all enemies.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDorn (Granting CA)]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 34/38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2009)

"You'll regret getting this close, Orc!" Gloomblade spits as he slices at the drudge before him.

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action*: Disheartening Strike - Short Sword against *Orc Drudge*: 1d20+9=26 vs AC.  On hit, 1d6+5=8 damage and the Orc Drudge is _Rattled_.
*Move Action*: If Orc Drudge is dead, move 6 squares to *L14*.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2009)

The taste of the second orc drudge on her lips, Gala is stabbed in the brain. From within. Her neck pulls down in panic, as her pace staggers. Gala drops to one knee and as she looks up, grey shapes... but no more! 

She yells in pain, filling the hall.

[sblock=Blinded? OOC]
So... "blinded" --> save ends? "blinded" --> for the encounter? are there mechanics at work to help?
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 19, 2009)

Wendigo snarls at the orc and calls upon his training to give him resistance to pain. "You'll pay for that!" The shifter stumbles forward, inside the reach of the the orc's weapon. He grabs the orc, pulling him towards the pews and sticks his leg out, sending the orc flying to land on his weapon. Not satisfied, the monk swiftly kicks out at the drudge's jaw, snapping his neck back.

[sblock=Actions]
Shift to V19. Use Harmonious dicipline power(gain 4 temp hp and +4 damage when they are gone, minor). Use drunken monkey technique(standard)15 vs sergeant's will, for 11 damage and sergeant makes basic attack on self, and slid to U20. If drunken monkey hits then:  Centered flurry on drudge for 5 damage and slid to U21.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 23+4/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 6/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Dicipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 22, 2009)

ROUND 2 PART I:

Wendigo snarls at the orc sergeant and calls upon his training to give him resistance to pain. (Minor action: Harmonious Discipline / gain +4 THP)  The shifter oddly then goes a bit weak in the knees, as though he’s been knocked a bit loopy.  He stumbles forward inside the reach of the orc's weapon, (Shift to V19) then grabs him and delivers a knee to his midsection.  (Drunken Monkey vs Orc Sergeant Will 14: [7] + 7 = 14 *hit* / 11 damage and slide target 1 square)  Wendigo then drunkenly falls backwards and pulls the orc sergeant forward and into the pit, (Slide Orc Sergeant to V20 / target makes melee basic attack vs one enemy of Wendigo’s choice) where the greenskin lands awkwardly across the pews but does not cause additional damage to himself.  (Orc Sergeant Melee Basic Attack vs self AC 19: [3] + 10 = 13 *miss*)  The same cannot be said for the orc drudge next to him however, as the sergeant’s glaive flies forward as he falls and accidentally impales the drudge in the midsection.  (Free action: Centered Flurry of Blows vs Orc Drudge: 5 damage / dead)

Gloomblade grins evilly as the drudge moves up to him.  "You'll regret getting this close, Orc!" he spits, and slices at the drudge before him with his short sword.  The drudge tries a parry, but the halfork then comes in close and embeds the blade into its midsection.  (Disheartening Strike vs Orc Drudge AC 16: 26 *hit* / dead)   Gloomblade kicks the drudge free from his blade, then quickly hops back up onto the walkway and forward rolls across it, dropping back down into the pit on the far side.  (Move action to L14)

As the orcish crone blinds Gala, Dorn calls out, "Take heart! We shall prevail!"  She takes some small comfort in the words.  (Free action: Virtue of Valor - Gala gains 4 THP)

With a better feel for the battlefield, Dorn taps Tregar on the shoulder and indicates the ranged threats from the rear. "The witch has called for reinforcements. Be ready for your cover to be naught. I shall take the fight to the enemy." Putting action to words, he recklessly dashes forward, (Run action to S17 - grant combat advantage to all enemies) and hurls more insults at the sergeant, though it seems he is more inured to them this time.  (Cutting Words vs Orc Sergeant Will 14: 13 *miss*)

From high above the hall, the northern bellybow-wielding orc sees Gala’s feral eyes go completely white, and he raises his weapon to take a shot.  The bolt fires, and without the ability to see and dodge it, Gala takes another shot to her right flank.  It sinks in, (although not as deep as you would normally expect) but still causes the jackal to get pushed backwards.  (Bolt Thrower U4 vs Gala AC 20: [19] + 8 = 27 *hit* / [4] + 2 = 6 – 4 THP = 2 damage / target pushed 1 square to O8)  The orc then takes a moment to reload his weapon again.  (Move action to reload weapon)

From the opposite end of the monastery, the other orc gets a bead on Gloomblade as he crosses the walkway.  From where he stands, the bolt thrower recognizes that the halfork has a small amount of cover, but he feels confident in his shot.  He raises the bellybow and fires, but once again his shot comes up short… the bolt slamming into the pew in front of Gloomblade.  (Bolt Thrower D10 vs Gloomblade AC 18 + 2 cover = 20: [9] + 8 = 17 *miss*)  He screams a series of profanities, but proceeds to take the time to reload his weapon as well.  (Move action to reload weapon)

It is at this time that the howl of warcries can be heard from the outside, and suddenly, a pair of orc raiders wearing leather and holding huge greataxes come barreling into the monastery past the witch doctor.  (Double Move action: Orc Raider O4 & P4)  They fly in at full stride, but are as of yet, unable to attack.  Based on the additional howls echoing through the hall, the party realizes there are more orcs outside still to enter.

9 Wendigo 23/34 / +4 THP
22 Gloomblade 28/33
18 Dorn granting CA

17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
17 Orc Raider O4
17 Orc Raider P4

16 Gala 25/34 / blinded (save ends) / granting CA
16 Henry granting CA
15 Tregar prone

15 Orc Sergeant -26
13 Incoming Orc Drudges
10 Orc Witch Doctor -2 to attack vs Henry until end of his next turn


----------



## The Digger (Sep 23, 2009)

Henry cursed under his breath. His plan was still up but the two new targets meant he was gonna hurt. He shrugged mentally, it was his job to take the lumps after all.

With a prayer to every god he could think of, but especially to Moradin, he jogged slowly forward, gradually building up speed until he was in a full charge. “Moraaaadin!” he screamed as his halberd spun and hacked into the witch man “Take that!” Then, in a quick switch from his original idea, he reversed the halberd suddenly and speared the nearest of the raiders in a snake like strike. 

[sblock=Attacks]Move 5 and charge witch doctor
Hit vs AC 28. Damage 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2262913 Witch doctor marked

Action Point spent (Action Surge +3)
Steel Serpent Strike vs AC Left hand raider
19 vs AC; 15 damage; target is slowed and can’t shift till end of my next turn[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2262924/"]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2262924/
Raider marked[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13
HP: 44/45, Bloodied: 22, Surge: 11, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 19, Fort: 19, Reflex: 15, Will: 15 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Reaping Strike
Cleave
Brash Strike
Steel Serpent Strike - used
Passing Attack
Flesh Seeker Halberd
Screaming Armour]- used
(Haunted Veteran)
Villains Menace
Boundless Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 23, 2009)

Gala staggers, and lets out another yelp. The shapes she sees as her eyes blink furiously are indistinct, and barely comprehensible. What is this stuff on my eyes? So thick, like jelly.  she thinks to herself. Another thought comes to her mind as well, but is instantly dismissed: may be the jelly is my eyes. 

Still, she had a destination, and she is going to try to follow it. Though the oversize bolts have caused her to stagger, the small jackal form is a threat, and she has to protect her friends. She continues forward, veering right to where she remembers the steps were. That grey shape, there. 

The breath of wind on her face suggests a door has been opened, and then she smells them, the new orcs. She knows she can move around them, at least.

[sblock=actions]
I don't know how much you want Gala's movements affected by blindness. The phb says nothing about movement that I can see, only combat. Ideally I'd like to position her at T3 or so (move 8, normally), where I know she will not be able to attack, but where (if she makes the save) she will be able to be useful next round. If she doesn't, she'll be vulnerable of course, but will draw fire.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tregar, in order to avoid having to do several one-person updates, I had the Orc Sergeant hold his action until after you go, so that I can update Henry, Gala and you all at once.  So feel free to post.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2009)

OOC: How high up are those balconies/catwalks?  What would be the Athletics DC to jump up there, given a running start?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2009)

Tregar stands again and sees the unfolding events around him, Wendigo is still in trouble, perhaps even moreso than before. The others needed the monk's help as well, so Tregar knew he needed to get those orcs away from Wendigo.

He calls upon Moradin's Hammer to fall on their foes and knock them away from the shifter. He follows it up with two more glowing hammers flying forth from his staff at another pair of orcs.

[sblock=OOC]
*IF Tregar is attacked, he'll activate his channel divinity (armour of wrath) as an immediate reaction - target takes 4 radiant and is pushed 2 squares 

Move: Stand
Standard: Thunder of Judgement (targets 3 creatures, 2 of them drudges (T20, L20) & the orc sergeant - +7 vs Fort; 1d6+5 damage & Push them 4 away from Wendigo.
Minor: n/a
Action Point: Divine Bolts at S23 & T24 drudges - +7 vs Ref; 1d6+5 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 41/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Insight said:


> OOC: How high up are those balconies/catwalks?  What would be the Athletics DC to jump up there, given a running start?




The balcony is 15' from walkway floor to the "floor" of the balcony.  Even with the additional 8' for your body and arm extension, you'd need a 7' vertical leap for you to grab the edge of the balcony floor.  With a running jump, that is a DC 35 Athletics check (35 / 5 = 7).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tregar, I just now noticed that you were targeting the orange drudge crosses as though they were still living, when in actuality the change from solid diamond to cross meant they've been killed already.  I just kept the corpses on the board so everyone could see where they'd been dropped.  Evidentally my system caused a bit of confusion... my apologies for that!  Thus the Thunder of Judgement attack got the higher damage dice for attacking only one target, and I didn't spend your action point because I didn't think you'd want to use Divine Bolts against the Raiders or Bolt Throwers just yet.  So you still have it. 

ROUND 2 PART II:

Gala staggers, and lets out another yelp. The shapes she sees as her eyes blink furiously are indistinct, and barely comprehensible.  Still, she had a destination, and she is going to try to follow it.  She continues forward, veering to where she remembers the steps are, slightly to the right of where she hears the orcs at the front doors.  (Perception check to find steps DC 15: [14] + 13 = 27 *success*)  She starts bounding up the steps to the balcony, but without being able to see her feet, she stumbles slightly on one of them, losing a step. (Athletics check to climb stairs blind DC 10: [7] + 0 = 7 *failure* / lose 1 square of movement)  Gala then takes a moment to shake her head in hopes of clearing the spots in her eyes, but it doesn’t seem to work.  (Save vs blindness: [8] *failure*)

Henry curses under his breath. His plan is still up but the two new targets means he’s gonna hurt. He shrugs mentally, it’s his job to take the lumps after all.  With a prayer to every god he could think of, but especially to Moradin, he jogs slowly forward, gradually building up speed until in a full charge.  (Move action to I8) "Moraaaadin!" he screams as his halberd spins and hacks into the old crone witch doctor, who screams in pain and furious anger.  (Charge attack to N3 vs Witch Doctor AC 15: 28 *hit* / 9 damage / Witch Doctor marked)   Then, in a quick switch from his original idea, he reverses the halberd suddenly and spears the nearest of the raiders in a snake like strike.  (Steel Serpent Strike vs Raider O4 AC 17: 19 *hit* / 15 damage / raider marked / raider slowed and cannot shift until end of Henry’s next turn)

Tregar stands again and sees the unfolding events around him, Wendigo is still in trouble, perhaps even moreso than before. The others needed the monk's help, so Tregar knew he needed to get those orcs away from Wendigo.  He calls upon Moradin's Hammer to fall on their foes and knock them away from the shifter.  The hammer that arrives is so powerful in fact, that it slams into the orc sergeant and it tumbles backwards, end over end, over the pews before crashing unceremoniously into the pit wall… the sound of its snapping neck echoing through the hall.  (Thunder of Judgement vs Orc Sergeant Fort 17: [20] + 7 = 27 *critical* / 12 + 5 + [5] = 22 damage / dead)

With the orc sergeant’s dying breath drifting from his lungs, a whole new crew of orc drudges storm in from the outside courtyard.  Like the raiders before them, all they can do is enter and look around, but several of them are able to move up to within melee range of Henry and Gala.

Having been hacked at by Henry’s glimmering halberd, the old crone witch doctor realizes that she is in no position to go hand-to-hand with him.  She takes a step backwards away from him, (Shift action to P3) then once she’s clear, she hurries down the stairs and in between the pews.  (Move action to S8)  With a yelp, she sprawls flat between the pews and gains total cover from the party.  (Free action to fall prone)

Wendigo is now free and clear to move on to a new enemy. 

9 Wendigo 23/34 / +4 THP
22 Gloomblade 28/33
18 Dorn granting CA

17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
17 Orc Raider O4 -15 / marked / slowed / cannot shift until of Henry’s next turn
17 Orc Raider P4

16 Gala 25/34 / blinded (save ends) / granting CA
16 Henry
15 Tregar prone

15 Orc Sergeant -48 dead
13 Incoming Orc Drudges
10 Orc Witch Doctor -9 / marked / prone


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 1, 2009)

Gala smells the incoming orcs, and her sensitive ears hears the one approaching from behind her. Her head swivels around, and she barks fiercely, hoping that the creature beneath her on the stairs is unaware of her impaired vision. 

The howl is fierce, and (if he had survived this fight) it would haunt this orcs nightmares for years to come. But, though he does not know it yet, this orc will soon be making his reckoning with Gruumsh.

Gala knows the orc with the huge bolt thrower is close, and so she continues, carefully, to back up the stairs towards him. If she can get close enough, even though she is blinded, she hopes she can draw his attention away from harrying her allies.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 1, 2009)

Wendigo turns and nods to Tregar as the dwarf's holy power knock's the orc flying. Swiftly turning to the sound of the new enemies he sees the shaman taking cover in the pews. His feet move swiftly beneath him as he jumps over the corner of the pews. Landing softly, he continues his quick movement, taking the shaman by surprise. A hammerfist slams into the orc's back followed by a kick into it's ribs, sounding throughout the temple with a resounding *crack*.

[sblock=Actions]IC is down...*Added Rolls*
Move: Move(Dancing cobra move technique, speed 10) to R9 with an athletics check+8) to jump over the pews @ S14.
Standard: Attack with Dancing Cobra attack technique(+12 w/CA vs Reflex, 1d8+5 damage)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2278339/
Free: Flurry of blows on shaman if Dancing Cobra hit for +5 damage.
Free: Activate Fleshseeker unarmed strike(+1 on next attack roll)
So that should hit, for 15 damage including the flurry of blows damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 23+4/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 6/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Dicipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 1, 2009)

Gloomblade watches closely as the additional orcs enter the chamber.  The half-orc fingers his blade, awaiting an opportunity to act.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move Action*: If Gloomblade can act before the orcs get close, he will make a Stealth check to hide: 1d20+11=17
*Standard Action*: Ready to attack the first *Orc Drudge* that moves within melee range.  Disheartening Strike against *Orc Drudge ##*: 1d20+9=16 (+2 if Gloomblade has CA) vs. AC.  On hit, 1d6+5=6 damage (& 2d8+3 2d8+3=8 if Gloomblade has CA) and *Orc Drudge ##* is _rattled_: -2 to attack rolls until the end of Gloomblade's next turn.
[/sblock]

** Updated with IC rolls **


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Holding for Dorn's action.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2009)

They strike out of fear and desperation! They only have numbers, we have the right! His bellow ringing the hall, Dorn leaps down to the pews, then charges as the witch-woman, Shimersong wavering with power. As the blade cuts, he shouts, Bring the power of Moradin, Tegar! Blast this one to nothing![sblock=Actions]Use Virtue of Valor to grant it to anyone that bloodies/kills a creature that is most wounded at the time.

Move to R13; then charge to S9. Guiding Strike: AC 28, 11hp and -2 to Reflex until ENT.[/sblock][sblock=Dorn]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 34/38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 8, 2009)

ROUND 3 PART I:

Wendigo turns and nods to Tregar as the dwarf's holy power knocks the orc flying. Swiftly turning to the sound of the new enemies he sees the shaman taking cover in the pews. His feet move swiftly beneath him as he jumps over the corner of the pews. (Athletics check to leap corner of pews DC 10: [10] + 8 = 18 *success*) Landing softly, he continues his quick movement, taking the shaman by surprise. (Move action to R9)  A hammerfist slams into the orc's back followed by a kick into her ribs, sounding throughout the temple with a resounding *crack*.  (Dancing Cobra vs Witch Doctor AC 15: 28 *hit* / 10 + 5 flurry = 15 damage)  The orc crone cries out in pain and puts her hands up in a defense manner, although Wendigo has seen what she can do to not be lulled into pulling back.

Gloomblade watches closely as the additional orcs enter the chamber.  He keeps his head down in hopes that he can remain hidden from the drudges flooding the room.  (Stealth check vs Drudges Passive Perception 10: 17 *success*)  The half-orc fingers his blade, awaiting an opportunity to act.  (Ready action to attack first orc who comes within melee range)

Dorn Tirae exclaims to all, “They strike out of fear and desperation! They only have numbers, we have the right!” (Virtue of Valor activated: +4 THP to an ally within 10 squares who bloodies or reduces a target to 0 HP) His bellow ringing the hall, Dorn leaps down to the pews, (Move action to R13) then charges as the witch-woman, Shimersong wavering with power. (Charge action to S9 vs Witch Doctor Ref 14: 28 *hit* / 11 damage / target takes -2 to Reflex until ENT) As the blade cuts, he shouts, “Bring the power of Moradin, Tregar! Blast this one to nothing!”  However, as he withdraws the blade from the new cavity he just created in her chest, he sees her eyes roll back into her head and drop dead and he sheepishly turns back to the invoker.  “Uh… nevermind.”

With both the sergeant and witch doctor dead on the ground, a howl goes up from one of the orcs in the balcony.  He raises his bellybow and aims it at the bard who just killed the old crone.  He fires the bolt and luckily for Dorn, slams into the pew right in front of where he is standing.  Only an inch of pine separated the bolt from his pelvic area.  (U4 Bellybow attack vs Dorn AC 18 + 2 cover = 20: [9] + 8 = 17 *miss*)  The orc screams an obscenity and then begins the arduous reload process.  (Move action to reload)  The other bolter scans the hall for targets, but with Henry and Gala fighting his amongst friends, Gloomblade successfully hidden and Tregar behind the altar… Wendigo is the only good target.  He raises and fires, and finally manages to hit!  A massive shot to the shifter’s shoulder that sends him sprawling into Dorn, knocking them both in and amongst the pews.  (D10 Bellybow attack vs Wendigo AC 17: [12] + 8 = 20 *hit* / [7] + 2 = 9 - 4 THP = 5 damage / pushed 1 square)  The orc bolter also reloads.  (Move action to reload) 

The orc raider that was pummeled by Henry tries to move on, but the agony in his leg makes him change his mind.  No sense moving onto another target if he’s going to have to limp his way there.  Instead, the orc spins around and whirls his greataxe above his head, bringing it down with a massive attack that catches the fighter in his side.  Blood begins seeping through Henry’s clothes, turning his tunic a bright shade of red.  (O4 Greataxe attack vs Henry AC 19: [19] + 8 = 27 *hit* / [12] + 2 = 14 damage)

Dorn’s look back at the dwarf that bears the symbol of Moradin standing at the altar, immediately catches the other orc raider’s eye.  (P4)  Another dwarf to kill! he thinks, and he rushes forward in a blaze of speed.  (Move action to P10)  With Tregar in his sights, he charges full bore up the steps of the dais, his greataxe poised to crush the wimpy dwarf.  (Speed 8 while charging: Charge to P17)  Even with the extra protection standing behind the altar gives him, he cannot escape the wrath of the orc, who slams his greataxe into the wood, splintering the altar and sending shards of it throuyh the hide armor he wears.  (Charging greataxe attack vs Tregar AC 18 + 2 cover = 20: [13] + 8 + 1 charge =  22 *hit* / [6] + 2 = 8 damage)

Gala smells the incoming orcs, and her sensitive ears hear the one approaching from behind her. Her head swivels around knowing that he has moved into her range, and she barks fiercely and lashes out with her paws. However, with her impaired vision, she does not manage to catch anything.  (Grasping Claws vs R3 Ref 12 + 5 total conceal = 17: [4] + 8 = 12 *miss*)  She also knows the orc with the huge bolt thrower is close, so she carefully backs up the stairs towards him.  (Move action to shift to T3)  As she does so, the spots begin to clear themselves up and she can finally see again!  Just as the bolt thrower turns to look down at her!  (Save vs blinded: [16] *success*)

Henry Butcher then realizes the problems her is currently facing.

9 Wendigo 18/34 / +1 to next attack roll
22 Gloomblade 28/33 / readied action
18 Dorn Virtue of Valor active

17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
17 Orc Raider O4 -15 / marked / slowed / cannot shift until of Henry’s next turn
17 Orc Raider P17

16 Gala 25/34
16 Henry 31/45
15 Tregar 33/41

15 Orc Sergeant -48 dead
13 Incoming Orc Drudges
10 Orc Witch Doctor -35 dead


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

Roaring with pain as the axe strikes him, the dwarven god punishes the orc and sends it back down the stairs. "Despite your sins, Moradin offers you a chance of forgiveness" Tregar says to the orc, not expecting it to accept. Then the dwarf takes off down the stairs in the opposite direction of the enemy.

Once a safe distance, Tregar turns and calls on Moradin to bring down his punishment instead on the orcs converging near Henry.

[sblock=OOC]
Immediate Reaction -  activate his channel divinity (armour of wrath)  target takes 4 radiant and is pushed 2 squares to Q14

Standard: Offering of Justice on Orc Raider who hit me. If it attacks before end of its next turn it takes 2d10+5 damage, otherwise it gains 5 thp (no attack roll required)
Move: to M18
Minor: n/a
AP: Vanguard's Lightning centered on N7 Vs Ref; lightning damage; 1d20+7; 1d6+5  
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 18, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18— Speed:5
HP: 34/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 9, 2009)

Smiling grimly Henry decided quickly to try and finish the raider and swung his halberd in a viscious circle. It crashed across the wounded raider before continuing round into the nearest drudge.

[sblock=OOC]Cleave vs O4; 1d20+8 vs AC. On hit Drudge takes 4 damage. Not well just now can you please roll for me?[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13
HP: 31/45, Bloodied: 22, Surge: 11, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 19, Fort: 19, Reflex: 15, Will: 15 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Reaping Strike
Cleave
Brash Strike
Steel Serpent Strike - used
Passing Attack
Flesh Seeker Halberd
Screaming Armour]- used
(Haunted Veteran)
Villains Menace
Boundless Endurance [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 9, 2009)

Her eyes continue to water, and Gala feels the viscous gel flow from her eyes. It slides along her snout and her lips taste its putrid scum as she shakes her head back and forth, casting it onto the cold floor around her. She looks up, and looming above her is an orc with the bolt thrower. 

She moves like a shadow, and gets under its mighty mass before she launches into the creature's thigh. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: shift to U3
Attack: pounce vs. U4 (+8 v. Ref, 1d8+6 damage, grants CA to next attack; will use Elven accuracy if a miss)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
*Bump*
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 21, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 21, 2009)

My apologies!  Time has gotten away from me!  I'll update today or tomorrow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 21, 2009)

ROUND 3 PART II:

Smiling grimly, Henry decides quickly to try and finish the orc raider off, and swings his halberd in a vicious circle. (Cleave vs Orc Raider O4 AC 17: [12] + 8  = 20 *hit* / [3] + 5 =  8 damage)  The axehead crashes across the wounded raider before continuing around and slamming into the midsection of the nearest drudge. (4 damage from Cleave / dead)  He watches his blood spill spill from his stomach onto the floor, then slides from the axehead to the floor in a lump.  Henry becomes emboldened by the attack because of Dorn’s call of virtue. (Gain +4 THP from Dorn’s Virtue of Valor)

Roaring with pain as the axe strikes him, Tregar channels the dwarven god, who punishes the orc with radiant energy, sending it stumbling back down the stairs.  (Channel Divinity – Armor of Wrath vs Orc Raider P16: 4 radiant damage and push target 2 squares to P14) "Despite your sins, Moradin offers you a chance of forgiveness" Tregar says to the orc, not expecting it to accept.  (Offering of Justice vs P14)   Then the dwarf takes off down the stairs in the opposite direction of the enemy.  (Move action to M18)

Once at a safe distance, Tregar turns and calls on Moradin to bring down his punishment instead on the orcs converging near Henry.  Lightning shoots across the hall and hits the ground, sending two of the orcs flying and frying into the pews below.  (Vanguards Lightning: Area burst 1 centered at N7)  (Vanguard’s Lightning vs N7 Ref 12: [6] + 7 = 13 *hit* / [1] + 5 = 6 damage / dead) (Vanguard’s Lightning vs M7 Ref 12: [9] + 7 = 16 *hit* / [1] + 5 = 6 damage / dead)

The few remaining orc drudges all sprint in different directions to take on the interlopers.  One continues up the stairs after Gala, (Move to S3) but she deftly springs out of the way of his club.  (S3 Club attack vs Gala AC 19: [2] + 9 = 11 *miss*)

The second one drops down into the pews with a shout, (Move to R8) swinging his club up and over his head aimed at Wendigo.  The solid mass of wood lands sharply on the monk’s shoulder, and Wendigo can feel his arm going a bit numb.  (R8 Club attack vs Wendigo AC 17: [10] + 9 = 19 *hit* / 5 damage)

The last one turns back to Henry as he hears his orcish brother breathe his last, (Move action to N4) and he charges at the warrior at full speed.  Unfortunately, the club swing is easily parried by Henry’s halberd.  (N4 Charge club attack vs Henry AC 19: [7] + 9 + 1 charge = 17 *miss*)

With a orc drudge in front of him, slobbering in a berserker fury, Wendigo considers his next attack.

9 Wendigo 13/34 bloodied / +1 to next attack roll
22 Gloomblade 28/33 / readied action
18 Dorn Virtue of Valor active

17 Orc Bolt Thrower U4
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
17 Orc Raider O4 -23 bloodied / marked
17 Orc Raider P14 / Offering of Justice 

16 Gala 25/34
16 Henry 31/45 / +4 THP
15 Tregar 33/41
13 Orc Drudges


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] Gala's actions as in post 322, above.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 22, 2009)

Wendigo, tries to duck the incoming blow but it was too accurate, his concentration broken, the monk quickly rises from his crouched position to bring a flying knee towards the orcs face.  When the orc falls, the shifter races up the stairs, weaving around the raider before settling in a fighting stance flanking with Henry.

[sblock=Actions]I think I should be at 22/34 hp.  I still had the temp hp from Harmonious discipline.  Since the temp hp are gone I get a +4 to damage.  Too bad it's a drudge.

Standard:  Dancing cobra vs reflex of drudge: dancing cobra vs drudge reflex (1d20=4, 1d8+9=15) Somehow my mod to the attack roll got deleted.  I should have been 1d20+11, so the total is 15 to hit.  I assume that hits. 
Move:  Move up the stairs, R8, R7, R6, Q6, P5, P4. When I move from P5 to P4, I'll provoke an OA from movement against the raider that Henry has marked, and give Henry CA for the marked attack because I'll be flanking.  AC 20 against the OA.[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Wendigo Razorclaw shifter monk 3
Initiative: +5; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 20, Passive Insight: 15
HP: 22/34, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 6/8
AC: 18, Fort: 14, Reflex: 17, Will: 17 — Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Dancing Cobra
Five Storms
Drunken Monkey
Dance of Swords
Harmonious Dicipline
Razorclaw Shifting
Fleshseeker Unarmed Strike
Stoneskin Robes
Whirling Mantis Step
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2009)

Leaping up the stairs behind the shifter, Dorn bellows an ancient cry of freedom. Infused with arcane might, it washes over the drudge with nary an effect, but the blinded warrior feels its sting...[sblock=Actions]Continue to use Virtue of Valor to grant it to anyone that bloodies/kills a creature that is most wounded at the time. 

Move up the stairs to Q6; Shout of Triumph from P5 to N3. Missed the drudge, 25 Fort vs. O4, 7 thunder damage. Won't push it, but if it drops, allow Henry and Windigo to slide to flank the drudge.[/sblock][sblock=Dorn]Dorn—Male Half-Elf Bard 3
Initiative: +1; Low-light vision; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 12
HP: 34/38, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 17 — Speed: 5
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Guiding Strike
Cutting Words
Sword Burst
Shout of Triumph
Cunning Ferocity
Slayer's Song
Magestic Word x2
Words of Friendship
Concerted Effort
Harsh Songblade Longsword +1

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Been out of touch for a bit; please let me know when Henry's turn comes[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2009)

Gloomblade, seeing none of the orcs coming, gins up the courage and charges the ones at the door.

[sblock=actions]
*- Move Action*: Move 6 squares to O8.
*- Standard Action*:  Charge to O5, basic melee attack (Orc Raider) + sneak attack: 1d20+9=24 vs. AC.  On hit, 1d6+3=7, 2d8+3=7 damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So, is it the orcs to go and then us?[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ROUND 4 PART I:

Wendigo tries to duck the incoming blow but it was too accurate, his concentration broken, the monk quickly rises from his crouched position to bring a flying knee towards the orcs face.  (Dancing Cobra vs R8 Ref 12: [15] *hit* / dead) When the orc falls, the shifter races up the stairs, weaving around the raider before settling in a fighting stance.  (Move action to P4)  The Raider chooses not to attack Wendigo as he moves past, however, as he is focused on Henry.

Gloomblade, seeing none of the orcs coming, gins up the courage and leaps out of the pit, (Move action to O9 / 1 square of difficult terrain to climb out of pit) then charges the raider at the door, setting up a flank with Henry.  (Charge attack to P5 vs Raider AC 17: [24] *hit* / 7 + 7 SA = 14 damage)

Leaping up the stairs behind the shifter, (Move action to Q6) Dorn bellows an ancient cry of freedom. Infused with arcane might, it washes over the drudge with nary an effect, but the blinded warrior feels its sting.  (Shout of Triumph vs Drudge N4 Fort 15: [7] *miss*)    (Shout of Triumph vs Raider Fort 15: [25] *hit* / 7 thunder damage)

The southern bolt thrower sees Tregar alone, so he aims and fires… and the bolt slams so hard into the dwarf’s armor that he tumbles backwards over the railing and falls into the pit. (Bellybow vs Tregar AC 18: [14] + 8 = 22 *hit / [11] + 2 = 13 damage and target is pushed 1 square / Move action to reload)  (Tregar save vs push: [8] *fail* / Tregar falls prone at M19)

The northern bolt thrower drops his bellybow and draws his battleaxe from his belt, (Minor action to draw weapon) then takes a step to his right to flank the druid.  (Shift action to U3)  The orc winds up and swings his axe, but even with the drudge’s assistance is unable to land the blow home. (Battleaxe vs Gala AC 19: [9] + 6 + 2 CA = 17 *miss*)

With a below of rejuvenating energy, the flanked raider steps to the door of the monastery (Shift action to O4) and takes a simple swing at Henry.  The greataxe connects, and the attack inspires the raider to continue fighting (Warrior’s Surge melee basic attack vs Henry AC 19: [15] + 8 = 23 *hit* / [8] + 3 = 11 damage / raider regains 11 hit points)

The eastern raider considers the offering that Tregar gave him, and shouts in orcish _"Damn your pathetic god!"_  He rushes across the dais to where Tregar fell, absorbing the bolt of lightning that drops down in defiance of Moradin's wishes (Move action to M18 / Offering of Justice: [9] + 5 = 14 damage)  and then leans over the railing, swinging the greataxe over his head, to drive it into the prone form of Tregar.  (Greataxe attack vs Tregar AC 18: [12] + 8 + 2 CA = 22 *hit* / [1] + 3 = 4 damage)  but fortunately for the dwarf, he is able to roll away from the attack just enough that it barely connects.

Her eyes continue to water, and Gala feels the viscous gel flow from her eyes. It slides along her snout and her lips taste its putrid scum as she shakes her head back and forth, casting it onto the cold floor around her. She looks up, and looming above her is the orc which had previously held the bolt thrower.  She moves like a shadow and shifts to the side away from the drudge behind her, (Shift to U4) and gets under the bolt thrower’s mighty mass before she launches into its thigh and rips at him with her teeth.  The agony of the attack drops the orc to the ground.  (Pounce attack vs U4 Ref 14: [7] + 8 = 15 *hit* / dead)

Henry and Tregar are now up.

9 Wendigo 22/34 bloodied / +1 to next attack roll
22 Gloomblade 28/33 / readied action
18 Dorn Virtue of Valor active

17 Orc Bolt Thrower U3 dead
17 Orc Bolt Thrower D10
17 Orc Raider O4 -33 bloodied / marked
17 Orc Raider M18 -14

16 Gala 25/34
16 Henry 24/45
15 Tregar 16/41 bloodied / prone
13 Incoming Orc Drudges


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

*Turtle Time*

Tregar stands up after the last assault and spends a moment catching his breath. Feeling rejuvenated the dwarf grips his staff tightly and holds it before himself, ready to fend off the orcs attacks.

"Hey! How about a little help" the dwarf calls out to his allies.

[sblock=OOC]
*The orc raider took the 2d10+5 dmg right? 

Move: stand
Minor: Second Wind (+2 defenses, regain 10 hp, not bloodied)
Standard: Total defense (another +2 to defenses TSNT)

[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniMe]
Tregar—Male Dwarf Invoker 3
Initiative: +1, Low-Light, Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC: 22, Fort: 22, Reflex: 19, Will: 22— Speed:5
HP: 26/41, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 9/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Vanguard's Lightning
Divine Bolts
Channel Divinity
Thunder of Judgement
Offering of Justice
Summon Angel of Fire
Wall of Light
Dwarven Chainmail +1
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 22, 2009)

Shocked by the resilience of the orc raider Henry spun on his heel, his halberd whirling in a glistening circle in an attempt to strike both of his attackers. Then, suddenly, in the middle of his move, the halberd changed direction and thudded down towards the raider alone..

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2329864/ Cleave 13 vs AC on raider. 7 damage; 4 damage on drudge if attack succeeded.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Action Point spent; Action Surge; Brash Strike 16 vs AC Roll Lookup 13 damage;  Grant CA to raider[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I've decided that others are correct and IC just does not like me.  Boo hoo![/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 22, 2009)

OOC:  Added in Tregar's Offering of Justice damage.  Will finish the round hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC:  Gala will wait until I see what Orc drudge at S3 does before declaring action.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I'll be updating Wendigo with the new monk info Tuesday, perhaps late, and probably posting as well.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Wendigo updated to new material.  I'll wait for the update, to see if they pair of orcs that Henry attacked survive.[/sblock]


----------

